# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Ιστορία με 3 λέξεις...

## Mick Flemm

Ας αρχίσουμε μια ιστοριούλα, ο καθένας θα λέει 3 λέξεις...

Αρχίζω λοιπόν:

Ηταν κάποτε ένας...

----------


## xaotikos

...άνθρωπος ΤΗΕ ΕΝD

 ::

----------


## argi

...που τα είχε με την THE BEGINING...

----------


## xaotikos

επ 7 λέξεις, κλέβεις  ::

----------


## ta03

Χαχαχαχαχα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

.........αλλα δεν κοιμοντουσαν............

----------


## racer

ποτέ μα ποτέ!

----------


## nOiz

Και εκεί που...

----------


## Silencer

....πήγαιναν μια βόλτα........

----------


## Nya

καθόταν στον υπολογιστή.......

----------


## Silencer

XAXAXAXAXA σε πρόλαβα Nya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

το αλλάζω...
με πρόλαβαν.....

----------


## nOiz

> αγκαλία με ενα laptop.......


Μπιιιπ καίγεσαι!!!

----------


## bebis

......και συνδεοντουσαν στο ........

----------


## socrates

...woogle ψάχνοντας για...

----------


## alex-23

.......πολυ περιεργα πραγματα.........

----------


## xaotikos

..όπως εξαδάχτυλες μύγες...

----------


## Silencer

......ξαφνικά είδαν κάτι......

----------


## Pater_Familias

..............ότι δεν είναι μόνοι τους............

----------


## ta03

...αλλα με πιγκουινο...

----------


## nOiz

...και είπαν μήπως....

----------


## racer

...φταίει το σύστημα?...

----------


## jungle traveller

...Τα windows???....

----------


## Mick Flemm

...το VAX ???...

----------


## alex-23

.Μα γιατι δεν .....

----------


## Mick Flemm

...το είδαν νωρίτερα ?...

----------


## pvas

...Γιατί έτσι...

----------


## sotiris

....λεει το σεναριο....

----------


## Mick Flemm

...είπε ο Μητσάρας...

----------


## xaotikos

...και γύρισε σελίδα...

----------


## lambrosk

...του manual για την καταστροφή της Γης...  :: 

**** Moderation notice by racer: 3 λέξεις είπαμε ρε!!! Άσε που έχεις κοιμηθεί! ****

----------


## alex-23

....αλλα τελικα δεν....

----------


## nOiz

... του έκατσε το ...

----------


## mojiro

... φαι στη φωτια ...

----------


## xaotikos

...και σούβλισε φασόλια...

----------


## NetTraptor

Βαμμένα κόκκινα 3Α…

----------


## Mick Flemm

...με πολύ αλάτι...

----------


## jungle traveller

...στην σαλάτα ειπε...

----------


## pvas

...πότε θα φάμε;...

----------


## ta03

...και του απαντησε...

----------


## xaotikos

...θα βρέξει αύριο?...

----------


## Nya

Αλλα τελικά δεν έβρεξε...

----------


## mojiro

... και πηγε στην ....

----------


## gRooV

...ταβέρνα για να...

----------


## nOiz

... φάει κανένα παϊδάκι ...

----------


## mojiro

... αλλα ηπιε πολυ ...

----------


## ice

... και αναγκάστικε να ...

----------


## DVD_GR

....παει να χεσει.... και....  ::

----------


## papashark

...δεν είχε χαρτί τουαλλέτας, οπότε.....

----------


## mojiro

... πηγε στην ταρατσα ...

----------


## Nya

.....και εκει βρήκε μία εφημερίδα...

----------


## xaotikos

3 γράμματα και μετά τις 12!!!! πφφφφ...βρυκόλακες γιαλαντζι  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

3 ΛΕΞΕΙΣ όχι 3 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ, εσύ το παράκανες παιδί μου, πέσε λίγο στο φέρετρό σου να χαλαρώσεις  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

...που είχε τίτλο...

----------


## nOiz

... *ριζοσπάστης* ...

----------


## alex-23

.....ηπιε ενα φραπογαλο.....

----------


## nOiz

... και κάθησε να ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

...βρει ενα αρθρο...

----------


## lambrosk

...για τους πιγκουίνους...

----------


## xaotikos

...της ερήμου Σαχάρα...



Υ.Γ Τώρα το είδα το 3 γράμματα, μαρέσει που το έβαλα και τεράστιο  ::

----------


## Nya

...και ξαφνικά ενα αρθρο πιο κατώ.....

----------


## mojiro

... διαβασε τρανο μαντατο ...


(κανει και ρημα  ::  )

----------


## Nya

k έμαθε για το CS 1.6 Championship....

----------


## Pater_Familias

όπου επιδίδεται σε...

----------


## xaotikos

...διαγωνισμό σάπιας ντομάτας...


Υ.Γ Nya 3 λέξεις!!

----------


## aplog_82

...ομως εκει ξαφνικα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

...θυμίθηκε το χαρτί...

----------


## Nya

.....και ξαναγύρισε πίσω.....

----------


## mojiro

... στη χωρα του ...

----------


## Nya

.....για να πάρει......

----------


## mojiro

... φτηνα τσιγαρα απο ...

----------


## lambrosk

...εναν που ήξερε...

----------


## Cha0s

> Άσχετο, αυτό είναι CS!!!


Έχω γαμώ τους σέρβερς τελικά  ::   ::  

Χθες με τόσα άτομα βάρεσαν 90άρες οι CPUs  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

(στη δουλεια μας πισω τωρα  ::  )

... τι θα πει ...

----------


## lambrosk

...όμως η ζωή...

----------


## mojiro

... που τον χωρησε ...

----------


## Vigor

... σ'ένα παγκάκι ...

----------


## xaotikos

...μια ηλιόλουστη νύχτα...

----------


## mojiro

... με βροχη, ομως ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

...το χαρτί ήταν...

----------


## monotone

...ρόζ και θύμιζε...

----------


## Nya

....ραβασάκι με γλυκόλογα....

----------


## monotone

...αλλα στην πραγματικότητα...

----------


## Cha0s

...η γουρούνα ήταν τζούφια...

----------


## mojiro

... και αρχισε παλι ...

----------


## Cha0s

...να μοιράζει flyer...

----------


## xaotikos

...για ρεμπετο-trance πάρτυ...

----------


## Cha0s

...και σκάσανε οι μπάτσοι...

----------


## monotone

...απο το κακό τους...

----------


## Cha0s

...κουβαλώντας ένα πλυτήριο...

----------


## mojiro

... αρχισαν τις πενιες ...

----------


## Cha0s

...αλλα τους έπιασε φαγούρα...

----------


## monotone

...και έτσι αποφάσισαν...

----------


## Cha0s

...να βάψουν το κοτόπουλο...

----------


## Pater_Familias

με χρώματα του πολέμου

----------


## monotone

...και να το στείλουν...

----------


## mojiro

... ταχυδρομικως για να ...

----------


## Cha0s

...γλυτώσουν τα περιστέρια...

----------


## xaotikos

...από τήν κοκκινοσκουφίτσα...

----------


## Cha0s

...παρέα με την Μαρία...

----------


## mojiro

... την πενταγιοτισα, αφου ...

----------


## Cha0s

...ξεφλούδισαν τα πιρούνια...

----------


## xaotikos

...τον Μήτσο απέναντι...

----------


## Cha0s

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ!!!!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

::   ::   ::  Εντελώς ψυχεδελικό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Κάτι τέτοια κείμενα μου θυμίζουν digi  ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

...τα μεγαλα φρυδια.......

----------


## Mick Flemm

...που συνέχεια ξύνει...

----------


## nOiz

> ...που συνέχεια ξύνει...


... να μην πω τι ....  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

...τι αλλο άραγε...

----------


## monotone

...εκτώς απο τις ίδιες παλιές πληγές...


(Οχι τρείς λέξεις ακριβώς.. αλλα ποιητική αδεία..)  ::

----------


## mojiro

... ,ενα ΞΥΣΤΟ που ...

----------


## Nya

...αλλά αντι για τύχη...

----------


## alsafi

.......βρηκε ενα μαντρι......

----------


## NetTraptor

.... και αυτοι βρυκολαξ....

----------


## Nya

...και ρούφηξαν το αίμα.....

----------


## mojiro

... και εγιναν βατραχια ...

----------


## Nya

...για να γίνουν καλά.....

----------


## Nya

.....θα έπρεπε να έχουν....

----------


## mojiro

... το προγραμμα κολοκυθοκεφτεδες v4.6b ...

----------


## jungle traveller

...Αφου λοιπον ξαπλωσανε...

----------


## alsafi

.....και καναν μια τουμπα.....

----------


## jungle traveller

...λενε δεν παμε...

----------


## Vigor

... να βρούμε τον senior ...

----------


## Nya

....αλλα στο δρόμο χάθηκαν....

----------


## bchris

...και βρεθηκαν στην Τουμπα.

----------


## xaotikos

...Ναι ρε! ΠΑΟΚ, ειπαν...

----------


## jungle traveller

...χορεψανε και ρουμπα...

----------


## Nya

.....με λουλούδια στο λαιμό.....

----------


## alsafi

.... και σκουλαρικια στον αφαλο....

----------


## Vigor

... με πολύχρωμες χάντρες απ'ένα κομπολόι ...

----------


## Nya

...αλλα ξαφνικά εμφανίστικαν....

----------


## lambrosk

... ο Κολωκοτρώνης, ο Μιαούλης, και ο Παπαφλέσσας...

----------


## Vigor

... ντυμένοι σαν τους Α.Μ.Α.Ν ...

----------


## mojiro

... να τραγουδουν ραπ ...

----------


## lambrosk

...στo Fame Story...

----------


## Vigor

...τους βρήκε στον αχυρώνα...

----------


## bchris

σεξ σε μια χελωνα

----------


## NetTraptor

Μέχρι τον επόμενο χειμώνα..

----------


## alex-23

.....και μετα απο....

----------


## mojiro

... 12 κατακλισμους και 1 σεισμο ...


(3 λεξεις κ 2 αριθμοι  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

...ήρθε το τσουνάμι...

----------


## Vigor

...και τους ξέβρασε...

----------


## stean_202

...σε ένα μπαρ..

----------


## houseclub

και φαγανε πορτα..

----------


## Nya

.....Μα αρρώστησαν βαριά......

----------


## xaotikos

...λόγω παγωμένου λύβα...

----------


## mojiro

... και πηγαν βολτα ...

----------


## Nya

....προς την θάλασσα....

----------


## nOiz

> ....προς την θάλασσα....


και τους έφαγε ο καρχαρίας.

*ΤΕΛΟΣ.*

----------


## alex-23

...στα μουτρα και...

----------


## Vigor

...στάζοντας ολόκληροι κατέβασαν...

----------


## alsafi

.....ενα τσουβαλι μπυρες.......

----------


## mojiro

... λυγμενες μυθος, ξαφνικα ...

----------


## NetTraptor

.....Στην υγειά δυο Ξανθιών με ψείρες....

----------


## bchris

σκαει μυτη ο καρχαριας

----------


## NetTraptor

Με βιβλία εφορίας

----------


## lambrosk

...και αποδείξεις εκστρατείας...

----------


## xaotikos

...και λέει: μπεεεεεεεεεεεεεε...

----------


## stean_202

Μα ξάφνου σιωπή...

----------


## bchris

απλωθηκε, σαν μια ....

----------


## Vigor

...χτένα δίχως δόντια που...

----------


## dimkasta

... ο Μήτσος άφησε δίπλα...

----------


## lambrosk

...τρομοκρατώντας τους περαστικούς...

----------


## mojiro

... κρατωντας ενα AK47 ...

----------


## jungle traveller

...και μια στελλα...

----------


## Nya

....αλλα δεν μπορούσαν.....

----------


## Vigor

...να σηκώσουν αυτό...

----------


## jungle traveller

...γιατι τους πονουσε...

----------


## Nya

....κ την κάναν με ελαφρά......

----------


## alex-23

...πηδηματακια προς τον...

----------


## Nya

.....μπλέ πλανήτη......

----------


## Vigor

...για τρελά...

----------


## Nya

....ξενύχτια,χορούς και κρασί......

----------


## Pater_Familias

απ' τα γαλανομάτικα κορίτσια

----------


## mojiro

... με τα πρασινα ...

----------


## Pater_Familias

γυριστά μακρυά βλέφαρα

----------


## Nya

.....χέρια κ τα κόκκινα μαλλιά....

----------


## jungle traveller

...κοιτουσαν επιμονα μοναχα...

----------


## mojiro

... την μασημενη μπανανοφλουδα ...

----------


## Nya

.....100 κ 1 για την ακρίβια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vigor

...σκυλάκια Δαλματίας...

----------


## mojiro

... που ηταν νηστικα ...

----------


## Nya

....αλλα λίγο τύφλα....

----------


## alsafi

.... απ'τα πολλα κρασια.....

----------


## lambrosk

...μεθύσαν τα πρόβατα...

----------


## Nya

...και ζήλεψαν τα γήδια....

----------


## houseclub

και ο τσοπανος εσκυψε...

----------


## bchris

Θεος φυλαξει! Ειχε πεντε....

----------


## koki

..φίδια! (πανικ!)




(μήπως αυτό το τοπικ είναι το πιο άθλιο που ποτέ δημιουργήθηκε εδώ μέσα?)

----------


## xaotikos

> (μήπως αυτό το τοπικ είναι το πιο άθλιο που ποτέ δημιουργήθηκε εδώ μέσα?)


Παίζει  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

...μαυρα τριχωτα με...

----------


## houseclub

...ξυρισμενα φρυδια... :

----------


## Viper

...ο κολος του καιγοταν...

(εχω πεθανει στα γελια και οι πελατες αναρωτιουνται τι εχω παθει)!!!

----------


## dsfak

και μύριζε κρεμμύδια....

----------


## Viper

...εκατσε που λες...

----------


## Nya

...σε ένα δέντρο.....

----------


## Vigor

...και μάσησε καρύδια...

----------


## andreas

.. και πορτοκαλια απο ...

----------


## jabarlee

τον μουσάτο καραγκιόζη ...

 ::

----------


## Alexandros

και ξαφνικά έπεσε σιγή....

----------


## koki

...έπεσε η κεραμμίδα..

----------


## koki

> και ξαφνικά έπεσε σιγή....


μέχρι την κεραμμίδα  ::

----------


## Vigor

...γύρω από το Kοσλοντούι...

----------


## Philip

και κεραμμίδα ....... τελος  ::

----------


## mojiro

Ξαφνικα, ο ανεμος ....

----------


## koki

..μας πήρε και μας σήκωσε.

----------


## Alexandros

τα κεραμίδια και τις κεραίες...

----------


## Alexandros

και μείναμε γυμνοί να ατενίζουμε...

----------


## Alexandros

τις αυτοεκπληρούμενες "προφητείες".

----------


## Vigor

...που είδε ο Nosterdamus...

----------


## jabarlee

και ο Μαέβιους Παχατουρίδης ...

----------


## mojiro

... καθομενος στον Ολυμπο ...

----------


## Vigor

...και πλέκοντας τα δίχτυα...

----------


## Philip

....Ο πολυμήχανος θεός....

----------


## mojiro

... δεχοταν απειλες με ...

----------


## dalton

... καλούσε από προχθές ...

----------


## koki

.. και δεν ήσουνα εκεί (είχες πάει λαϊκή)...

----------


## dalton

... είχες πάει για πιπί ...

----------


## Vigor

...και φυλούσε τσίλιες...

----------


## Philip

...Και έπεσε η ενημέρωση...

----------


## sotiris

...από τους ρουφιάνους...

----------


## Vigor

...πάνω σε εφημερίδα...

----------


## koki

..που δεν είχε αναφορά στο AWMN παρά μόνο στα Links!!!

----------


## mojiro

... που γινονται στους 0.002343243564647 γιγα, παρολο ...

----------


## Vigor

...τη διχαλωτή παντόφλα...

----------


## lambrosk

...που κατουράει όρθια...

----------


## koki

..αντίθετα με άλλους..

----------


## Philip

...Και βρέθηκε μια πάπια...

----------


## mojiro

... που κανει την κοτα ...

----------


## koki

..μια κότα μα ποια κότα...

----------


## mojiro

... μια κοτα με αυτια ...

----------


## voulou

... που δεν ειχε....

----------


## ShadowCaster

...και ουρά...

(αυτό το topic είναι εντελός άθλιο...  ::  )

----------


## aplog_82

...ομως ειχε...

----------


## lambrosk

...ξεχάσει την μπουγάδα...

----------


## vmanolis

...απλωμένη στην Stella...

----------


## vmanolis

...γι' αυτό και σκούριασε...

----------


## vmanolis

...και αντί για link...

----------


## vmanolis

...τώρα έβλεπε μόνο... στρίνγκ...

----------


## vmanolis

...και "τα πήρε" το αφεντικό...

----------


## vmanolis

...που έχασε το link...

----------


## vmanolis

...και της έκοψε την ουρά...

----------


## voulou

... και τωρα τι ...

----------


## voulou

....να κανει ? η ...

----------


## mojiro

.... κυρα-κατινα απεναντι .....

----------


## dsfak

...κατέβασε ισχύ...

----------


## tse0123

...ή κατέβασε κεραία...

----------


## Vigor

...να απλώσει μπουγάδα...

----------


## Nya

....και να κρεμάσει....

----------


## dsfak

...τα κολλητά μαύρα...

----------


## Vigor

...διαμαντοκοσμημένα μεταξωτά της...

----------


## lambrosk

...αλεξίπτωτα, πεφτωντας, ξάφνου ...

----------


## dimkasta

αργά αλλά σταθερά...

----------


## mojiro

... ειδε μερη διαφορετικα ....

----------


## ShadowCaster

...και link με ουρά...

----------


## Belibem

... άντε γειά!

----------


## Philip

...και με γεια...

----------


## mojiro

... τις πρασινο-μελιτζανι-κιτρινο-μαυρο-μπλεδι καλτσες ...

----------


## koki

... της πόπης...

----------


## Vigor

...που είχε αγοράσει...

----------


## mojiro

... στις εκπτωσεις του 1678 ...

----------


## Achille

... που έκαναν split ...

----------


## Pater_Familias

οι κακοί mods

----------


## Vigor

...οι πλουραλιστές και...

----------


## koki

..οι ***αλιστες... (κάτα JS)

----------


## Vigor

...ευαγγέλιο και ευχέλαιο...

----------


## jabarlee

****** *** ******

_*** ** ****_ <- αυτά είναι _italics_

----------


## Vigor

...από στρατο-καβλο-links...

----------


## mojiro

... που δεν αρεσαν ...

----------


## koki

..σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ

----------


## bchris

Ωστοσο υπηρξαν μερικοι...

----------


## koki

.. αλλά μετά πέθαναν όλοι..

----------


## Vigor

...αετός στην στάχτη...

----------


## koki

..και ο αετός πέθανε, ξέχασα να το πω..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

... και εμεινε η γη ...

----------


## koki

.. ε και μετά έγινε το bigger bang..

----------


## jungle traveller

...χρησιμοποιωντας πολλες στελλες...

----------


## papashark

...που τις είχε καταγγήλει από πριν γνωστός ρουφιάνος.....

----------


## Philip

....Γνωστός και μη .....

----------


## dsfak

...εξαιρεταίος...

----------


## blizardbill

...μετά είδαμε και άλλους ρουφιάνους ...

----------


## Philip

Ονοματα δεν λεμε από Σ…..

----------


## sbolis

..που γύρισε από ban (αλλά θα ξαναφάει) ...

----------


## lambrosk

... ανοιξε η όρεξη...

----------


## papashark

... και όσα ΒΑΝ να φάει, το στόμα να του κλείσουν οι κλίκες και οι ρουφιάνοι δεν θα τα καταφέρουν....

----------


## sbolis

...κι ας νομίζει πως είναι με τη φωτεινή πλευρά...

----------


## papashark

... αρκεί να μην θέλει το κακό των άλλων...

----------


## mojiro

... μικρων μπλε στρουμφακιων ...

----------


## koki

..και μερικές φορές χρήσιμο είναι να μην παρα-θελει το καλο του εαυτού του  :: ...

----------


## Vigor

...πέρασε στην Σκοτεινή Πλευρά...

----------


## andreas

... ελπιζοντας ...

----------


## Philip

...Να δεί το Φώς....

----------


## STAM

μήπως το αληθινό?

----------


## Silencer

Εκεί ομώς είδε ......

----------


## acoul

έναν Ιρακινό ποδηλάτη

----------


## andreas

... που οδηγουσε τρενο ...

----------


## Silencer

...και έτρωγε σουβλάκι.....

----------


## Vigor

...με γύρο μπιφτέκι...

----------


## acoul

και τρεις λέξεις...

----------


## mojiro

... ηταν αρκετες για πολεμο ...

----------


## Vigor

...με τους κοθώνους...

----------


## lambrosk

... και τους μασώνους ...

----------


## mojiro

... και τους δαρβινους ...

----------


## andreas

... αλλα τα περιστερια ...

----------


## papashark

...έχεζαν τις κεραίες...

----------


## papashark

...στην πλατεία συντάγματος...


### moderated : andreas - οχι 2 ποστ μαζι  ::   ::   ::  ###

----------


## koki

..όπου έχουν φωλιά..

----------


## papashark

... και οργάνωναν σχέδια...

----------


## dimkasta

..επέκτασης του ασύρματου...

----------


## Philip

...και Διαχωρισμός του...

----------


## acoul

κοντά στο βότσαλο

----------


## koki

..στο τρίτο στενό δεξιά...

----------


## dimkasta

...δίπλα στον Τάκη...

----------


## minoas

…Πλάτσα πλούτσα στη Λούτσα…

----------


## koki

..κι άμα σάρεσε η λούτσα.. (που λέει και το ποιηματάκι)
 ::

----------


## phronidis

κάνε καλύτερα surf

----------


## nikolo

.....και αναρωτιόμουν πως φτάνουν τόσεs χιλίαδες Post........  ::

----------


## koki

> .....και αναρωτιόμουν πως φτάνουν τόσεs χιλίαδες Post........


με πολύ χειρότερο τρόπο από αυτόν  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikolo
> 
> .....και αναρωτιόμουν πως φτάνουν τόσεs χιλίαδες Post........ 
> 
> 
> με πολύ χειρότερο τρόπο από αυτόν


... και Αλλα Κολπα ....

----------


## dimkasta

...αβυσσαλέα, τρελλά κόλπα...

----------


## Philip

....Μόνο για τους καλούς.....

----------


## dimkasta

...αλλά παχύσαρκους χρήστες...

----------


## NetTraptor

...Βενζίνης...

----------


## koki

..και πλέκανε πουλόβερ..

----------


## mojiro

... μεσα στην ομιχλη ...

----------


## Vigor

...με ένα revolver...

----------


## koki

..σε σχήμα μυρμηγκοφάγου..

----------


## Philip

...Και σημάδευαν τον...

----------


## koki

..άρτον ημών τον επιούσιον..

----------


## tripkaos

...ενα τρελοπαιδο...

----------


## NetTraptor

..Και μυαλού απόντος…

----------


## Philip

...Ποιον θα πάρει ο ....

----------


## koki

..νίκος κούκος...

----------


## Vigor

...μη το χαλάς...

----------


## andreas

... με μπικτες ...

----------


## dsfak

...και αρπαχτές...

----------


## tripkaos

...και ξεγυρισμενες...

----------


## houseclub

...αναποδες κουτουλιες....

----------


## STAM

και σκληρά φάουλς

----------


## Philip

....Περιμένοντας το πέναλντι....

----------


## Cha0s

...να ψήσουμε τα λουκάνικα...

----------


## koki

..εκεί ο νου σου παλιογκαίυ...

----------


## Cha0s

...σιωπή μικρή λολίτα...

----------


## Vigor

...μα γιατί Ραμόν?...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

...αφού τα ορτύκια πετάνε...

----------


## Vigor

...σα χρυσά βαρίδια...

----------


## Cha0s

..παρέα με βιολέτες...

----------


## tripkaos

...που πευτουν ενα ενα σιγα σιγα στο σκωτεινο μονοπατι...

----------


## Cha0s

...ψάχνοντας για λίρες...

----------


## tripkaos

...καλπικες.

----------


## koki

...πάνω στην ορθογραφία του tripkaos που έχει πάει μετανάστης(η ορθ.)...

----------


## Philip

...Με σήμα τον βασιλιά....

----------


## koki

..και φουντωτή ουρά!!!!...

----------


## tripkaos

...επεσε στο κεφαλι τις jismy ενα βαρελι γεματο ορθογραφιες...

----------


## Vigor

...και έμοιαζε στρουθοκάμηλος... (just kidding)  ::

----------


## Silencer

....με αυτία γαιδάρου.....

----------


## Vigor

...και πόδια ιππόκαμπου...

----------


## dsfak

...φορώντας ζαρτιερες....

----------


## andreas

... και κοκκινο ... 

(για να δωωωω τι θα πει ο επομενος)

----------


## jkond

...καπέλο...  ::

----------


## Vigor

...αυτό του τενόρου...

----------


## alasondro

..που είχε περίεργα χόμπυ...



ΥΓ. Γκρρρ, λάθος pc, λάθος λογαριασμός. (jismy)

----------


## alex-23

..............εκανε συλλογη απο............

----------


## Cha0s

...l*u*k*u*mades...

----------


## Vigor

...και μπο*υ*μπο*ύ*κια bl*u*e...

----------


## Cha0s

...*ο*ν δε ροξ...

----------


## dimkasta

χωρίς τη μπαννάνα...

----------


## mojiro

.... που βρηκε στα σκουπιδια ...

----------


## papashark

...πεταμένη ανάμεσα σε παλιές στέλλες....

----------


## dimkasta

...και καινούριους Ανδρέες...

----------


## Vigor

...χωρίς 802 και 11 τρόπους...

----------


## Cha0s

...και χωρίς Α(λφάδι)...

----------


## Vigor

...και μπύρα @lpha...

----------


## tripkaos

...γεματη μπουρμπουλιθρες...

----------


## mojiro

... απο σαπουνι ΚΑΛΑΣ ...

----------


## tripkaos

...με τους μπλε και πρασινους κοκκους...

----------


## tse0123

...όχι τους λαους...

[fault: tripkaos  ::   ::  ]

----------


## mojiro

... τους μεγαλους & τρανους ...

----------


## tripkaos

...τους μικρους και...

----------


## mojiro

... πονηρους στο ματι ...

----------


## Vigor

...σαν ζεστούς γλαροκεφτέδες...

----------


## bchris

τους πασπαλισαν μ' αλατι...

----------


## koki

..και έφυγαν για την Ελάτη..

----------


## papashark

...παρέα με το κόκι....

----------


## koki

..που έτρωγε καλαμπόκι..

----------


## xaotikos

...με ρεβύθια στα κάρβουνα...

----------


## papashark

... και σούπα πιγκουίνου...

----------


## mojiro

... με ψιλοκομενο μηλο ...

----------


## stean_202

και άφθονη σαμπάνια...

----------


## Vigor

...με φυσαλίδες απ'τον Άρη...

----------


## papashark

...που ήρθε από τον Βαρδάρη...

----------


## koki

... είναι πολλά τα Ευρά, Άρη..

----------


## pikos

... Όχι άλλο CarΒουνοοο ...

----------


## papashark

...γιατί δεν θα έχουμε αρκετό για το barbeque....

----------


## tripkaos

...το σαββατο η την κυριακη...

----------


## papashark

... που είναι κοντή γιορτή....

----------


## tripkaos

...θα γινει ενα γλεντι...

----------


## papashark

... μέχρι να τα πάρω, κι αρχίσω να βαράω ...

----------


## tripkaos

...οποιον βρω μπροστα μου...

----------


## papashark

... δεξιά, κι αριστερά μου....

----------


## mojiro

... ξεχνωντας τις μπηχτες ...

----------


## Vigor

...ηδονικές κινήσεις που...

----------


## tripkaos

...που σε πονα και που σε σφαζει ουρλιαζε το πληθος με τερμα το γκαζι...

----------


## papashark

... αλλά ο η μάντρα στο τέλος του δρομου ήταν κοντά...

----------


## tripkaos

...και ετσι εριξε μια μεγαλη γκαζια...

----------


## koki

..και τρία πράσινα ΚΟΥΝΑΒΙΑ...

----------


## Vigor

...που πήγαιναν με 300KB/sec...

----------


## koki

...ποιος με ρουφιάνεψε ότι λητσάρω πάλι γαμώτο...

----------


## mojiro

... α, ο λακης ....

----------


## tripkaos

...ο μικρος τις φιδαρακις...

----------


## mojiro

... που εκανε μπανιστιρι ...

----------


## Silencer

...με το τηλεμπανιστίρι......

----------


## mojiro

... στης Αλεκας το ...

----------


## Nya

...κουτούκι παίζαν μουσική....

----------


## mojiro

... αλλα τσιγαρα, ποτα & ξενιχτια εχουν ...

----------


## Vigor

...κάνει το καδρόνι του...

----------


## mojiro

... ασηκωτο, που μόνο ...

----------


## acoul

στο μπάνιο ακούγεται...

----------


## bchris

οταν το βαραει...

----------


## Vigor

...με βαριά 10 κιλών...

----------


## minoas

…αχ αυτός ο μπαγλαμάς …

----------


## Nya

.....αμάν πιά φωνάζουν.....

----------


## minoas

…όχι άλλο κάρβουνο…

----------


## tripkaos

θα μαυρισουμε

----------


## Vigor

...στην Πτολεμαϊδα μια...

----------


## koki

..βραδιά στην Ανδραβίδα... (τηλεμεταφορά)

----------


## Vigor

...σ'ένα δείπνο με στρείδια...

----------


## alasondro

..καλύτερα να έβαζες καραβίδα... (κάνει καλύτερη ρίμα, Mr Chef)

----------


## Vigor

...όχι άλλο λιγνίτη...

----------


## tripkaos

...apo makedoniti...

## moderated :: andreas ## Παρακαλώ δεν γράφουμε greeklish!!

----------


## andreas

... ζητω ο μπακαλιαρος ...

----------


## acoul

πίσω στην αυλή

----------


## tripkaos

...επεσε ενας γλαρος μες την σκεπαστη...

----------


## Vigor

...τριχωτή καλύβα της...

----------


## papashark

... ενώ έξω βρέχει πολύ...

----------


## koki

..πάει κι η Σκεπαστή..

----------


## papashark

... την γκρέμισαν για να φτιάξουν καινούργιο γήπεδο...

----------


## koki

..σνιφ κλαψ λυγμ..

----------


## papashark

... έκλαιγαν οι ΑΕΚτζίδες, ούτε πρωτάθλημα, ούτε γήπεδο....

----------


## koki

..δε θα αρχίσω flame...(x100)

----------


## Vigor

...μα δόθηκαν οι βαθμοί...

----------


## papashark

... και μήναμε επαναξεταστέοι ...

----------


## dti

...ενώ η ΑΕΚ βραβεύθηκε για τους φιλάθλους και τη φιλοξενία της...

----------


## papashark

... αλλά πρωτάθλημα ξανά στον ...


(Ναι κύριοι, ούτε στην ομάδα δεν ταιριάζω με τον dti  ::  )

----------


## dti

...ακατανόμαστο...  ::  

...όπως και το κύπελλο... 

...στον προστατευόμενο του Βασσάρα...

----------


## dti

...στον κάτοχο του ρεκόρ Γκίνες κωλοφαρδίας 5 δοκαριών...

----------


## papashark

... αλλά τελικά και εδώ κακία θα βγάλουμε ...

----------


## papashark

... οπότε αλλάζω θέμα, και πάω στην ...

----------


## papashark

... καλύβα του μπαρμακόκι ...

----------


## Vigor

...που σέρβιρε daquiri...

----------


## papashark

... και φράουλες με σαντυγί ...

----------


## mojiro

... και ζαχαρη αχνιστη ...

----------


## koki

.και bans λαχταριστά..

----------


## Vigor

...αν και προτιμούσε τα πνευστά...

----------


## Nya

...ήπιε κ μιά ρακί....

----------


## andreas

.. να κατεβουν τα φαρμακια ...

----------


## koki

.. και πλέκανε πουλόβερ ..

----------


## nOiz

*-=[Ας κάνει κάποιος μια σούμα επιτέλους!]=-*  ::

----------


## alex-23

...και κανανε σουμα...

----------


## mojiro

... & ειχανε μια φουρκα ...

----------


## dimkasta

...τοοοοοοόσο μεγάλη με...

----------


## papashark

... δυο αυγά μελάτα ...

----------


## jkond

...που φαγαν με σαλατα...

----------


## papashark

... και παστές σαρδέλες ...

----------


## jkond

...δεμένες με κορδέλες...

----------


## papashark

... κόκκινες μεταξωτές, σαν ζαρτιέρες ...

----------


## jkond

...είχαν και δύο αλατιέρες...

----------


## papashark

... που έμοιζαν με μπομπονιέρες...

----------


## jkond

...μα είχαν τρύπες από σφαίρες...

----------


## Vigor

...παίζοντας τις φλογέρες...

----------


## jkond

...μέσα σε άδειες μπανιέρες...

----------


## andreas

... βλεποντας τις κοπελες ...

----------


## Vigor

...να τρίβονται στις ντουζιέρες...

----------


## koki

... σήμα "ακατάλληλο για ανηλίκους"...


*(Χ)*

----------


## Vigor

...και τρισδιάστατη εικόνα...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

...πέταξα ένα σαπούνι...

----------


## koki

...που σαι βρε χάρηηηηηηηηηηη...

----------


## Vigor

...και τριβόντουσαν,τριβόντουσαν...

----------


## andreas

τσοντα γυρναμε?  ::

----------


## dimkasta

...και τους έπεσε το σαπούνι...

----------


## Vigor

...και έβγαλαν όλοι...

----------


## sokratis

...σαμπουάν 2in1...

----------


## koki

...σαμπουάν με ούζα...

----------


## mojiro

... και εκατσε ο σκυλος σουζα ...

----------


## tripkaos

...με μια πολυχρωμη μπλουζα στα αυτια...

----------


## Vigor

...σηκωμένη ουρά οι σκυλίτσες...

----------


## tripkaos

...βαλανε πανω τους banner τις acn...

----------


## Vigor

...κ'ήρθανε με φόρα...

----------


## acoul

καπέλωμα καπελάς καπελωτής ή απλά πωλητής

----------


## lambrosk

...που λίγοι αφήνουν...

----------


## papashark

... και μετά μας πεταλώσαν...

----------


## Vigor

...με τρία γράμματα...

----------


## papashark

... και άφησαν ένα πόδι απετάλωτο...

----------


## Vigor

...μέχρι τις δώδεκα...

----------


## papashark

... γιατί τότε μεταμορφώθηκε σε ....

----------


## papashark

... σε μπλε μπαρμπούνι ! ...

----------


## Vigor

...λέγοντας μαντινάδες...

----------


## papashark

... και τρώγωντας μαρμελάδες ...

----------


## tripkaos

...πετωντας καναβουρι στα...

----------


## koki

.. ζωάκια που δεν ξέρουν τι ζητάνε...

----------


## mojiro

... και ψηλα πετανε ...

----------


## andreas

... σιγα τις κολονες ...

----------


## papashark

... και τις κοτσάνες ...

----------


## andreas

.... ελα που δεν σου αρεσε ...

----------


## papashark

... μα μου άρεσε ...

----------


## jkond

...τόσο που του τη βάρεσε...  ::

----------


## koki

..και οι πιγκουίνοι στα κάγκελα!...

----------


## mojiro

... τρωνε την καραμελα ...

----------


## koki

.. με τρέλλα και κορδέλλα..

----------


## Vigor

...και T-shirt φανέλα...

----------


## mojiro

... με αρωμα κανελλα ...

----------


## papashark

... και ασορτί τσόκαρα ...

----------


## tripkaos

...καπνιζοντας ληγμενες γοπες...

----------


## zafevolution

...και πίνοντας ποτά μπόμπες...

----------


## Nya

...γίναν ντίρλα ενα πράγμα....

----------


## Vigor

...και πηδήξαν απ'το φράγμα...

----------


## Nya

....και χτύπησαν βαριά.....

----------


## Vigor

...το πόδι τους πάνω...

----------


## tripkaos

...σε ενα ματσο...

----------


## koki

... γίδια ...

----------


## mojiro

... που ετρωγαν απίδια ...

----------


## tripkaos

...πιασε μισο κιλο κοψιδια...

----------


## sotiris

...και εναν αργιλε...

----------


## Vigor

...που φέραν στο Γεντί Κουλέ...

----------


## RF

... και πίναμε ληγμένα ...

----------


## ice

...τα προβατα ...

----------


## mojiro

... που εκαναν κουαξ κουαξ ....

----------


## Vigor

...τα βάφτισε ένας βλάξ...

----------


## koki

.. που άκουγε πυξ λαξ .. (μπιαχ)

----------


## Vigor

...κολλώντας καλώδια με flux...

----------


## tripkaos

...και νταπα ντουπα και νταπα ντουπα...

----------


## Vigor

...μας τελειώσανε τα ούπα...

----------


## tripkaos

...γιαυτο πιασε μια γαρδουμπα...

----------


## zafevolution

...για να μη τα φέρω όλα τούμπα...

----------


## jkond

...αμόλησε και την καλούμπα...

----------


## mojiro

... utp μεχρι την ταρατσα ...

----------


## dimkasta

... κάνε σλάλομ στη σκεπή...

----------


## mojiro

... στου καραβιου την κουπαστη ...


(37 σελιδες * 15 απαντησεις ανα σελιδα = 555 αθλια post
αντεξα να τα διαβασω ξανα μεχρι την 17, ελεος........ )

----------


## tripkaos

...3 ναυτες τρωγαν ρυζι...

----------


## Vigor

...μετά την χαλάουα...

----------


## papashark

...που έκαναν στο κεφάλι, για να μοιάζουν με τον ....

----------


## Vigor

...Καραγκούνη και όχι...

----------


## papashark

... με τον Γκουσγκούνη....

----------


## mojiro

... φτανοντας στο Γιβραλταρ ...

----------


## Nya

....δεν είχαν πιά....

----------


## bowie

...μουσακά να φάνε...

----------


## Vigor

...και βρήκαν κεμπαπτζίδικο...

----------


## tripkaos

...και λενε δεν κοβουμε 2...(ειπα να βαλω 3 αλλα ασε μην παει η συζητηση αλλου)

----------


## koki

... κοψίδια και όχι...

----------


## Vigor

...3 ψαλίδια δια...

----------


## Silencer

.....του αριθμού 3 ......

----------


## lambrosk

...ίσον πάλι 3  ::  ...  ::

----------


## Silencer

...επι του 3 ......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

...όλοι ξέρουν Γεωμετρία...

----------


## mojiro

... εκτος απο εμενα ....

----------


## Vigor

...ίσον με κανένα...

----------


## mojiro

... πιασε αλλο ενα ...

----------


## Vigor

...είναι σκύλας γέννα...

----------


## mojiro

(τι λες μωρε  ::  )

... που κοιταγε ψηλα ...

----------


## Vigor

...Λοχαγός Μάρκ αυτοπροσώπως...

----------


## koki

.. Φουσέκης λέγομαι ...

----------


## Vigor

...Μιχάλης Βίδας...

----------


## koki

... ασχολείσαι κι εσύ με ταβανόπροκες? ...

----------


## tripkaos

...προκες βιδες καραβιδες...

----------


## mojiro

... ειχε μεσα η μαριναδα ...

----------


## Vigor

...από μανταρίνια ακουκούτσωτα...

----------


## jungle traveller

...μεχρι τραχανα απλομενο...

----------


## dimkasta

...που τον φάγανε οι γάτες...

----------


## mojiro

... οταν τελειωσαν τα ποντικια ...

----------


## Vigor

...και κάναν ποντικόψαρα...

----------


## koki

... αν ήταν η .... βιολί ...

----------


## minoas

… θα σηκωνόταν η τρίχα κάγκελο…

----------


## dimkasta

...σαν το μαλλί του...

----------


## acoul

δεξιού κοκκινομάλη ερευνητή

----------


## Vigor

...που αποποιήθηκε την...

----------


## mojiro

... μεταμοσχευση ουρων ...

----------


## bowie

...από τραβεστί ουρακοτάγκο...

----------


## mojiro

... με μανα καμηλο-παρδαλή ...

----------


## PrettyMaids

... και μετα ακουστικε ...

(τωρα ειδα το τοπικ δε μπορω να διαβασω 40 σελιδες οποτε αυτοσχεδιαζω)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Black Flag

...yo gimme five!

----------


## Vigor

...από μια φούξια αρκούδα...

----------


## stean_202

με πεταχτά αυτιά...

----------


## mojiro

... και μυτη παπαγαλλου ...

(maid... οτι σου κατεβει γραφεις αρκει να εχει λογικη? συνεχεια απο το προηγουμενο)

----------


## bowie

...αλλά στην Λειβαδειά..

----------


## Vigor

...με τα μεγάλα τα...

----------


## bowie

...και τρανά σουβλάκια...

----------


## dimkasta

που ειναι σαν...

----------


## zafevolution

...του παππού τα...

----------


## mojiro

... χαλασμενα κουλουρακια, που ...

----------


## bchris

κατρακυλουν στον κατηφορο...

----------


## calda

λιώνοντας τα μυρμήγκια

----------


## dimkasta

που κουβαλούσανε τα wrap

----------


## Vigor

...με δύο παγοπέδιλα...

----------


## jkond

...Στην έρημο Σαχάρα...

----------


## mojiro

... σκαβωντας data τουνελ ...

----------


## Vigor

...με υγρές αρβύλες...

----------


## zafevolution

...και κάνοντας καφρίλες...

----------


## stean_202

παρέα με καραβίδες...

----------


## Vigor

...και καραμελωμένες πιπίλες... (είσαι φάουλ stean_202...)  ::

----------


## pantdimi

στο στόμα σφηνωμένες......!!

----------


## bowie

...από τον Βασιλόπουλο αγορασμένες...

----------


## mojiro

... να εκπεμπουν στους 15ghz ...

----------


## zafevolution

...αυτός και ο dns... (αυτό μου ήρθε εκείνη τη στιγμή  ::  )

----------


## dimkasta

Mε τα reverse να...

----------


## stean_202

> ...και καραμελωμένες πιπίλες... (είσαι φάουλ stean_202...)


Γιατί βγήκα off-topic ;  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

... τελικα, καταλαθως βγηκα ...

----------


## Vigor

...στου κουφού την πόρτα...

----------


## mojiro

... γραψε το τηλεφωνο ...

----------


## pantdimi

με κοκκινο κραγιον..!

----------


## Vigor

...δώρο απ'το ρεβεγιόν...

----------


## pantdimi

πουχε παει με παπιγιον!!

----------


## mojiro

... περσι το καλοκαιρι ...

----------


## zafevolution

...και είχε γκόμενα αστέρι...

----------


## pantdimi

που τοτριβε το πιπερι!!

----------


## Vigor

...με το'να της χέρι...

----------


## sinonick

... και το πόδι . . .

----------


## mojiro

... στον ταφο κοιταγε ....

----------


## the_owl

...και καφέ χτύπαγε...

----------


## pantdimi

...φραπεδια στην παραλια...!

----------


## alex-23

....δεν εχω τι να κανω...

----------


## mojiro

... λεει και πεταει ...

----------


## indyone

...την ΜΕΓΑΛΗ του...

----------


## andreas

πετρα στην θαλασσα

----------


## dimkasta

ενώ κουνούσε ρυθμικά την....

----------


## wiresounds

μπαγκέτα μαέστρου που ...

----------


## andreas

αγορασε απο το  ::   ::

----------


## koki

..παζάρι της αλεπούς..

----------


## dimkasta

που είχε τρία...

----------


## wiresounds

@@@ στο βρακί ...

----------


## Vigor

...τρώγοντας παχιά φακή...

----------


## mojiro

... και πινοντας ρακι ...

----------


## the_owl

... με τον Ηρακλή...

----------


## vector

...έως τη Παρασκεύη...

----------


## wiresounds

και έγινε λιώμα

----------


## the_owl

Ξύπνησε το πρωϊ...

----------


## andreas

με hangover

----------


## tripkaos

και μενα πουλοβερ

----------


## ta03

...σε μπλε χρωμα...

PS:Καμμενο thread...

----------


## vector

...αλλά είχε xώμα...

----------


## wiresounds

μεσα στον καφέ ...

----------


## tripkaos

...και φωναζω που πας ρε...

----------


## Vigor

...κιοφτέ σαχλέ κοντέ...

----------


## mojiro

... και η γαλοτσα ...

----------


## vector

...χτες το βράδυ...

----------


## dimkasta

ήπιε Ηοse Cuervo

----------


## Vigor

...στο Club Nuevo...

----------


## vector

...με τον Αντώνη...

----------


## dimkasta

τον ξάδερφο της Μαρίας

----------


## andreas

τον κολητο της γιωτας

----------


## vector

που τσακωθηκε με

----------


## mojiro

... ενα bot στο ...

----------


## andreas

δεντρο πανω

----------


## vector

που λουστηκα εβρεξε

----------


## acoul

μετά από χρόνο

----------


## costas43gr

Τωρα τελικα στεγνωσα  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

και ειμαι ετοιμος

----------


## koum6984

να κανω scan

----------


## sv1bjr

Φορώντας πέτσινο μπουφάν

----------


## antonisk7

και γυαλιά ρέι-μπάν

----------


## pantdimi

::  με στυλ τζεκις-χαν

----------


## koum6984

και τολμη τσακι-τσαν

----------


## pantdimi

εχοντας 35 νταν!

----------


## panoz

λες να πιάσω κανέναν ??

----------


## koum6984

Μπα μονο εναν

----------


## tristanos

και αυτός κουτσός

----------


## koki

και ένας ασβός

----------


## pantdimi

χαζευοντας τα προσεχως....

----------


## jsp

να δουν την

----------


## tse0123

μπάλλα να μπαίνει (χεχεχε...  ::   ::  )

----------


## andreas

και την κουπα να σηκωνει  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

και να πινει

----------


## costas43gr

φυσα-ρουφα-τραβατονε

----------


## sidis

μεγαλο και σκληρο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

σαν το πουλι μου (καλιακουδα)  ::

----------


## koum6984

που περασε ο κυνηγος

----------


## costas43gr

τουφεκια μεγαλη ριχνει  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

κι' έγινε παρελθόν

----------


## tse0123

η ντριμ τιμ (  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## nuke

με τον Γιαννάκη μαζί

----------


## nOiz

ζησαν αυτοι καλά

----------


## tripkaos

παρτο αυγο και

----------


## sv1bjr

αμέσως χτένισέ το

----------


## antonisk7

Ωραία μέρα σήμερα,

----------


## jsp

με τη νικη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sinonick

σήμερα έχουμε άλλη

----------


## pathfinder

μια Μεγάλη νίκη

----------


## andreas

και μυρισε apo to prvi τιρινινι  ::

----------


## nuke

τιρινινινινι τιρινινινινινιι τιρινινινινινινι τιρινιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ακουγα μεσα απο την σομπα

----------


## Nefalim

και το πετρελαιο

----------


## pathfinder

να αναφλέγεται μανιωδός!!

----------


## tse0123

μανιωδώς, όχι μανιωδός!

----------


## tristanos

το πουλι του Γκαρμπαχοθα

----------


## Sam_GR

Με πήρε ο ύπνος..

----------


## PC-KILLER

Zhto to merge

----------


## pathfinder

ωραία ιστορία λέμε...

----------


## tripkaos

και εβγαλε μαλλια ο ηλιος

----------


## andreas

και η θαλασσα αφριζε

----------


## Sam_GR

Αύριο δίνω μάθημα

----------


## python

και βαριέμαι πολύ...

----------


## tripkaos

πρεπει να γινω πρεζακιας  ::

----------


## mbjp

γιατί ολη μέρα

----------


## sv1bjr

Μάταια ζήταγα αέρα

----------


## koum6984

πινωντας μια σουμαδα

----------


## tripkaos

σουμαδα λεμοναδα και τεζα η ελλαδα  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

..με πονοκέφαλο δεν...

----------


## sidis

στηνεις server οσο

----------


## BladeWS

κλειδωνεις το topic  ::

----------


## andreas

ουτε καν


ειδικα αφιερωμενο σε pouran & akis-man

----------


## pilgrim

the wireless fidelity

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάμε απ' την αρχή, remember 3 λέξεις μόνο !

Μια μέρα που...

----------


## jungle traveller

περιμενα να παρω

----------


## BladeWS

το DVD του

----------


## erasmospunk

μαύρου πειρατή μου

----------


## mojiro

ξεχασα στο σπιτι

----------


## sidis

το dvd recorder

----------


## koum6984

και το παιδι

----------


## erasmospunk

μου παίρνει πρέζα

----------


## DotKom

Και είναι λιώμα

----------


## acoul

σπάζοντας τα δεσμά

----------


## andreas

της μαυρης γατας

----------


## acoul

ελευθερώνοντας το πνεύμα

----------


## jungle traveller

του μικρου ροφου

----------


## DotKom

με ένα ξόρκι

----------


## erasmospunk

"φάτε μάτια ψάρια!"

----------


## Nefalim

τσιπουρα στα καρβουνα

----------


## sv1bjr

φλερτάρει τον ψήστη

----------


## tripkaos

η stella doradus

----------


## koum6984

ψηνει τα περιστερια

----------


## atzo

ενώ το πιάτο...

----------


## sv1bjr

λερώνεται με κουτσουλιές

----------


## sidis

ενω προσπαθει να

----------


## tse0123

κεντράρει τον απέναντι...

----------


## dimkasta

και να του

----------


## tristanos

βγάλει το μάτι

----------


## massas9

χωρις να πονεσει

----------


## mojiro

η εκπομπη σε

----------


## dsfak

800.000 μόλις Watt....

----------


## andreas

ανοιξε κρατηρα

----------


## BladeWS

στην περιοχη του

----------


## kinglyr

και όλοι εξεπλάγησαν !!!!  ::

----------


## DotKom

Άρχισαν να φωνάζουν

----------


## mojiro

τη μαμα τους

----------


## sv1bjr

μα τότε ξαφνικά

----------


## andreas

να ενας δεινοσαυρος  ::

----------


## koum6984

που παιζει Xbox360

----------


## erasmospunk

μόνο αντιγραμμένα παιχνίδια

----------


## acoul

ατενίζοντας την αιωνιότητα

----------


## alsafi

Είπε την ατάκα…

----------


## tristanos

life suks

----------


## andreas

και σηκωσε το....

----------


## koum6984

τηλεφωνο που χτυπουσε

----------


## sv1bjr

το κεφάλι του

----------


## acoul

ψάχνοντας για grid

----------


## sv1bjr

να σουρώσει μακαρόνια

----------


## andreas

νουμερο 3

----------


## koum6984

για παστιτσιο

----------


## tripkaos

για το τοξικο

----------


## mojiro

αλευρι του θανατου

----------


## quam

... από Ουκρανικό σιτάρι ...

----------


## koki

που μέσα στο

----------


## quam

...θολερό βλέμα σαν

----------


## andreas

περιτυλιγμα εκρυβε υπουλα

----------


## sv1bjr

μοβόρικα αιμοδιψή ζουζούνια

----------


## quam

που φωσφόριζαν περίεργα

----------


## BladeWS

με αναγκασαν να

----------


## tripkaos

πηδηξω 50 φραχτες

----------


## andreas

και 2 λιμνες

----------


## koki

ώσπου έπεσα μες

----------


## andreas

σε ενα κουβα

----------


## DotKom

που είχε μέσα...

----------


## jonromero

μία άλλη πραγματικότητα

----------


## erasmospunk

πλάκα κάνω! σκ@τά είχε

----------


## Nefalim

μετα σκουπιστηκα και

----------


## jungle traveller

κατηφορισα για το...

----------


## DotKom

καθαριστήριο που ήταν

----------


## acoul

πράσινο εξωτερικά αλλά

----------


## ChoOSeN

βρωμούσε κ όλας...

----------


## sv1bjr

σαν την άνοιξη

----------


## ChoOSeN

3 πουλάκια κάθονταν

----------


## Nefalim

και κανανε τσουρτσουρ

----------


## erasmospunk

εγώ όμως πεινούσα

----------


## acoul

ατενίζοντας το αβέβαιο μέλλον

----------


## ChoOSeN

και τα βιασα

----------


## ChoOSeN

κάνωντας spam

----------


## sv1bjr

τα άτιμα στρουμφάκια

----------


## ChoOSeN

πήγαν στη Συγγρού!

----------


## koki

ΣΤΟ Συγγρού πήγαν

----------


## ChoOSeN

Θα σας πιάσω!

----------


## mojiro

ειπε η τρελη

----------


## ChoOSeN

και τους πίπωσε

----------


## erasmospunk

και έκλεισε τον σερβερ!

----------


## ChoOSeN

και μετά πέθαναν

----------


## erasmospunk

με το δάκτυλο στο F5

----------


## erasmospunk

να γίνει καρχαρίας

----------


## ChoOSeN

και μετά ήρθαν οι Thundercats

----------


## sv1bjr

φορώντας τσίγκινα σωβρακάκια

----------


## nuke

και δερμάτινα λουράκια

----------


## andreas

φωναζωντας απεγνωσμενα


απο τα καλυτερα κομματια ειναι οι 2 τελευταιες σελιδες  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

τι κανετε μωρε?!αταματηστε το καρβουνο!οχι αλλο καρβουνο!!!

----------


## andreas

δακρυζοντας απο την καπνα

----------


## sidis

και τα γελια

----------


## tristanos

και τα κρεμμύδια

----------


## mojiro

που ειχε βγαλει

----------


## BladeWS

καταφερε και εβγαλε λινκ

----------


## koki

με τον mojiro

----------


## Evilakos

στα διακόσα χιλιόμετρα....  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

παρα κατι ψιλα

----------


## sidis

απλωνοντας utp καλωδιο

----------


## nuke

γύρω απο το κορμί του

----------


## sv1bjr

ενώ κρατούσε το....

----------


## ChoOSeN

πουλί του ανάποδα

----------


## erasmospunk

και τραγουδούσε τον

----------


## simow

...ύμνο των λαγών...
 ::

----------


## Nefalim

και τρεχατεεεεεεε τρεχατεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## simow

...αχ τα φασόλια...

----------


## mojiro

μου καηκαν, φωναξε

----------


## simow

..."Φάτα." γέλασε σατανικά...  ::

----------


## koki

"..μωρή άρρωστη", πρόσθεσε

----------


## Nefalim

εισαι η νο1 Π@ρνη

----------


## tristanos

παλιοκαριόλα μου φαγες

----------


## Nefalim

ολα τα δαχτυλιδια

----------


## tristanos

και την μεζονέτα

----------


## Nefalim

αφου ρουφηξες τα ...

----------


## tristanos

λεφτά του λογαριασμού

----------


## Nefalim

αλλα εγω ομως

----------


## tristanos

σε εγραψα στα

----------


## Nefalim

πως τα λενε?

----------


## zod

παχιά μου φρύδια

----------


## tristanos

παλιοκαριόλα παλιοκαριολα παλιοκαριολα

----------


## zod

ξεφώνησε δυνατά ο

----------


## DotKom

καραφλός εκδικητής και

----------


## sv1bjr

φασκέλωσε την omni

----------


## simow

...ψελίζοντας λόγια αγάπης...

----------


## erasmospunk

μην μπορώντας να

----------


## nuke

αντισταθεί στην ακαταμάχητη

----------


## DotKom

αλλά και ταυτόχρονα

----------


## simow

κακομούτσουνη φάτσα της

----------


## DotKom

έφυγε τρέχοντας προς

----------


## PlaktoN

το ποτάμι για

----------


## mbjp

να ψαρεψει σολωμους

----------


## PlaktoN

γιατί είχε πεινάσει

----------


## tristanos

απτο πολύ μπινελίκωμα

----------


## PlaktoN

και την ορθοστασία

----------


## simow

αλλά έπσθε υπόταση!...

----------


## tristanos

και έβριζε αυτην

----------


## PlaktoN

απτην πολύ μανία

----------


## andreas

μεχρι που σφικτηκε

----------


## tristanos

και κοκκινισε

----------


## PlaktoN

και τελικά την

----------


## tristanos

αφησε να φυγει

----------


## PlaktoN

κουνώντας το μαντήλι

----------


## tristanos

κουνιστα κουνιστα σαν

----------


## PlaktoN

ψιλόλαιμη ξανθιά στρουθοκαμήλα

----------


## tristanos

που έχει συγκαεί

----------


## PlaktoN

απτην πολύ πολύ

----------


## Nefalim

την πολυ τριβη ....

----------


## tristanos

του πισινού της

----------


## mbjp

πανω στο σκληρό

----------


## sidis

εχοντας καρφωσει το

----------


## aprin

παλούκι πάνω στο

----------


## sv1bjr

τριχωτό σγουρόμαλλο μαξιλαράκι

----------


## BladeWS

και παιζοντας CS...

----------


## zod

με κάτι καμμένους

----------


## Nefalim

οχι και καμμενους

----------


## PlaktoN

αλλά πολύ καμμένους

----------


## koum6984

τοσο καμενους που

----------


## sv1bjr

άχνιζε ο πισινός

----------


## zod

και έβγαζε φωτιές

----------


## PlaktoN

η σκεπή του

----------


## simow

καμμένου σπιτιού τους

----------


## mbjp

στο καταπρασινο λιβάδι

----------


## PlaktoN

με τους δεινόσαυρους

----------


## ChoOSeN

Bulbashar, διαλέγω εσένα

----------


## PlaktoN

φωνάζει ο αρχικαμμένος

----------


## mbjp

choosen αφεντη, διαταξτε

----------


## ChoOSeN

επίθεση με πιάτα αλουμινίου

----------


## mbjp

"command not found"

----------


## ChoOSeN

Pikatsu ηλεκτροσόκ!

----------


## erasmospunk

πατάτες τηγανιτές wifi

----------


## andreas

και μπριζολες γιαχνι

----------


## DotKom

και omni λαδορίγανη

----------


## zod

φώναξε ο σούπερκαμένος-man

----------


## ChoOSeN

απαίσια στρουφμάκια!

----------


## quam

και φαραο YuGi

----------


## tristanos

προφυλακτικό από Κίνα

----------


## ChoOSeN

::   ::   ::

----------


## python

φόναξε η γυναίκα!!!








 ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

τις παντοφλες μωρη

----------


## ChoOSeN

μή γ@μήσω τπτ...

----------


## Nefalim

σκ@τοκ@ριολα μη σου

----------


## ChoOSeN

σκίσω τη μούνα

----------


## Nefalim

ρα θα ελεγα  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

φώναξε η ξεσκισμένη

----------


## acoul

εγκράτεια στη τεστοστερόνη

----------


## acoul

το ποδήλατο βοηθάει

----------


## ChoOSeN

και του 'πεσε!

----------


## zod

και χτύπησε κάτω

----------


## acoul

δυο αυγά ομελέτα

----------


## acoul

το σώσαμε τελικά;

----------


## ChoOSeN

και τράβηξε μια..

----------


## acoul

μπριζόλα για τηγάνι

----------


## ChoOSeN

και την ξέσκισε!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

με πολύ αλάτι

----------


## ChoOSeN

και μετά έχεσε

----------


## acoul

δεν σώζεται τελικά

----------


## ChoOSeN

ξαναπάει μέσα και...

----------


## acoul

η ζωή κύκλους

----------


## sv1bjr

σιγά τα αίματα  ::

----------

Squirtle, Διαλέγω εσένα!!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ξεκλείδωσα και το παλιό Account!!  ::  YihAAaA!  ::

----------


## python

Λέει η καυλι@ρα γυναίκα........



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristanos

τωρα θα στα

----------


## python

γλύψω τα νυχάκια .....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

και μετα πιπα

----------


## python

Θα καπνίσω, με γεύση .....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

banana και καρύδας  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

έχετε ξεφύγει!  :: 
Ωπ (2 λέξεις).

έχετε ξεφύγει πολύ!  ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

λέει η λολίτα...

----------


## erasmospunk

φαγούρα κάτω στο μ...

----------


## dsfak

μ..ητρικό της ένστικτο...

----------


## python

οπου έχει τρίχες??? .................................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

η δεν έχει?????..........  ::   ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

λες να χει?

----------


## DotKom

έχει δεν έχει

----------


## dsfak

ιδού η απορία....

----------


## python

λέει, και αρχίζει ........  ::   ::

----------


## python

.... να ψάχνει κάτω.......... 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

και πιο κάτω....

----------


## pvas

και πέθαναν *όλοι!*  ::   ::   ::  



*THE END*

----------


## sv1bjr

μερικοί ανέπνεαν ακόμα

----------


## DotKom

το δηλητιριώδες αέριο

----------


## pvas

και *ξανα-*πέθαναν *όλοι!*  ::   ::   ::  



*THE END*

----------


## sv1bjr

από τα γέλια

----------


## python

Tα φασσόλια κάναν.........

----------


## Nefalim

το στομαχι σκατα

----------


## dsfak

και αρχίσανε τα κλανίδια...

----------


## python

....ήταν και τα φασολάκια..........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

και βρώμησε ο κώλ@@@ς...................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

που μύριζε βανίλια...

----------


## nuke

γιατί το προηγούμενο βράδυ

----------


## koum6984

ετρωγε παγωτο βανιλια

----------


## Evilakos

με σιρόπι σοκολάτας...

----------


## DotKom

καρύδια μέλι δαμάσκινα

----------


## koum6984

με μπλε δεινοσαυρους

----------


## Evilakos

και πρασινα αλογα...  ::

----------


## vector

τρεχαν στα λιβαδια

----------


## Mixos

και σκόνταψαν πάνω

----------


## Nefalim

γραφω ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος (ισχυρη π....)

----------


## python

στα ΤΕΙ πειραια!!! (και εγώ ψηφιακά συστήματα  ::  )

----------


## koum6984

αλλα δεν διαβαζω γιατι

----------


## nuke

έξω έχει κρύο 

(καλά ρε,μη βαράς μη σε banarw.. )  ::

----------


## Nefalim

τρεις λεξεις ειπαμε ρε

----------


## DotKom

και γράφει τέσσερις

----------


## tristanos

3 και να βγαζεις νοημα

----------


## dsfak

αλλιώς τον πούλο !!!

----------


## tristanos

παμε λοιπον απο την αρχή
αυτή την φορα να βγάζει έστω κάποιο νόημα με τα προηγούμενα
(ασ μην γραφουμε ότι μας έρθει στο μυαλό
ασ προσπαθήσουμε να γράψουμε μια ιστορία, με νόημα)


Ήταν μια φορά....

----------


## python

μια σεξουάλα με .......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zod

πολύ ενδιαφέρον χαρακτήρα

----------


## dsfak

και μεγάλα βυζιά...

----------


## mbjp

...Κατερίνα ή Ειρήνη...

----------


## zod

τη λέγανε νομίζω

----------


## python

... η ωραία Κατερίνα........ 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

έκανε καλά .....

----------


## tristanos

και πολύ περιποιημένα

----------


## sv1bjr

γλυφιτζούρια καραμελλάτα διαίτης

----------


## DotKom

Έκανε όμως και...

----------


## vector

πολυ καλες πιπες
(αυτες τις ξυλινες,τις ινδιανικες,μη νομιζετε τιποτα αλλο)

----------


## tristanos

και τις πουλαγε

----------


## vector

τριαντα δυο ευρω

----------


## Mixos

για να πάρει

----------


## sv1bjr

προφυλακτικά... μπαλλονάκια Feeder

----------


## xxx_69

και 2 πιάτα..

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

για το σερβίτσιο...

----------


## koki

έλα λάθος δεν είδα το παραπάνω

δώρο για το..

----------


## DotKom

γάμο της αδελφής

----------


## koki

στο Άμστερνταμ με

----------


## vector

μια αλλη αδερφη

----------


## Mixos

που την είχε

----------


## cheetah

αφησει στη βροχη

----------


## vector

και της ελιωσε

----------


## xxx_69

το κρανίο που...

----------


## alextrax

κείτονταν παράμερα ματωμένο......

----------


## WaRhAwK

Όμως αυτή δεν

----------


## erasmospunk

του έκανε τσιμπ...!

----------


## dimkasta

του έκανε τσάμπ...

----------


## erasmospunk

φτηνό βιβλίο κλειδί (in english)

----------


## dsfak

με πολλή χαρά...

----------


## koum6984

αλλα ηρθε ο

----------


## erasmospunk

pimp της, και

----------


## koum6984

την σκοτωσε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DotKom

και μετά αυτοκτόνησε

----------


## koum6984

γιατι χρωστουσε χρηματα

----------


## acoul

καθρέπτη καθρεφτάκι μου

----------


## python

...θα πάρω το ππτυχίο ...... (τελικα???? να πώ....)  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

χλωμό το βλέπω  ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

μετά τράβηξε μια

----------


## WaRhAwK

με το στιλέτο

----------


## Mixos

που της είχε

----------


## DotKom

καρφωθεί βαθιά στον

----------


## vector

καναπε του εξοχικου

----------


## Nefalim

τι αλλα νεα

----------


## kakis

Από τον πύργο

----------


## vector

ερχομαι και στη

----------


## kakis

...κορφή ομπρέλα, ετσι...

----------


## DotKom

δεν θα βραχεί

----------


## Nefalim

ο κωλος μου

----------


## acoul

άπταιστη γνώση γυαλικών

----------


## Nefalim

καιρος γαβ εγγυc

----------


## cheetah

και ο κακος ο μαγος ...

----------


## kakis

που έτρωγε cm9...

----------


## Nefalim

κακις εισαι καμμενος

----------


## petrosb

χεσε ψηλα και.....

----------


## xxx_69

μην αγναντεύεις, οπότε...

----------


## dimkasta

τα γκομενάκια που...

(Μπορεί να γραφτεί κανένα script που να βγάζει την ιστορία σαν κείμενο?)

----------


## Evilakos

γδυνονται στην απέναντη

----------


## python

πολυκατοικία, έχουν μεγάλα........  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

αυτιά αλλά τεράστιο

----------


## Evilakos

καναπε, και κοκκινα...

----------


## dsfak

π@π@ρια...με λίγες....

----------


## tse0123

τουλίπες, κόκκινες τουλίπες...  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Bond, James Bond...  ::   ::

----------


## Evilakos

μυστικος πρακτορας 007

----------


## alex-23

δεν πας να

----------


## vector

κοψεις κανα λινκ

----------


## kakis

> κακις εισαι καμμενος


Όποιος γράφει εδω μέσα είναι καμμένος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

καμμένοι όλου του κόσμου ενωθείτε

----------


## Nefalim

3 λεξεις ΕΙΠΑΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## WaRhAwK

Ξαφνικά μέσα στο ...

----------


## aprin

δάσος,επάνω στη

----------


## dsfak

μαλακία που τον ....

----------


## Nefalim

γραφω Σ.Α.Ε.1 ΠΟΥΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ

----------


## python

μαλακία που τον ....





έδερνε η τούρτα......  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

που ειχε κερασακι

----------


## BeeMan

ημαρτον ρε!Ημαρτον!!!(ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ speaking now)

----------


## koum6984

φωναξε καθως το

----------


## python

sexy μωρό προχώραγε....................  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

καθως ερχοταν ενας

----------


## vector

ροζ αφρικανικος ιπποποταμος

----------


## koum6984

φιλος της B.SPEARS

----------


## Papatrexas

που τα είχε

----------


## Nefalim

με τον γκουσγκουνη

----------


## Mixos

και έπιναν κρασί

----------


## koum6984

απο την αφρικη

----------


## tripkaos

πεταχτηκε ενας θαμνος

----------


## sv1bjr

με οργή φωνάζοντας

----------


## dimkasta

πάρτα ρε πάρτα...

----------


## koum6984

τα πηρε και

----------


## xxx_69

πηγε στο βουνο

----------


## koum6984

να πιει ρακομελα

----------


## python

.... και λίγο αψέντι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mixos

να φάνε και να πιούνε

----------


## sv1bjr

μα κάτι έλειπε...

----------


## tripkaos

η κοκκινη κλανια

----------


## koum6984

που μυριζε λεβαντα

----------


## tripkaos

και γυαλιζει πιατα

----------


## python

, και κάνει για... μασάζ  ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

3 λεξεις ειπαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## tripkaos

μην σας αυτοκτονισω

----------


## python

ops sorry!!!  ::   ::  

.....κάνει για κρεβάτι.....  ::

----------


## koum6984

και ξαφνικα περασε

----------


## dimkasta

ένας ρινόκερος και

----------


## dsfak

τα τσαλοπάτησε όλα...

----------


## koum6984

γιατι το βραδυ

----------


## tripkaos

βγαινει μια μπεκαλτσα

----------


## python

. που έχει κάλτσα ........

----------


## koum6984

ροζ με βουλες

----------


## tripkaos

πεταγωνας νευριασμενες κολοφωτιες

----------


## koum6984

και ηρθε η πυροσβεστικη

----------


## dsfak

και τα γ@μησε όλα...

----------


## messinianet

Αλλά μετά όμως...

----------


## koum6984

ηρθε η βροχη

----------


## tripkaos

και μια τσατσα

----------


## koum6984

και εγινε μουσκεμα

----------


## sv1bjr

από ηδονικά υγρά

----------


## Vigor

που ανέβλυζαν από

----------


## tripkaos

ηφαιστιο του μπουκαλιου

----------


## koum6984

που ηταν @μστελ

----------


## xxx_69

Με γεύση μπανάνα

----------


## koum6984

για να μεθυσει

----------


## dsfak

και να χύσει...

----------


## DotKom

στο ποτήρι κρασί

----------


## sv1bjr

και όχι μόνο...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

μιλαω και φτυνω

----------


## koum6984

την ριμα καταπινω

y0  ::

----------


## python

γιαυτό άκουσε καλά...



 ::   ::   ::  Υεαααα

----------


## tripkaos

μην παιζεις μαζιμου

----------


## dsfak

με τρώει το αυτί μου...

----------


## python

, γιαυτό άκουσε καλά..

----------


## tripkaos

και μην ζητας

----------


## koum6984

γιατι θα τις

----------


## tripkaos

φωναζεις τρελα με

----------


## koum6984

ροδα τσαντα + κοπανα

----------


## sv1bjr

Μη... νοιώθω ανατριχίλα

----------


## tripkaos

αναβληζει(πιστευω να γραφετε ετσι)
μια
σαπιλα

----------


## ZED

ειναι τρελοι αυτοι οι awmnites.... ::

----------


## tripkaos

ειπαμε 3 λεξεις

κανω ριμα και δεν ειμαι θυμα
σου την λεω δεν καθομαι να κλαιω
εισαι μαγκας μαλλον μoιαζεις για μλκ
ποτε μην μου την λες γιατι θα φας κλωτσιες
ειμαι hip hop και δεν κανω στοπ
σου γελαω ρε βλακα
ολα αυτα τα ειπα για πλακα
βουλωσετο λοιπον γιατι εισαι πολυ LOL  ::

----------


## python

γιαό άκου ξανά ....  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

η ριμα τρεχει

----------


## vector

και δε φτανει

----------


## tripkaos

καποιος θα πεθανει

----------


## vector

αποψε στις 3

----------


## Nefalim

απο την ουλιτιδα

----------


## sv1bjr

απαρηγόρητη η χήρα

----------


## koum6984

και τα ορφανα

----------


## Nefalim

ο ΘΕΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ

----------


## python

δεν ξεχά ποτέ ........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

και ετσι ξαναρχηζω

----------


## koum6984

να τα ριχνω

----------


## Nefalim

στα ουλα σας

----------


## tripkaos

χωρις κανενα δισταγμο

----------


## koum6984

και οχι μονο

----------


## tripkaos

βαζω φωτια παντου

----------


## python

,γιαυτό δεν θέλω ...  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

να τα χωνεις

----------


## koum6984

χαλαρωσε και ακου

----------


## tripkaos

το κ επιδραει

----------


## python

εξαπλώνεται πάνω σου...........  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

και σε τρελενει

----------


## koum6984

μα τερμα αυτα

----------


## sv1bjr

η χήρα μονομιάς

----------


## sv1bjr

βρακί αλλάζει καθαρό

----------


## mojiro

ο ταμ ταμ

----------


## tripkaos

ο mojiro τραγουδα

----------


## koum6984

και ο trip

----------


## tripkaos

mix-αρει με koum

----------


## koum6984

το beat δυνατο

----------


## tripkaos

εχει super ρυθμο

----------


## mojiro

και τρωει παγωτο

----------


## tripkaos

με γευση πατατα

----------


## koum6984

και λιγη chiculata

----------


## sv1bjr

Μα... η Χήρα περιμένει...

----------


## koum6984

στο αδειο σπιτι

----------


## vector

μεσα στο κοκκινο

----------


## koum6984

φοντο στο TORONTO

----------


## python

γιαυτό άκου αυτό..  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Ζητάω ηδονή, μπορώ...  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

να αποκτησω πουλι

----------


## tse0123

γιατί, δεν έχεις;!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

το πηρε ο

----------


## dsfak

ο superman για....

----------


## koum6984

φαρο στο νησι

----------


## tripkaos

γιατι ειχε μια

----------

ντόπια μου@@ρα καλονή .....  ::

----------


## koum6984

προθυμη για ολα

----------


## tripkaos

και για cocacola

----------

τα καταπίνει όλα . . .  ::

----------


## nuke

μα είναι χαζοβιόλα

----------


## koum6984

μαζι με την

----------

κολητή της καργ@@λα


 ::

----------


## koum6984

να πανε στο

----------


## Nefalim

και στον κωλο

----------


## koum6984

αλλα δεν ηθελε

----------


## tripkaos

μα την επεισα

----------


## sinonick

να κάνει και

----------


## koum6984

δεν μπορουσε μονη

----------


## DotKom

και εγλυφε λεμόνι

----------


## koum6984

απο την λαική

----------

και ας ήταν ακριβά  ::

----------


## DotKom

αρέσαν τα ξυνά

----------


## koum6984

μαζι και αλμυρα

----------


## silicon

πηρε την μπανανα...

----------


## koum6984

και πηγε στο

----------


## tripkaos

φαρμακειο στον τρελο

----------


## drone

που της έδωσε

----------


## koum6984

μελιτζανες και πιπεριες

----------


## tripkaos

πλακετες και γαλακτομπουρικο

----------


## koum6984

να φαει γιατι

----------


## tripkaos

ειναι εγκυος και

----------


## xxx_69

ανεβαίνει στις ταράτσες...

----------


## Nefalim

δε πατε καλα

----------


## tse0123

αυτό είναι γεγονός.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

μηπως εισαι τρελοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοος?

----------


## Evilakos

μηπως τα 'χεις χαμενα??

----------


## tripkaos

μηπως εισαι νεκρος

----------


## maxfuels

Spasikla ... σε εφαγε η ΑΝΝΑ  ::

----------


## tripkaos

μην το παιζεις

----------


## xxx_69

μην το παιδεύεις..

----------


## petrosb

παιξτο (οχι πονηρα)

----------


## tripkaos

ισως φας μπουνια

----------


## dsfak

μπορεί και κλανιά...

----------


## tripkaos

θα 'ναι δυνατη

----------


## commando

σαν κεραυνος τρομερος

----------


## tripkaos

μεσα στην βροχη

----------


## python

βρωμάει και χλωρίνη!

 ::

----------


## tripkaos

ερχετε ο φλορινιοτης

----------


## tse0123

..μεγάλη φίρμα. Πειράζει;  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

καλά δεν βαρεθήκατε;

----------


## tripkaos

εχει και αλλο

----------


## commando

απο μπετα παιζουμε..

----------


## papashark

Μιας που οι moderators έχουν αποφασίσει να κλειδώνουν ότι δεν έχει σχέση με το awmn, να ζητήσω να κλειδώσουν και αυτήν την ενότητα.

----------


## python

?????? Δεν τα κλειδώνουμε όλλα να πάμε... ¨σπίτια μας¨ ?? 

Να μας κλειδώσουν και τα βρακιά μας!!! 

Να κλειδώσουμε και το AWMN!!!! έτσι όπως πάει!!! 

Όλλα κλείδωμα παρακαλώ!!!! στην γενική συζήτηση.......... 



Η γενική συζήτηση για το AWMN?? γιατί υπάρχει είπαμε??? 


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

......στην πολιτική σκατάσταση.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

μας χαλασατε οεο

----------


## koum6984

και ηταν ωραιο

----------


## tripkaos

εμοιαζε με μπαλα

----------


## python

με βούλες λαχανί  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

ξανθια 2 μετρα

----------


## python

με πανέμορφο.. βυζί!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xxx_69

μα έχει παρέα

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Σούλα από καρέα

----------


## tripkaos

ζωη μου ωραια

----------


## tse0123

κρατάω μια κεραία

----------


## python

οπου στοχεύει σε .........






 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

μαντρι με κατσικες

----------


## koum6984

που ειχε και

----------


## ALTAiR

3 γίδια μέσα

----------


## c_dv

με laptops και....

----------


## dimkasta

ένα μεγάλο μπακάλικο

----------


## tripkaos

κιτς μπε κοτ

----------


## koum6984

και ενα αυγο

----------


## Evilakos

και δυο πεπονια

----------


## tripkaos

ενα κιλο μαριδες

----------


## DotKom

Και δύο καραβίδες

----------


## tripkaos

στο ταβανι καρφομενες

----------


## wiresounds

που πίνουν fredocino

----------


## NetTraptor

και βαρανε pucino..

----------


## Evilakos

και λένε ΑΧΧΧΧ....

----------


## tripkaos

σ'αγαπαω πελεκανε λακι

----------


## Nefalim

τι αλλα νεα?

----------


## tripkaos

1-η ζωη ειναι 


2-λιγο περιεργη νομιζω


3-εσυ τι λες?

----------


## alex-23

εχεις cm6 , cm9 ...

----------


## tripkaos

εχεις μπαλα?ρε

----------


## dsfak

τσου ρε λάκη...

----------


## tripkaos

με παγωτο χωνακι

----------


## koum6984

και δυνατο ηχειακι

----------


## tripkaos

βαραει το μπασακι

----------


## ALTAiR

> βαραει το μπασακι


κλείστε την TV

----------


## koum6984

+πιαστε το pc

----------


## tripkaos

χωστα ολα πανω

----------


## koum6984

και μετα κατω

----------


## Evilakos

καντα ανω κατω

----------


## koum6984

και μετα φυγε

----------


## tripkaos

πετα μακρυα μωρομου

----------


## ALTAiR

Μέχρι την Comdex!

----------


## tripkaos

+χωσε μια βουτια

----------


## koum6984

ετσι για μαγκιά

----------


## nsar

κατι που κρεμοταν....

----------


## tripkaos

απ'την αετοφωλια

----------


## nsar

που ηταν μαυρη

----------


## ysaridio

... για σεξουαλικες αμαρτιες ...

----------


## ALTAiR

Ο κούκος έβλεπε

----------


## tripkaos

την βιλα οργιων

----------


## nsar

που ουρλιαζε μηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!

----------


## Deepshadow

μηηηη μητσομ!!!!!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

μα κανένας δεν...

----------


## koum6984

εκανε τελικα τιποτα

----------


## xxx_69

επειδή αυτοί ήταν

----------


## tripkaos

αδερφες ψυχες.Αλλα

----------


## dimkasta

το γυαλίζανε το...

----------


## tripkaos

το τρυπανι που

----------


## Nya

έπαιζε και μουσική  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

σαν δεμονισμενο βιολι

----------


## koum6984

ριχνοντας λιγο βιτριολι

----------


## Nya

σε κούπα καφέ

----------


## koum6984

αφου ηπιαν αργιλε

----------


## tripkaos

και λιγο τουμπεκι

----------


## koum6984

και παντοτε ψιλοκομμενο

----------


## tripkaos

ψευτικοι mc's καντε

----------


## koum6984

περα ερχομαι για

----------


## tripkaos

να κανω ριμες

----------


## koum6984

+λεν' οι φημες

----------


## tripkaos

οχι αλλο φτανει

----------


## koum6984

μου πηρε τοκεφαλι

----------


## tripkaos

μεσα στην τρελοζαλη

----------


## koum6984

βαραω ενα πεντοζαλι

----------


## tripkaos

πινω λιγακι ακομα

----------


## koum6984

για να ξεχασω

----------


## tripkaos

μπορει να πεσω

----------


## koum6984

αλλα θα αντεξω

----------


## tripkaos

θα βαρεσω οχταρακια

----------


## koum6984

μαζι και 2 πιπινακια

----------


## tripkaos

ειπαμε 3 λεξεις

αλλα που να 

αντεξεις.3 λεξεις

----------


## koum6984

αντεχω οχι σαν

----------


## tripkaos

καποιους που τα

----------


## koum6984

φτυνουν δινουν οτι

----------


## tripkaos

δινουν μετα πινουν

----------


## koum6984

και συνεχιζουν δυνατα

----------


## nsar

να κλανουν βροντερα...

----------


## tripkaos

λεφτα θα πιασει

----------


## koum6984

δεν θα φτασει

----------


## Nya

και απο χαρά θα σκάσει

----------


## koum6984

αμα δεν σκασει

----------


## Nya

ισώς να πετάξει

----------


## tripkaos

ειναι ολα ιδια

----------


## Nya

τίποτα πια δεν

----------


## koum6984

αλλαζει πια εδω

----------


## Nya

γιάυτο καντε κατι

----------


## koum6984

βγαλτε κανα λινκ

----------


## Nya

να δούμε προκοπή

----------


## tripkaos

αγαπη και μαχες

----------


## koum6984

χορτασαμε πια γιατι

----------


## ALTAiR

Φάγαμε 20 πίτσες

----------


## sv1bjr

τόοοσες...! συμπάθα με

----------


## ALTAiR

Μετά ήπιαμε Σόδες

----------


## koum6984

και μετα γκαζοζες

----------


## Nya

και θέλαμε να φύγουμε

----------


## tripkaos

να παμε που?

----------


## koum6984

ταξιδι μακρια απο

----------


## tripkaos

εδω!καπου που

----------


## koum6984

να ειμαστε μονοι

----------


## tripkaos

εγω και συ

----------


## koum6984

μονοι στη γη

----------


## tripkaos

με μια κατσικα









(τι ερωτικο αχ αχ αχ  ::  )

----------


## koum6984

και μια γιδα  ::

----------


## nsar

και ενα γαϊδαρο

----------


## ALTAiR

και μια παραλία

----------


## koum6984

που ειναι ολοι???

----------


## ALTAiR

Είπαμε στην Comdex...

----------


## Nya

μπα είναι αργά...

----------


## koum6984

πηγανε για μπυρες

----------


## Nya

και για μάσα

----------


## koum6984

αλλα ο ενας

----------


## ALTAiR

έφαγε μία μπανάνα

----------


## koum6984

με χρωμα μπλε

----------


## Deepshadow

την εκανε πουρε...

----------


## dsfak

και την έβαλε...

----------


## ALTAiR

πάνω στον ιστό

----------


## koum6984

μαζι με μερεντα

----------


## Deepshadow

πανω στο ψωμι...

----------


## python

καθόμουνα και έκλανα 



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

και μύρισε ο τόπος

----------


## ALTAiR

άρα είσαι κλανιάρης...  ::

----------


## Nya

ή αλλιως είσαι

----------


## python

σκατιάρης με πράσινα 




 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nsar

εξωγκοματα στον κολο

----------


## kakis

Νομίζω γύρω στις 100 σελ. επιβάλλεται να κλειδωθεί...  ::

----------


## Nya

φτάσαμε 90 σελίδες

----------


## ALTAiR

Σχεδόν 91

----------


## Nya

γύρνα τη σελίδα

----------


## dsfak

πιάσε μια σφυρίδα...

----------


## papashark

kαι μια πυξίδα

----------


## papako

γιατι μπορει να

----------


## Nya

τελειώσει το μελάνι

----------


## papashark

και να πάρει το τρυπάνι

----------


## Nya

να χαλάσει το γραφείο

----------


## papashark

και να βάλει ένα ιστό

----------


## ALTAiR

σαν του Β52

----------


## python

που κρατάει σε 







 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

απόσταση τα κουνούπια!

----------


## python

Όμως υπαρχουν κατσαρίδες 





 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

που γυμνόστηθες χορεύουν

----------


## python

και είναι σεξουλιάρικες 



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristanos

φορώντας μικροσκοπικά μαγιώ

----------


## python

και σέξυ στρινγκάκια


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Evilakos

και χιμα κολαρακια

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

ξαφνικά μία λέει...

----------


## koum6984

θελω ενα ποτο

----------


## xxx_69

τι ποτό ήθελε;

----------


## dsfak

μπόλικο και ζουμερό...

----------


## maxfuels

Με γεύση AROXOL  ::

----------


## papako

σε φραπε του Β52

----------


## koum6984

με γευση πορτοκαλι

----------


## tripkaos

αλλη φαση και

----------


## ALTAiR

η μικρή Τερέζα

----------


## tripkaos

πατησε στην πρεζα

----------


## koum6984

και την ακουσε

----------


## tripkaos

ψηλα στον θεο

----------


## sv1bjr

ψείρα με μαγιώ

----------


## Nya

και γόβα στιλέτο

----------


## ALTAiR

τα φύλλα θρόιζαν

----------


## tripkaos

ο ουρανος σκοτεινιασε

----------


## Deepshadow

η ψειρα δειψασε

----------


## tripkaos

ο κοσμος εφριξε

----------


## koum6984

η πορτα χτυπησε

----------


## tripkaos

ποιος χτυπαει?ε?

----------


## python

o Γαλατάςςς , λέει .........


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

α τον τσατσο!

----------


## ALTAiR

Πιάσε ένα Co Co Co Co COCoMilk

----------


## sv1bjr

εκείνος όμως έπιασε....

----------


## Nya

την μπύρα απο δίπλα

----------


## gRooV

τρώγοντας έναν μεζέ...

----------


## sv1bjr

της ψείρας μπροστινό

----------


## ALTAiR

του γαϊδάρου πισινό,

----------


## koum6984

που εκλανε συνεχως

----------


## Nefalim

δηλαδη τι αλλα?

----------


## python

να έχεζε δηλαδή ??




 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

παμε παλι απτην αρχη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :: 

ητανε 2 βλαχοι

----------


## python

που ήταν φευγάτοι 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papako

Γιατί τρώγανε σαλάχι

----------


## tripkaos

πεταχτηκε ο λακης

----------


## papako

tρόμαξαν οι βλάχοι

----------


## python

και εφυγαν σκατά 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

και τρέχαν στα μπατζάκια...

----------


## tripkaos

καφε σκατουλια ρε

----------


## Deepshadow

και αφησανε σημαδια...

----------


## tripkaos

μα τα πηραν στο κρανιο

----------


## petrosb

και επεσαν και......

----------


## tripkaos

κουλοτουμπες κανανε στο

----------


## Nya

γυάλινο πάτωμα που...

----------


## dsfak

έλαμπε απο βρώμα...

----------


## tse0123

Ας καθαρίσει κάποιος...

----------


## Nya

το πάτωμα είναι

----------


## TheLaz

το βουλωμένο πώμα

----------


## Nya

πάλι το άφησες κατω..

----------


## mojiro

απο το χαλακι

----------


## python

ενα πράσινο σκατουλάκι


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

που μπλέδιζε λιγάκι...

----------


## koum6984

γιατι εφαγε σουβλακι

----------


## Nya

με μπόλικο τζατζικάκι

----------


## koum6984

για το κοριτσακι  ::

----------


## Nya

με τα γαλάζια μαλλιά

----------


## dsfak

και τα μεγάλα βυζιά...

----------


## python

με ωραίες ρόγες


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

ακρίβινε η τιμή στη λαϊκή

----------


## tripkaos

και η nya εγινε τρελοκοριτσο  ::

----------


## Nya

πάντα ημουν τρελοκόριτσο!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

τρελοκοριτσο προσεξε καλα

----------


## Nya

για να μην βρώ μπελά ε??

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## tripkaos

τα λογια ειναι περιτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nya

εδω ο κόσμος χάνετε....

----------


## tripkaos

nya nya nya μια λεξη η καμια...

----------


## Nya

ε ρε τι κανει η φρουτοπία...

----------


## papako

με τον μανολη τον μαναβη

----------


## Nya

τον πίκο απίκο

----------


## python

και τον κοντο-ρεβυθούλη!!!!!!!


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

την κοκκινοσκουφίτσα

----------


## python

, τον καλό λύκο


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Deepshadow

το μικρο πονυ

----------


## papako

Πολύ μεγάλοι είμαστε

----------


## koum6984

για αυτα νομιζω

----------


## dimkasta

μπαααααα... παλιμπαιδισμό έχουμε...

----------


## Nya

καθόλου ασυνήθιστο εδώ....

----------


## papako

που ολοι ειναι

----------


## Nya

2 λαλούν και 3χορεύουν

----------


## koum6984

και αλλοι σκαναρουν

----------


## tripkaos

τα ποδια ρεφαρουν

----------


## dimkasta

πίνοντας ταυτόχρονα ένα

----------


## tripkaos

γιοκο τσοκο λοκο

----------


## koum6984

με λιγο στοκο  ::

----------


## tripkaos

και τριπλο αμονιαζολ

----------


## koum6984

που καθαριζει τζαμια

----------


## papako

και καπνισμένες καμινάδες

----------


## dsfak

δίπλα σε ρουτέρια....

----------


## commando

που μπαζουν νερα

----------


## tripkaos

νερορουτιερα μπλαχερα αερα

----------


## Nya

κοίτα να δείς τι έγινε...

----------


## tripkaos

ο κοσμος εφυγε

----------


## python

και άφησε σκατά


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

αμαν πια με τα σκατα ξεκοληστε ρε!!!

ο κοσμος εφυγε

----------


## mojiro

και πηγε στο

----------


## python

σπίτι με σκατά 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

στα μουτρα σου!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

Αλλη μια μέρα πέρασε....

----------


## sv1bjr

χωρίς φιλάκια χάδια...

----------


## python

αλλα με αρκετό σέξ


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Deepshadow

πολυ πολυ sex!

----------


## papako

στα 15 GHz

----------


## petrosb

και ακομα παραπανω....

----------


## tripkaos

με προφυλακτικο παντα

----------


## papako

durex ή stop ?

----------


## tripkaos

δεν εχει σημασια

----------


## dsfak

αφού έχει μπαταρία....

----------


## c_access

τελειωσε η μπαταρια

----------


## koum6984

και βαλαμε γεννητρια

----------


## commando

που εμπασε νερα

----------


## koum6984

και χρειαστηκε τρυπανι

----------


## Mixos

για να ξεβουλώσει

----------


## tripkaos

αλλα την εκανε

----------


## Nya

..και πλημμυρισε ο τόπος...

----------


## koum6984

γιατι ηρθε χειμωνας  ::

----------


## dsfak

παγώνει ο κώλος...

----------


## papako

με τρυπιο παντελονι

----------


## tripkaos

η ζωη ξανανιωνει

----------


## papako

φαε ενα πεπονι

----------


## tripkaos

του μπαρμπα νιονιο

----------


## Nya

που τον έφαγε ο γάλος

----------


## tripkaos

ο πιο μεγαλος

----------


## Nya

και μετά ηπιέ 1σόδα

----------


## tripkaos

και ειπε τερμα φτανει ως εδω

----------


## Nya

την επόμενη φορά θα....

----------


## papako

φτασουμε τις 200

----------


## Nya

μήπως καλύτερα στις 100 ..

----------


## Dare Devil

Φάε άλλες τόσσες...

----------


## papako

Πίτσες με αντσούγιες

----------


## kakis

Είναι πια γελοίο...  ::

----------


## papako

Συμφωνώ και εγώ

----------


## Nya

μόνο γελοίο???? ειναι και...

----------


## mojiro

ετοιμο για εκτοξευση ...0 ...1 ...9

----------


## Nya

και δεν μετράς καλά....

----------


## tripkaos

που να μετρουσε

----------


## Nya

αλφαβήτα εσυ ξέρεις?

----------


## tripkaos

μονο θβ εμαθα

----------


## Nya

ποιος είσαι ο Βέγγος?

----------


## vegos

> ποιος είσαι ο Βέγγος?


εγω ειμαι ο βεγγος!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

εισπρακτορ θβ αναφερω...

----------


## Nya

ξέρεις απο βέσπα.. λολ

----------


## vegos

ξερω από scooter

----------


## Nya

Ξεκίνα την ιστόρια..

----------


## tripkaos

αρχιζει η ταινια

----------


## vegos

παω στο μύτινγκ

----------


## Nya

επικρατεί ησυχία φέρτε...

----------


## tripkaos

τραβαω μια ρουφιξια

----------


## Nya

πάλι ουίσκι πίνεις?

----------


## tripkaos

πινεις πινεις πινεις και ποτε δεν δινεις

----------


## Nya

θα σε κουβαλάνε πάλι

----------


## tripkaos

οι κοουβαλητες μου χωνουνε κλωτσιες

----------


## Nya

παλι καλά να λές

----------


## tripkaos

πονανε μερικες αλλα

----------


## Nya

σώθηκες για τα καλά

----------


## tripkaos

nya θες καμια

----------


## Nya

μπά δεν νομίζω

----------


## tripkaos

θες καμια μεγαλη αμαρτια θα ελεγα αλλα δεν χωρουσε  ::

----------


## Nya

φτου σου αμαρτωλέ


υγ. 3 λέξεις ρε

----------


## tripkaos

ok ok ok

----------


## Nya

ηταν που λές..

----------


## koum6984

trip κατσε καλα

----------


## Nya

βρήκες τώρα... (λολ)

----------


## tripkaos

μια κοπελαρα nya

----------


## koum6984

trip ειπα φρονιμα

----------


## Nya

αλλο nick δεν ξέρεις?

----------


## tripkaos

ηταν μια κοπελιτσα

----------


## koum6984

nya φρονιμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

koum6984 και συ φρόνιμα  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

φρονιμα γιατι θα

(3 λεξεις)

----------


## Nya

αντε φρονιμέψτε λίγο

----------


## tripkaos

κατσε φρονιμα ιστορια χωρις νοημα
ολλα μοιαζουνε ομονυμα
στην ομονια το βραδυ τα πρεζακια
μοιραζουνε στον κοσμο τα χαπακια
ρε μπας ρε μηπως ρε ειστε ολοι πρεζακια???ακια ::

----------


## Nya

οτι να'ναι tripkaos 
(να δώ τι άλλο θα πεί σήμερα lol )

----------


## koum6984

trip εισαι καμενος y0

----------


## Nya

λές και δεν το ξέρει

----------


## koum6984

```
Ιστορία με 3 λέξεις...
```

----------


## Nya

ποιος μιλάει.. εσυ??  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

ναι εγω γιατι  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

και εσύ ξεφεύγεις

----------


## koum6984

θελω να φυγω

----------


## tripkaos

μαζεψετα ετοιμασου λοιπον

----------


## koum6984

και που να

----------


## Nya

να πας μακρυά  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

hotel 230 πατας

----------


## Nya

εγω πάω liveradio  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

εφυγααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## koum6984

εγω δε παω

----------


## petrosb

εγω θα παω......

----------


## tripkaos

ελατε και φυγετε

----------


## koum6984

εγω λεω οχι

----------


## papako

ειπαμε μεχρι 100

----------


## commando

προφυλακτικα για φηντερ  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

εχει και αλλο

----------


## Nya

πάμε πάλι απ'την αρχή

----------


## mojiro

να τραβαμε το

----------


## koum6984

κουπι στην βαρκα

----------


## tripkaos

δωσε αλλη μια

----------


## diabibas

σπρωξιά στον άλλον

----------


## Nya

να πέσει κάτω....

----------


## diabibas

γιατί ήταν κωλόπαιδο

----------


## Nya

αλλα και αυτός δεν...

----------


## tripkaos

παει παρακατω λιγο

----------


## koum6984

γιατι ποναει ο

----------


## papako

παππούς στο κρεβάτι

----------


## koum6984

χρονια ξαπλωμενος με

----------


## tripkaos

νεφριτιδα στα αυτια

----------


## Deepshadow

και ασπρα μαλια

----------


## koum6984

και μπλε νυχι

----------


## daha

βαμμένο με λαδομπογιά

----------


## koum6984

που εφερε ηνοσοκομα

----------


## daha

Κλέφτηηηηη  ::  
Τεσπα συνεχίζω.....


Με τα πλούσια

----------


## koum6984

τα χυμωδη στηθια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## daha

και το τουρλωτό  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

της ταπερ με

----------


## daha

τα αχνιστά γιουβαρλάκια

----------


## koum6984

και προβια φετα

----------


## daha

και αφού έφαγε

----------


## koum6984

πηγε για υπνο

----------


## daha

δεν μπορούσε όμως

----------


## koum6984

να κοιμηθει γιατι

----------


## python

κοιμότανε στον ύπνο 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

που ηταν ξυπνιος

----------


## daha

Μα ξάφνου εσηκώθηκε

----------


## koum6984

να παει για

----------


## mojiro

χορτα, βραδιατικα στο

----------


## koum6984

casino λουτρακιου μαζι

----------


## daha

με ενα καγκουρό

----------


## koum6984

και εναν cowboy

----------


## dsfak

γκέι μέχρι κοκκάλου...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

αλλα στρεΐτ lesbian

----------


## python

με πατατάκια σοκολάτας


 ::

----------


## jungle traveller

πηγαινοντας στην τουαλετα...

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

... χέστηκε επάνω του ...  ::

----------


## koum6984

απο την χαρα

----------


## daha

που έβγαλε μια

----------


## koum6984

κραυγη αγωνιας απο

----------


## daha

τη σπηλιά όπου

----------


## koum6984

ηταν μαζι με

----------


## daha

τον κινγκ-κονγκ

(αυτό πιάνεται για 3?  ::  )

----------


## koum6984

και τον ταρζαν

----------


## daha

αλλα σύντομα βαρέθηκε

----------


## koum6984

και πηγε στο

----------


## daha

χωριό του πεθερού

----------


## koum6984

χωραφι με ντοματες

----------


## daha

ευχαριστώ δεν καπνίζω

----------


## koum6984

γιατι το εκοψες???

----------


## daha

μου δημιουργούσε κήλη

----------


## koum6984

πολυ βαρυ τσιγαρο???

----------


## daha

πέντε στρέμματα καπνού

----------


## koum6984

που τους εβαλα

----------


## daha

μια μεγάλη φωτιά!



ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## koum6984

καηκε το πελεκουδι

----------


## daha

ήρθαν και χορεύτριες

----------


## sv1bjr

αρκούδες με γύφτο

----------


## koum6984

που εφερε οευαγγελατος

----------


## daha

μεσω του bluetooth  ::

----------


## koum6984

ηρθε και οοδοντιατρος

----------


## daha

αλλα τον ευνούχισαν

----------


## koum6984

και πηρε οπλο

----------


## daha

με άσφαιρους κάλυκες

----------


## koum6984

για να σκοτωθει

----------


## sv1bjr

μπροστά στο κομμωτήριο

----------


## dimkasta

της Κούλας με...

----------


## daha

τα πορτοκαλί σοσόνια

----------


## koum6984

και τα μπλε

----------


## daha

σκουλαρικια στα φρύδια

----------


## koum6984

που εκανε χτες

----------


## daha

και πέρασε χαλκάδες

----------


## koum6984

απο τα στηθια

----------


## daha

μέχρι τις πλάτες

(κάνει και ρίμα  ::  )

----------


## tripkaos

γεματη αυταπατες φατες

----------


## erasmospunk

τα έχετε κάψει

----------


## tripkaos

εισαι ενταξει?παρε

----------


## Nya

να πιεις μια ρακί

----------


## ChoOSeN

και τελείωσε .

----------


## jungle traveller

η εκπομπη του

----------


## daha

μετά απο χρόνια

----------


## koum6984

εφυγε φανταρος στην

----------


## liousis

Καπερναούμ,και έκατσε

----------


## koum6984

γιατι βρηκε γυναικα

----------


## ALTAiR

Μια Καπερναουμιώτισσα μοντέλο,

----------


## koum6984

που εφτιαχνε μουσακα

----------


## daha

και ντολμαδάκια γιαλαντζί

----------


## koum6984

με κιμα φρεσκο

----------


## daha

απο φρέσκια καμήλα

----------


## koum6984

που ειχε παιδια

----------


## daha

μεγάλα σαν καρπούζια

----------


## koum6984

μα εγιναν κιμας

----------


## sv1bjr

ανέκραξε ο φαντομάς

----------


## koum6984

που ειχε φωνητικα

----------


## daha

απο την μαρινέλλα

----------


## koum6984

και τον καρβελα

----------


## daha

καλά βαρέσανε μπιέλα

----------


## koum6984

με μια μανιβελα

----------


## pantdimi

βλεποντας κολλημενα Χαρδαβελα.....

----------


## dsfak

ρουφώντας σαν βδέλα...

----------


## ALTAiR

Με κόκκινη κορδέλα

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

με άφθονη τρέλλα

----------


## Deepshadow

εσκασε η σαμπρελα

----------


## nOiz

έφαγα nutella

----------


## koum6984

προσεχε το στομαχι

----------


## dsfak

όπως το σαλάχι...

----------


## tripkaos

που πεταει στα ανοιχτα

----------


## ALTAiR

Στα γαλάζια νερά,

----------


## python

με τα κόκκινα 


 ::

----------


## daha

ξανθά μαλλιά της

----------


## python

και με πράσινες 

 ::

----------


## eufonia

...φακίδες στα νύχια...

----------


## Nya

κ τα πορτοκάλι στολίδια...

----------


## sv1bjr

όμως ήταν άπλυτη....

----------


## papako

γιατι δεν ειχε

----------


## ALTAiR

σαμπουάν και αφρόλουτρο

----------


## python

και έβγαζε σουλικαντέρες


 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

από τη μύτη

----------


## python

και τα αυτιά


 ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

και βρωμούσε σαν

----------


## Nya

χαλασμένη ντομάτα...

----------


## sv1bjr

άσε τα πόδια....

----------


## koum6984

ειχαν πια σαπισει

----------


## ALTAiR

από την απλυσιά

----------


## sokratisg

... και την μπίχλα ...

----------


## sv1bjr

...πιπίνι με μπίχλα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

... και βρύα και λοιχείνες ...

----------


## koum6984

κρεπα με σοκολατα

----------


## tripkaos

καιμακι με βυσινο

----------


## Nya

με συρόπι φράουλας

----------


## Nefalim

τι αλλα δηλαδη?

----------


## dsfak

σκατά με φράουλες...

----------


## Deepshadow

οχι παλι φραουλες...

----------


## koum6984

το στομαχι μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## messinianet

που είχε έλκος

----------


## acoul

από σοκολάτα ΙΟΝ

----------


## koum6984

θα κανω εγχειρηση

----------


## tripkaos

στομαχι να σου

----------


## Nya

βράσω για κουνουπίδι..

----------


## koum6984

προτιμω το μπροκολο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

ειναι χαρμα σου

----------


## alex-23

λεω ρε παπαρα..

----------


## tripkaos

μα δεν χρειαζετε

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

να γκρινιάζεις για

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

το μακρύ μούσι

----------


## kontak

που θέλει ξύρισμα

----------


## koum6984

καλυτερα βαφτο μπλε

----------


## Nefalim

με ουλτρεξ ξυριστικες?

----------


## koum6984

οχι προτιμω timotei

----------


## tripkaos

οχι αλλα δακρυα

----------


## koum6984

για τον καραφλο

----------


## dsfak

που έκοβε ραδίκια...

----------


## koum6984

με τοση χαρη

----------


## tripkaos

μου φιλουσε το

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

αξύριστο μούσι, που

----------


## dsfak

κρεμόταν ώς τα @@ μου...

----------


## RF

Και επειδή το 

φόρουμ είναι τεχνικό

και όχι παιδική

χαρά ένα ωραίο 

Λουκετάκι παιδιά

edit
Unlocked και συζητείται από τους συντονιστές.

----------


## TheLaz

Για πάμε γερά...Παρασκευή είναι....




> κρεμόταν ώς τα @@ μου...


που είχανε παγώσει

----------


## jamesbond

> Και επειδή το 
> 
> φόρουμ είναι τεχνικό
> 
> και όχι παιδική
> 
> χαρά ένα ωραίο 
> 
> Λουκετάκι παιδιά
> ...


ΔΕ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ !!! ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΗΡΘΕ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ MODERATION!!!! ΓΙΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ!!!!!!

----------


## kakis

> Και επειδή το 
> 
> φόρουμ είναι τεχνικό
> 
> και όχι παιδική
> 
> χαρά ένα ωραίο 
> 
> Λουκετάκι παιδιά
> ...


Άντε ρε παιδιά! καιρός ήταν  ::

----------


## koum6984

τι σας πειραξε ???

----------


## Cha0s

Τα κάνανε σαν τα μούτρα τους με τα άκυρα Locks τελευταία και προσπαθούν να συμμαζέψουν τα χάλια τους...

----------


## koum6984

Λεει ο μοδερατορ μας στον papashark στην ψηφοφορια που εκανε για το εαν θελετε να κλειδωθει η ιστορια με 3 λεξεις


```
Γενικά
Οι συζητήσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα, αφορούν γενικά θέματα ασυρμάτων δικτύων, λογισμικού και υλικού που σχετίζεται με αυτά, τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται εντός του Δικτύου του AWMN, και την οργάνωση της καλής λειτουργίας του Δικτύου. Ταυτόχρονα, οι σελίδες του φόρουμ αυτού, φιλοξενούν άλλα Ασύρματα Eλληνικά Δίκτυα σε αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες, που αφορούν ανάλογα με τα παραπάνω θέματα, καθώς επίσης και επιμέρους φόρουμ που εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες του Συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ. Τέλος, σε μικρότερη έκταση, καλύπτονται γενικότερα σχετικά θέματα, όπως νέα από τον κόσμο της Πληροφορικής και των Τηλεπικοινωνιών, κοκ.
```

1 στα 2 topics στην γενικη συζητηση δεν εχει καμια σχεση με πληροφορικη ή τηλεπικοινωνιες.
ΕΛΕΟΣ
Εαν θελετε να της κανετε μοδερατιον αλλα οχι κλειδωμα.

----------


## yorgos

> Για πάμε γερά...Παρασκευή είναι....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> ...


από την @@αμια..

----------


## koum6984

και συνεχιζουμε σταθερα

----------


## yorgos

με κέικ πορτοκάλι

----------


## koum6984

και γρανιτα σοκολατα  ::

----------


## Nya

με μπολικό μπισκότο  ::

----------


## koum6984

και λιγη καρυδα

----------


## yorgos

και ζεστό ρακόμελο  ::

----------


## Nya

και τρούφα

----------


## koum6984

και μετα σουβλακια

----------


## Nya

πως τα συνδιάσες?

----------


## yorgos

με κοριτσι όμορφο

----------


## Nya

αλλα χάλια καιρό

----------


## yorgos

καιρός για δύο  ::

----------


## mojiro

και οχι τριο  ::

----------


## TheLaz

παγώσαν απ το κρύο

----------


## Nya

και φόρεσαν κασκόλ

----------


## aprin

που δεν είχε κρόσσια

----------


## gadgetakias

και το σκουφάκι

----------


## papashark

σε σχήμα καρχαρία

----------


## TheLaz

έμοιαζε με τρουφάκι

----------


## koum6984

απο σοκολα μπανανες

----------


## TheLaz

μου θύμιζε νταρντάνες

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

και μαύρες μελιτζάνες

----------


## ashi

Που έμοιαζαν με μπάμιες

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

αλλά ήταν μελιτζάνες  ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

μαύρες σαν κατσαβίδι  ::

----------


## Nya

τριγυρνάει μια αράχνη...

----------


## TheLaz

πάνω στο κατσαβίδι

----------


## papashark

Μαζί με το τρυπάνι

----------


## papashark

που έσπασε το δράπανο

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

πρόσεχε μην τσιμπήσει

----------


## TheLaz

η αράχνη το δαμάσκηνο

----------


## papashark

και σπάσει κανα δόντι

----------


## papashark

όπως το δράπανο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

θα σου πάρω καινούργιο  ::

----------


## Nefalim

κι αν οχι?

----------


## papashark

και το άλλο δώρο ήταν

----------


## TheLaz

Αλλά δεν ήταν δραπανοκατσάβιδο

----------


## tripkaos

ηταν δραπανομυρμιγκοφαγος και

----------


## kinglyr

Έσκασε μύτη βράδυ




(δεν άντεξα και έγραψα αν είναι να μετράνε τα post όμως να το πείτε γιατι δεν θέλω να είμαι ανακόλουθος, αν το κάνετε να μην μετράνε να το πείτε πάλι γιατι θέλω να ξαναγράψω  ::  )

----------


## Nya

και ανακάληψε οτι.....

----------


## gRooV

τελικά ήταν gay...

----------


## lagman

o admin στο

----------


## TheLaz

drapanokatasvido τελεία gay τελεία com

----------


## tripkaos

η μηπως ηταν

----------


## TheLaz

μια μαύρη μελιτζάνα ? ΟΕΟ ?

----------


## koum6984

με μπλε μπανανες

----------


## Nya

και ροζ ακτινίδια

----------


## tripkaos

τελικα μαλλον εφαγε

----------


## Nya

μία πορτοκαλί πατάτα

----------


## Nefalim

ενα μεγαλο Pocco

----------


## tripkaos

με χαμογελο αφου

----------


## yorgos

ψυγείο ήταν άδειο  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

ήθελε ΚΑΙ απόψυξη

----------


## yorgos

με καμηνετο "ngia"  ::   ::

----------


## Nya

μακρυά ο πάγος....

----------


## mbjp

...είπε το flame...

----------


## sokratisg

έξυσε την μύτη του...

----------


## papashark

καθάρισε το αυτί του

----------


## erasmospunk

και έριξε μολότοφ

----------


## papashark

αλλά ήταν τζούφια

----------


## python

η Γενική συζήτηση..........


 ::

----------


## koum6984

εσκασε σαν καρπουζι

----------


## TheLaz

δίπλα στα ακτινίδια

----------


## Nya

ο πόλεμος των φρούτων..

----------


## igna

Που δεν τελειώνει

----------


## smarag

... μια τρύπα στο νερό ...

----------


## dsfak

έκανε και πάλι...

----------


## smarag

έχουμε λαλήσει όλοι  ::

----------


## tripkaos

γιαυτο και με

----------


## python

::   ::  

έκανα κολιό!!!!!  ::

----------


## koum6984

λαθος εποχη

----------


## CyberSoul

καλοκαιρι ηταν τοτε

----------


## smarag

πέταξα την πέτρα

----------


## babisbabis

και εκεινη πηγε

----------


## sv1bjr

προς......νερού της

----------


## tripkaos

αφου πρωτα ειχε

----------


## babisbabis

προσκρουσει πανω σε

----------


## smarag

βουνό απο λάσπη

----------


## koum6984

και μια γαρδενια

----------


## CyberSoul

ηταν η καρδια μου

----------


## babisbabis

και αφου γκελαρε...

----------


## Nefalim

στο κεφαλι του

----------


## dsfak

άνοιξε σαν.....

----------


## tripkaos

ενα ακτινιδιοκαρπουζο μεγαλο

----------


## koum6984

σιγα τα αυγα

----------


## Deepshadow

και τα πασχαλια!!!

----------


## koum6984

που μας ταξατε

----------


## TheLaz

για κοίτα χάλια

----------


## koum6984

και γιναμε σμπαραλια

----------


## dsfak

με τα μαιστράλια...

----------


## koum6984

με 2κιλα φετα

----------


## dsfak

και 3 μπουκάλια...

----------


## Deepshadow

να τα αφησω?

----------


## smarag

να τα πάρεις

----------


## TheLaz

θα πάρω 4

----------


## smarag

να πάρεις 44.

----------


## TheLaz

και 2κιλά μπαρμπούνια

----------


## koum6984

τσιπουρες για μεζε

----------


## TheLaz

και gay σαλιγκάρια

----------


## dsfak

που ήτανε σκληρά...

----------


## dsfak

ωσάν τα παλλικάρια...

----------


## Nya

δεν χωράνε στη κατσαρόλα

----------


## python

4 λέξεις....  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Δεν επρεπε να

----------


## smarag

φύγεις απο δω

----------


## koum6984

ειχαμε και παγωτο

----------


## dsfak

λιωμένο με αυγό...

----------


## smarag

και φρουτα σαπια

----------


## koum6984

που τα πεταξαμε

----------


## dsfak

επάνω στα κουνουπίδια...

----------


## tripkaos

κλαταρανε 2 μυρμιγκια

----------


## papashark

και φάγανε reset

----------


## TheLaz

τα έπιπλα τα νεοσετ

----------


## koum6984

που ητανε+σετ

----------


## dsfak

με 2 μυρμηγκοφάγους...

----------


## koum6984

και 2 βαρκες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

που ήταν τρύπιες

----------


## tripkaos

και βλαμενες.Καρφιτσες...

----------


## petrosb

με κεφαλι απο....

----------


## nikpanGR

αχυρα και λαμπάκια

----------


## nikpanGR

προχωρούσε σέρνοντας το

----------


## pouran24

πεταλοχόρταρο απτη μύτη..

----------


## Nya

έφυγε το σκουλαρίκι..

----------


## TheLaz

ήρθε ο μεγενθυντής

----------


## sv1bjr

χάθηκε ο δονητής

----------


## papashark

κι ήρθε μπλέ χαπάκι

----------


## babisbabis

και σηκωθηκε λιγακι

----------


## gadgetakias

αεράκι και άρχισε

----------


## smarag

βρέχει και να

----------


## babisbabis

μπουμπουνιζει αλλα εμεις

----------


## smarag

προσπαθούμε να μην

----------


## koum6984

πτοουμαστε συνεχιζουμε δυνατα

----------


## sv1bjr

το κλάμα.... αισιόδοξα

----------


## koum6984

μαζι με φωνες

----------


## dsfak

και βογγητά πολλά...

----------


## koum6984

δραμα η κατασταση

----------


## kontak

άστα να πάνε

----------


## koum6984

παμε για κολατσιο ???

----------


## Convict

lalalalalalalalala κ νυσταζω....

----------


## babisbabis

μυαλο δεν βαζω

----------


## smarag

τραγική η κατάσταση

----------


## tripkaos

αλλα μετα και

----------


## koum6984

θα φαμε τελικα???

----------


## tripkaos

μια μπουνια στην

----------


## Nya

καρέκλα που έγινε...

----------


## nuke

πολύ πιο αναπαυτική

----------


## papashark

και χλιδάτη

----------


## koum6984

που ειχε και

----------


## tripkaos

γατοσκυλο στους ομους

----------


## pouran24

μέσα στα ούλα

----------


## koum6984

και πηγε οδοντιατρο

----------


## adonp

ο οδοντίατρος έλειπε...

----------


## koum6984

και πηγε γυναικολογο

----------


## Convict

αλλα ηταν αντρας...

----------


## adonp

με βυζια..

----------


## koum6984

μηπως πηγε παθολογο?

----------


## Convict

αλλα ελειπε διακοπες....

----------


## TheLaz

έτσι πήγε σ'ουρολόγο

----------


## papako

με προβλημα στο

----------


## ChoOSeN

κομμένο χέρι του

----------


## mbjp

κομμενο απ'την πολύ...

----------


## ChoOSeN

κουμποξεκούμπωση καρτών

----------


## smarag

ηρθε απο νοσοκομείο

----------


## babisbabis

κατεληξε σε ξενοδοχειο

----------


## sv1bjr

με δίμετρο πιπίνι

----------


## nuke

με ενα σαγκουίνι

----------


## babisbabis

με μινι και μπικινι...

----------


## koum6984

και ενα μανταρινι

----------


## Convict

και καναν παιχνιδακια...

----------


## mojiro

με τα δυο

----------


## tripkaos

κιλα παστιτσιο στο

----------


## petrosb

....δρομο προς την....

----------


## nikpanGR

ανεξέλεγκτη περιοχη κεραυνών

----------


## dsfak

που έβρεχε ανελέητα...

----------


## sv1bjr

τα ξεγυμνωμένα οπίσθια

----------


## PIT

ηταν τοσο απαλα...

----------


## babisbabis

σαν καρδια μαρουλιου!...

----------


## PIT

τα χάιδευα συνεχεια...

----------


## tripkaos

μεχρι που

----------


## python

έπιασα και βυζί !!!!

----------


## tripkaos

του μπουζουκιου μου

----------


## sv1bjr

ακούστηκε σπαρακτική κραυγή...

----------


## babisbabis

γυρναω να δω...

----------


## TheLaz

ήταν γυμνή στο μπάνιο

----------


## PIT

καραφλιασα με το θεαμα...

----------


## nuke

του τριχωτου της

----------


## romeodan

ohhh my goooooddddddd..

----------


## romeodan

και φυσαγε ο αερας

----------


## sv1bjr

ανεμίζοντας τις σγουρές

----------


## Nefalim

θελετε λιγο pocco?

----------


## Mixos

όχι έχω στόκο  ::

----------


## dsfak

για να τα ισιώσω !!!

----------


## babisbabis

> ανεμίζοντας τις σγουρές


Χαααααααχαχαχαχα!
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## TheLaz

παραήταν όμως σγουρές

----------


## gRooV

οι τρίχες της...

----------


## Nya

και έκανε ισιωτική

----------


## tripkaos

στις τριχες στον αφαλο

----------


## commando

στα laserline clinics...

----------


## TheLaz

τις έκαναν καρφάκια

----------


## koum6984

μα της επεσαν

----------


## sv1bjr

τα σάλια βλέποντας....

----------


## makelaris

> τα σάλια βλέποντας....


Τα μαύρα χάλια

----------


## makelaris

Και έγινα σμπαράλια

----------


## sv1bjr

τα ηδονικά όνειρα...  ::

----------


## koum6984

που τα ξεχασα

----------


## babisbabis

στο σπιτι της...

----------


## NetTraptor

Μουρλής καλόγριας χορεύτριας...

----------


## papako

που χορευει στο

----------


## NetTraptor

Δάσος της φούντας...

----------


## Mixos

κρατώντας ένα ρόπαλο

----------


## sv1bjr

σφιχτά στα.... μπούτια

----------


## babisbabis

κατω απο το...

----------


## tripkaos

μεγαλο χοντρο κινητο

----------


## dsfak

που δεν είχε...

----------


## koum6984

και πηγε για

----------


## romeodan

τσαι με λεμονι

----------


## romeodan

και 1 πριονι

----------


## sv1bjr

άρπαξε στο χέρι

----------


## koum6984

και τον σκοτωσε

----------


## gkapou

γιατι δεν ηθελε

----------


## dsfak

να τον παντρευτεί...

----------


## tripkaos

η χιονατη και

----------


## Dreamweaver

Και στεναχωρήθηκε, όμως

----------


## tripkaos

η nya με

----------


## koum6984

οτι εγινε που

----------


## sv1bjr

έχυσε...μαύρο δάκρυ

----------


## Nefalim

κανεις για pocco?

----------


## romeodan

σαντουιτς με στοκο ?

----------


## ashi

κανε τωρα μοκο

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

κατέβα στο Μαρόκο

----------


## xristos_awmn

στην ταβέρνα του

----------


## xristos_awmn

...πράσινου παπαγάλου...

----------


## xristos_awmn

εκεί θα σου πουν τι πρέπει να κάνεις...

----------


## xristos_awmn

και το ταξίδι αρχίζει για το μικρό ήρωά μας, όμως...

----------


## tripkaos

εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε το ρακι!

----------


## nikpanGR

το πήρες μαζι?

----------


## zod

Μήπως πήρες και το μέλι;

----------


## tristanos

και τα καρύδια?

----------


## ALTAiR

> και τα καρύδια?


Πότε έχουμε Χριστούγεννα?

----------


## vix

Το Πάσχα Έχουμε

----------


## Dreamweaver

μια μεγαλη γιορτη

----------


## Mixos

κοντά στην Πρωτοχρονιά...

----------


## zod

παίζουμε χαρτιά

----------


## Dreamweaver

Κερδίζουμε πολλά λεφτά

----------


## antonisk7

,της αγάπης μαχαιριά..

----------


## DragonFighter

της παπαδιάς παιδιά

----------


## Johny

που ειναι σεξυ..

----------


## koum6984

και οποιος αντεξει

----------


## mojiro

μεχρι τις 6

----------


## DragonFighter

o κ#$# σας να φέξει  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

και να γινει

----------


## koum6984

μπιζελι με κοτοπουλο

----------


## quam

και κάμπια στον Μαρινόπουλο

----------


## koum6984

που εγιναν γιαχνί

----------


## vix

τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν

----------


## quam

.... και ύστερα σηκώθηκαν ....

----------


## Dreamweaver

και πεταξαν μακρια

----------


## Dreamweaver

σε αλλη γη

----------


## koum6984

μπορει στον αρη

----------


## quam

κάνοντας στάση στο φεγγάρι

----------


## Dreamweaver

Είδαν πολλούς δορυφόρους

----------


## dsfak

βγάλανε και λινκς

----------


## Dreamweaver

Ένωσαν και κεραίες

----------


## koum6984

βαλαν και τορπιλες

----------


## sv1bjr

feederάκια με πιπίλες...

----------


## koum6984

και ενα αυγο

----------


## anticlimatix

μελάτο

----------


## Themis Ap

γιατι πειναει ο...

----------


## koum6984

δρακος που ηρθε

----------


## daha

και μας κέρασε

----------


## PrettyMaids

Μια παγωμενη λεμοναδα

----------


## koum6984

με μπολικα παγακια

----------


## vix

αλλά τα παγάκια

----------


## koum6984

ελιωσαν απο ηδονη

----------


## zod

μόλις αντίκρισαν την

----------


## nikpanGR

μικρή... έγιναν βροχή

----------


## zod

μία βροχή...αλήτισα

----------


## koum6984

που εφερε χαλαζι

----------


## TheLaz

Παγώσανε τα @@ μας

----------


## zod

που ήταν όλο νάζι

ΥΓ. Κάνει και ομοιοκαταληξία  ::

----------


## koum6984

και λιγο μαραζι

----------


## Dreamweaver

πήραν δρόμο μακριά

----------


## nikpanGR

και φτάσανε στην ξενιτιά

----------


## TheLaz

Εκεί συνάντησαν την Ούρσουλα

Υ.Γ. οποιαδήποτε σχέση με πραγματικά πρόσωπα του forum είναι
συμπτωματική

----------


## koum6984

παρεα με γκουσγκουνη

----------


## yang

Ντυμένη μες τα πούπουλα

----------


## TheLaz

και έκαναν βεντούζες

----------


## TheLaz

παρέα με τρομπόνια....

----------


## Dreamweaver

και άλλα όργανα...

----------


## vix

αλλά ποτέ δεν

----------


## sv1bjr

έπεσε o router

----------


## Dreamweaver

Ήταν μια φορά

----------


## Dreamweaver

και έναν καιρό

----------


## koum6984

ενα μικρο πονι

----------


## Dreamweaver

Όμορφο, καλό αλλα

----------


## Dreamweaver

και πολύ ζωηρό

----------


## BladeWS

που είχε ενα

----------


## Dreamweaver

πολύ μεγάλο αυτί

----------


## anticlimatix

σαν γαϊδουριού.

----------


## tripkaos

αν και τοτε

----------


## alex-23

τον ειχε μεγλο

----------


## quam

μετά του μίκρυνε

----------


## gadgetakias

το Χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο

----------


## quam

μέχρι που ξεράθηκε

----------


## BladeWS

και φύτρωσε μια

----------


## Dreamweaver

ελιά στον κήπο

----------


## anticlimatix

χωρίς φύλλα

----------


## ririco

και με σταφυλια

----------


## Dreamweaver

και με μουσμουλα

----------


## koum6984

και 2 cowboyδες

----------


## Dreamweaver

Με δυο άλογα

----------


## koum6984

που ηταν ασπρα

----------


## DragonFighter

που'τρωγαν τα σταφύλια

----------


## vix

Ακόμα μ'αυτό ασχολίστε? Καταντάει βαρετό!!!!

----------


## alex-23

...ok οτι πεις ....

----------


## nikpanGR

κι ας μην συμφωνείς...

----------


## Dreamweaver

εμεις θα το

----------


## DragonFighter

γράψουμε εκεί που..  ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

δεν πιάνει μελάνι...

----------


## koum6984

και τι πιανει ???

----------


## DragonFighter

θα σου έλεγα  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

αλλά ντρέπεται λίγο

----------


## vix

Και τι ντρέπεται?

----------


## Nya

μακρυα απο καθρέφτη!!!!

----------


## koum6984

μακρια και αγαπημενα  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

κοντα ομως στο...

----------


## nikpanGR

δάσος της βουλώνης

----------


## koum6984

διπλα στην θαλασσα

----------


## tripkaos

με μια υπαρξη

----------


## hOG*

και ενα laptop

----------


## BladeWS

που έκανε scan

----------


## nikpanGR

σε λάθος συχνότητα!

----------


## hOG*

με λάθος feeder

----------


## BladeWS

και λάθος πολικότητα...  ::

----------


## hOG*

με κόκκινα μαλλιά

----------


## mojiro

και κιτρινα παπουτσια

----------


## hOG*

Και πράσινα φρύδια  ::

----------


## BladeWS

και ροζ @@δια

----------


## makelaris

Πώ Πώ καρύδια

----------


## ALTAiR

@@ μάντολες!!!

----------


## mbjp

έλεγε στο pm

----------


## ashi

που έγινε public

----------


## hOG*

Ένα πίτα γύρο

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ένα πίτα γύρο


με μπόλικο κρεμμυδάκι

----------


## hOG*

Λυπάμαι μόλις τελείωσε  ::

----------


## jpeppas

τότε βάλε τζατζίκι

----------


## DragonFighter

μόνο μην ρευτείς

----------


## koum6984

πιες μια σοδα

----------


## tripkaos

απο του μπαρμπα

----------


## babisbabis

Μήτσου το κουτουκι

----------


## koum6984

που εχει κατεδαφιστει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

αλλά έχτισε μεγαλύτερο  ::

----------


## hOG*

Με τρεις ορόφους

----------


## koum6984

και 4 λινκ  ::

----------


## tripkaos

και μισο κιλο

----------


## hOG*

Μήπως ήταν ολόκληρο  ::

----------


## papako

Μπα μισο ηταν

----------


## koum6984

μισο κιλο φυστικια

----------


## hOG*

Τι φυστίκια, αράπικα  ::

----------


## mojiro

κινεζικα! με μπολικη

----------


## ashi

ζάχαρη και πάπρικα

----------


## ALTAiR

και μαγική χρυσόσκονη.

----------


## tripkaos

αλλα δεν ηταν

----------


## koum6984

ή μηπως ηταν???

----------


## ALTAiR

> ή μηπως ηταν???


Μάλλον θα ήταν...

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> ή μηπως ηταν???
> 
> 
> Μάλλον θα ήταν...


Λες??? δεν νομιζω

----------


## Nya

ακόμα να αποφασίσετε??

----------


## tripkaos

να κανει η μανα

----------


## koum6984

εκανε και εφυγε

----------


## nikpanGR

και ύστερα τι?

----------


## koum6984

υστερα πηγε στο

----------


## hOG*

Sex shop, απέναντι

----------


## koum6984

απο το καφενειο

----------


## tripkaos

και τραβηξε μια

----------


## koum6984

ζαρια καλη  ::

----------


## Nya

φτουυυυ ασσό δυο..

----------


## ashi

έχασε την παρτίδα

----------


## mojiro

και αρχισε uno

----------


## ALTAiR

> και αρχισε uno


strip uno muno...

----------


## hOG*

Μια του κλέφτη....

----------


## koum6984

2 και τον

----------


## tripkaos

παταω στο σβερκο

----------


## Nya

ουπς έσπασε το νύχι

----------


## ashi

πιάσε μία λίμα

----------


## tripkaos

και ενα κατσικοκλεφτη

----------


## koum6984

απο τα αυτια

----------


## mojiro

της κουρελους στο

----------


## ChoOSeN

μπακάλικο της γειτονιάς

----------


## ashi

φέρε και ψωμί

----------


## ChoOSeN

πάρε και προφυλακτικά

----------


## ashi

τι μάρκα θες?

----------


## ChoOSeN

> τι μάρκα θες?


durex με ραβδώσεις

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

μας έχουνε τελειώσει

----------


## ChoOSeN

λολ

----------


## Mixos

πάρε τότε ασπιρίνες

----------


## nikpanGR

η βάλε υποψηφιότητα

----------


## ChoOSeN

@ @ @

----------


## nikpanGR

και συνέχισε τα όνειρα

----------


## ririco

πριν πεσεις στο ταβανι

----------


## quam

από πολύ χαμηλά

----------


## hOG*

Και σπάσεις τίποτα..

----------


## ALTAiR

> Και σπάσεις τίποτα..


όπως κανά παΐδι

----------


## hOG*

Και κάνα α**ιδι  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

και πεις λελε

----------


## Mixos

και τρεις λελε

----------


## thanasisk30

ομως αλλαζουμε σκηνικο...

----------


## nikpanGR

και το φωτιστικό........

----------


## ashi

Βγάζει κόκκινο φως

----------


## quam

φως απο ρδελομπου

----------


## ChoOSeN

Τί κάνεις Γιάνν;

----------


## ChoOSeN

Κουκιά σπέρνω

----------


## dsfak

μυρμήγκια βόσκω...και...

----------


## commando

στο Συλλογο χτυπιουνται....

----------


## hOG*

Για την Μαρία...

----------


## ChoOSeN

την ανώμαλη

----------


## hOG*

με τα μεγάλα.....

----------


## BladeWS

υγρά τριχωτά χείλια (  ::  )

----------


## andreas

μαι τα μακρια αυτιαi

----------


## Papatrexas

σαν του Ντάμπο!

----------


## hOG*

Ήταν ένας γάιδαρος...

----------


## koum6984

που ψοφησε απο

----------


## dsfak

φαινυλκαιτονουρία και ηπατίτιδα...

----------


## tripkaos

απο τετραγωνισμενα φυλλα

----------


## thanasisk30

και παρατεταμενη α&αμια...

----------


## koum6984

γιατι ειχε 54

----------


## dsfak

ουρία και χοληστερίνη

----------


## sv1bjr

και 64Mb μνήμη

----------


## hOG*

χωρίς όμως καταλύτη....

----------


## koum6984

και εκανε ζημια

----------


## hOG*

στην τριχωτή μασχάλη...

----------


## ashi

με ultrex λούστηκες?

----------


## kakalos

...λούσου με ultrex...

----------


## zod

και θα δεις!

----------


## koum6984

και αμα δεις

----------


## hOG*

τι θα δεις?

----------


## tripkaos

πως ερχετε ο

----------


## koum6984

μπα δεν προκειται

----------


## thanasisk30

ειναι Ουγκαντα τωρα...

----------


## koum6984

τον εφαγαν τα

----------


## Nya

... άγρια όρνια...

----------


## koum6984

και μετα αρκουδες

----------


## andreas

και μετα ποντικια

----------


## drakumel

τι λέτε εδώ?

----------


## andreas

*Και λεμε οτι....*



_Διαβασε τοπρωτο ποστ! Μην μας το χαλας!_

----------


## tripkaos

1 2 3 με λενε ποπη

----------


## hOG*

Χάρηκα... Εμένα Σπύρο  ::

----------


## Nya

και εφυγε τρέχοντας...

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Ποιος? ο Σπύρος?

----------


## nektariosko

oxi,η ποπη

----------


## thanasisk30

τακανε επανω της?

----------


## fox*

όχι πάνω μας

----------


## thanasisk30

ποιος την σκουπισε?

----------


## dsfak

είπε ο κωλοσφούγκης...

----------


## tripkaos

και εφτυσε επανω

----------


## nikpanGR

από τον κόρφο της

----------


## tripkaos

μα της ηρθε

----------


## andreas

εμπλοκη λελε λελε

----------


## fox*

και φωνάζει δυνατά:

----------


## tripkaos

εχω μια φλουδα

----------


## Nya

μου΄ρθε αναγούλα

----------


## dsfak

πάνω στην ραχούλα ...

----------


## hOG*

με μια βλαχοπούλα

----------


## Nya

φέρτε μια σακούλα

----------


## koum6984

πανω στην αναμπουμπουλα

----------


## quam

θα τα βγάλω ούλαααα

----------


## hOG*

μέσα στα ούλα???

----------


## dsfak

με τα ούρα...

----------


## sv1bjr

ματωμένα και θολά

----------


## ChoOSeN

και μετά έχυσε

----------


## nikpanGR

μαύρο δάκρυ που την έχασε...

----------


## Nya

τα βαψε μαύρα...

----------


## koum6984

ετοιμη για ψοφο

----------


## hOG*

Με μια ταραμοσαλάτα...

----------


## koum6984

και λιγη παστα

----------


## sv1gft

φλωρα και

----------


## ashi

αποφάσισε να αυτοκτονήσει

----------


## hOG*

με 200 ασπιρίνες

----------


## andreas

και χλωρινη

----------


## mojiro

και ariel ταμπλετες

----------


## Nya

και μαλακτικό καζολιν

----------


## mojiro

με λεκε σαλτσας

----------


## mojiro

πανω στο πλεκτο

----------


## ashi

που δεν καθαρίζει

----------


## Nya

ξεκίνα να τρίβεις

----------


## Danimoth

Χρησιμοποίησε χλωρίνη Klinex

----------


## ashi

με άρωμα λεμόνι

----------


## mojiro

και δωρο τεσσερα

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

κιλά αρνίσια παϊδάκια

----------


## ashi

με πολύ λίπος

----------


## fox*

πάει 4 η ώρα

----------


## koum6984

και ακομα δεν

----------


## Nya

.. ξυπνησατέ αλλα μαλλον..

----------


## thanasisk30

δεν θα ξυπνησετε γιατι...

----------


## dsfak

είστε όλοι κοιμισμένοι...

----------


## andreas

με χαπακια αντιπαλευου

----------


## koum6984

και 2 αραπινες

----------


## Nya

που δυστυχώς ξεβάφουν..

----------


## ashi

και γίνονται κινέζες

----------


## hOG*

με άρωμα βανίλιας...

----------


## andreas

και σαντιγυ σαρδελας

----------


## ashi

μήπως είναι έγκυος?

----------


## Papatrexas

Το μωρό γεννήθηκε

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Αλήθεια? τι είναι?

----------


## fox*

δεν ξεχωρίζω καλά

----------


## Nya

σκεπάστετο θα κρυώσει..

----------


## ashi

Το έβγαλαν Αλέκο

----------


## anticlimatix

και όχι Μήτσο

----------


## dsfak

αντί για Ευτέρπη

----------


## hOG*

εγώ ήθελα Γιάννη...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Άκουσες Αλέκοοοο...; ξύπνα

----------


## ririco

τι εγινε φτασαμε?

----------


## fox*

πού πάμε τελικά;

----------


## gounara

::  Εδώ στην ξένη χώρα

----------


## Nya

που βρισκόμαστε άραγε???

----------


## andreas

τσουπ να η αρκουδα 


(σας θυμιζει κατι!?)

----------


## DragonFighter

Θέλω ένα παγωτό

----------


## anticlimatix

με δύο μπάλλες

----------


## koum6984

και μπισκοτο καραμελα

----------


## jamesbond

και τριμμένη σοκολάτα...

----------


## koum6984

και λιγη καρυδα

----------


## DragonFighter

αλλά έπιασε κρύο..

----------


## jamesbond

καιρός για τρίο!!

----------


## nuke

και όσοι ζεσταίνονται

----------


## fox*

να πάνε να

----------


## pantdimi

χαθηκες fox αλανι!!

----------


## gadgetakias

εχασα το ψηφοδέλτιο

----------


## Danimoth

και πήγα να

----------


## Dreamweaver

Κόψω δυο εισιτήρια

----------


## koum6984

απο το metropolis

----------


## jamesbond

για την συναυλία

----------


## koum6984

και δεν ειχε

----------


## jamesbond

και την έπεσα

----------


## Nya

μήπως χτύπησες???

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

ευτυχώς, είναι καλά

----------


## Nya

είπε ο ψευτογιατρός αλλα...

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

τελικά αποδείχτηκε πως

----------


## anticlimatix

δεν ήταν αυτό

----------


## Dreamweaver

Και συνέχισε δυνατά

----------


## koum6984

προς το αγνωστο

----------


## jamesbond

με βάρκα την ελπίδα

----------


## hOG*

και με μια γκόμενα.....

----------


## koum6984

που την βρηκα

----------


## ashi

σε χιλιάρα μηχανή

----------


## pathfinder

χωρις σταγονας βενζινης...

----------


## jamesbond

και καθόλου λεφτά

----------


## ashi

κι έτσι δανείστηκε

----------


## anticlimatix

ένα περίπτερο, που

----------


## DragonFighter

είχε μέσα γκόμενα  ::

----------


## dsfak

και αρχίσανε τα...

----------


## koum6984

οργανα για σενα

----------


## jamesbond

και για όλους

----------


## koum6984

τους υπολοιπους τιποτα

----------


## Papatrexas

γιατί ήταν σπαγγοραμένος

----------


## koum6984

και δεν μας

----------


## Nya

....κέρασε ούτε νερό...

----------


## koum6984

μα τοοοοσοοοοο γυφτος???????????????

----------


## pathfinder

ή τοσο τσιγκούνης...

----------


## jamesbond

έχουν όμως άδικο

----------


## DotKom

ήταν απλά φτωχός

----------


## sv1bjr

ιδίως στο μυαλό

----------


## dsfak

και στο .........

----------


## jamesbond

τρύπιο πορτοφόλι του

----------


## Dreamweaver

μην πουμε και το αλλο

----------


## Nya

βελόνα & κλωστή να ράψει

----------


## tripkaos

και γραφουμε παντα 3 λεξεις οπως ο αρταξερξης  ::

----------


## anthony080470

> μην πουμε και το αλλο





> βελονα & κλωστή να ράψει



Είπαμε μονο τρεις λέξεις


.... για να μπορεί.....

----------


## jamesbond

να κάνει ράματα

----------


## koum6984

στο ματι που

----------


## hOG*

δεν έβλεπε χριστό...

----------


## koum6984

χρειαστηκε τα γυαλια

----------


## dsfak

για να ξεγκαβωθεί

----------


## papako

μπας και δει...

----------


## jamesbond

τα χάλια του

----------


## fox*

πότε θα έρθει;

----------


## koum6984

αυριο μετα τα

----------


## tripkaos

πρωινα κουλουμα του

----------


## anthony080470

....Δήμου Γαλατσίου που....

----------


## jamesbond

δεν βρίσκεις πάρκινγκ

----------


## nektariosko

και πληρωνεις τον

----------


## sv1bjr

φραπέ πίνα κολάτα

----------


## tripkaos

σκαβοντας μια ελια

----------


## koum6984

πλαι στην ροδακινια

----------


## Nya

και φύτρωσε μανταρινιά...

----------


## JB172

δίπλα στη πορτοκαλιά

----------


## koum6984

λιπασμα εβαλε κανεις????

----------


## Nefalim

μη πω τωρα

----------


## koum6984

δηλαδη εβαλες εσυ???

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

έβαλα εγώ λίγο

----------


## koum6984

ωραια γιατι μπορει

----------


## fox*

να πάει να

----------


## koum6984

οργωσει τα χωραφια

----------


## tripkaos

κατω στους περα

----------


## koum6984

καμπους μαζι με

----------


## tripkaos

τις τσιπουρες μεσα

----------


## jamesbond

φέρε ένα ουζάκι

----------


## Dreamweaver

να φερω και μεζε?

----------


## jamesbond

ότι έχετε ευχαρίστηση

----------


## d3X7eR`

............Μαα......... μήπως ξεφύγαμε λίγο???  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## tripkaos

το διαλυσατε το θεμα!!!!εΛεΟς!ΕλΕοΣ!

----------


## fox*

βαλεντίνος και μ@λ@κιες

----------


## Nya

οχου πολλά είπατε..

----------


## daha

Αλάτι στις πατάτες...

----------


## tripkaos

μουσταρδα και κετσαπ

----------


## jamesbond

και τρία πιτόγυρα

----------


## cliff

και αλατι αβερτα

----------


## tripkaos

πανω σε μια

----------


## cliff

ταρατσα με ενα

----------


## Nya

σπασμένο πιάτο και...

----------


## ashi

ένα χαλασμένο feeder (σε a!)

----------


## Nya

τελικά ηταν σε α??

----------


## tripkaos

αααααα αααααα ασυρματος

----------


## artist

κατι που θα

----------


## tripkaos

μας κοστισει πολυ

----------


## jamesbond

αλλά δεν νομίζω

----------


## tripkaos

τι παει να

----------


## jamesbond

να πει αυτό

----------


## tripkaos

ο κωστας επαιρνε

----------


## fiddler

και δεν εδινε

----------


## Nya

έμαθες τελικά πως..

----------


## jamesbond

ούτε ένα ευρο

----------


## Nya

δε δίνει ο τσιγκούνης

----------


## ashi

πάμε ατη ντίσκο?

----------


## Nya

αμε ωραία στη ντίσκο  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Πάμε στη Rock

----------


## tripkaos

εξω απο την

----------


## ashi

πύλη της κολάσεως

----------


## nikpanGR

πού είναι τόσο...

----------


## tripkaos

φυτεψα οπιο χασισι

----------


## HillONE

και το ηπια

----------


## Nya

μια πορτοκαλάδα παρακαλώ

----------


## mojiro

οχι βοτκα λεμονι

----------


## PrettyMaids

mojiro λάθος ποτήρι!!

----------


## ashi

αυτό είναι δικο μου

----------


## mojiro

αχ ναι, παρε

----------


## ALTAiR

Αγαπάω τον PrettyMaids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μία αγάπη ξεκίνησε

----------


## tripkaos

ενας ερωτας τελειωσε

----------


## jamesbond

για γίναμε καλά

----------


## dsfak

τα ήπιαμε όλα...

----------


## nikpanGR

και ξαναξεκινάμε δυνατά....

----------


## fox*

πόσο δυνατά ήταν;

----------


## jamesbond

πάω για χέσιμο

----------


## tripkaos

εισαι κοπανος.περιμενωντας

----------


## ALTAiR

να σου βγούνε.

----------


## hOG*

να τα πατήσεις ....

----------


## jamesbond

όχι δεν λέει

----------


## hOG*

και άμα λέει???

----------


## Nya

ολο μιλάς.... σουτ

----------


## mojiro

σκασε λεμε ντε  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Ησυχία πριν τον Τυφώνα...

----------


## fox*

ήρθε ο τυφώνας

----------


## fox*

και έφυγε μόνος

----------


## hOG*

και κάποιος ακολούθησε....

----------


## jamesbond

και τον βρήκε....

----------


## sv1bjr

να βαράει μύγες

----------


## ashi

με μια μυγοσκοτώστρα

----------


## ALTAiR

και κουνουποσκοτώστρα ενίοτε!

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

μα γιατι τυφώνα

----------


## tripkaos

παρε μια ανεμονα

----------


## ashi

τώρα έχουμε χειμώνα

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

σε λιγο άνοιξη

----------


## hOG*

και μετά καλοκαίρι

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

μετά μπάνια τρελά

----------


## tripkaos

ο κοσμος τι

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

κοιτάει επίμονα που

----------


## igna

παει το παιδι

----------


## hOG*

χαλαρό για μπάνιο

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

χωρίς όμως μαγιώ

----------


## jamesbond

με μαγίο τάνγκα

----------


## ashi

εκεί το μυαλό σου!

----------


## Nya

μυαλό??? εχει μυαλό??

----------


## tripkaos

παρτο και πετατο

----------


## hOG*

και το κεφάλι?

----------


## fox*

κορώνα ή γράμματα

----------


## ALTAiR

Τελικώς πάω κινηματογράφο!

----------


## hOG*

τι θα δεις?

----------


## pmant

Μάγια τη Μέλισσα.

----------


## Nya

Μάγια λεγόταν τελικά??

----------


## hOG*

Δέσποινα την ήξερα  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

έχεις μείνει πίσω

----------


## tripkaos

αν ερθω θα

----------


## gRooV

σου κάνω ένα

----------


## tripkaos

ουουουυυο και μετα

----------


## ALTAiR

Μάγος Οπεμχάιμερ... Τέλειο!!!

----------


## hOG*

Μούφα ήταν άκουσα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Πάρα πολύ καλό.

----------


## jamesbond

όλοι μαζί παρτούζα!!

----------


## tripkaos

φτου κακα παλιοπαιδο

----------


## jamesbond

μου ήρθε χέσιμο

----------


## ashi

δε μας χέζεις?

----------


## Dreamweaver

ρε Νταλάρα ...

----------


## Nefalim

να τα φερω?

----------


## badge

Αν είναι μπαγιάτικα

----------


## Nya

πεταξέτα γρήγορα καλέ

----------


## Nefalim

ειναι νιστισιμα ρε

----------


## fox*

εγώ λέω πλάτη

----------


## hOG*

και εγώ ωμοπλάτη

----------


## Nefalim

τον ογκο μηπως?

----------


## nikpanGR

τι θα κάνουμε?

----------


## g1zmo

Πάρτυ με ούζα

----------


## tripkaos

θα ελεγα τιποτα

----------


## badge

μέρες που είναι

----------


## hOG*

αλλά νηστεύω κιόλας

----------


## jamesbond

όλα εκτός σεξ

----------


## tripkaos

οχι σεξ ναι

----------


## sv1bjr

make war λοιπόν

----------


## ashi

or make love

----------


## badge

or do nothing

(...δε θα κάνει κάποιος τη σούμα; ή μήπως έχουμε ξεφύγει, γράφουμε στο βρόντο και πρέπει να αρχίσουμε από την αρχή; )

----------


## tripkaos

please do something

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

θα το σκεφτώ

----------


## tripkaos

τρια λαρι λαρο

----------


## priestjim

με λένε Αρτέμη

----------


## jamesbond

βαριέμαι να γράφω

----------


## tripkaos

με αερογραφο στο

----------


## jamesbond

ξυρισμένο κεφάλι μου

----------


## hOG*

που έχει τρίχες

----------


## jamesbond

λίγες και καλές!

----------


## sv1bjr

μα ξαφνικά σηκώθηκε

----------


## ashi

κ έβαλε τις φωνές

----------


## ALTAiR

η μπλε τρίχα

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

είχε γίνει κόκκινη

----------


## Dreamweaver

της αλλαξε το χρωμα

----------


## jamesbond

σε baby blue

----------


## ALTAiR

έγινε και κατσαρή

----------


## tripkaos

επεσε στην μασχαλη

----------


## sv1bjr

λεσβιακό καμάκι δηλαδή...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

και πέταξε ψηλά..........

----------


## ALTAiR

Σαν τον Ίκαρο!

----------


## tripkaos

και καηκε στον

----------


## jamesbond

πυρακτομένο λαμπερό ήλιο

----------


## Dreamweaver

ομως μετα....

----------


## jamesbond

μας πήραν με τις πέτρες

----------


## Nya

φάγατε κρυφά βασιλόπιτα

----------


## tripkaos

ο λαγος ειναι

----------


## jamesbond

έξυπνος και γρήγορος

----------


## sv1bjr

χλεύασε η χελώνα

----------


## jamesbond

το αποτέλεσμα είναι

----------


## fox*

μηδέν.Τι άλλα;

----------


## hOG*

Καλά μωρέ, εσύ???

----------


## jamesbond

τα παιδία καλά?

----------


## tripkaos

πεταγμενοι στον αγερα

----------


## jamesbond

σαν καλαμία στο κάμπο

----------


## ALTAiR

όπως στον καζαμία

----------


## quam

είδες φαγούρα να'ρχεται

----------


## tripkaos

στον πηγαιμο για

----------


## jamesbond

να αγοράσει μπύρες

----------


## sv1bjr

κολυμπώντας για Ιθάκη

----------


## TheLaz

βρήκε ένα στριγκάκι

----------


## Dreamweaver

Θα το ξεχασε ο

----------


## vassilis3

o προηγούμενος bi

----------


## Dreamweaver

Και ειπε στον

----------


## sv1bjr

πισινό του εμπιστευτικά

----------


## tripkaos

εχει καπο τ'αμαξι

----------


## jamesbond

αλλά δεν έχει...

----------


## verano

προσέξει ακόμα ότι

----------


## sv1bjr

δεν φοράει βρακί

----------


## fox*

και της τον

----------


## Dreamweaver

Φορεσε στεγνα στα

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

μάτια τα γυαλιά

----------


## quam

σαν να'ταν κουμποτά

----------


## hOG*

μα ήταν βιδωτά

----------


## DotKom

και κόντρα παξιμάδι

----------


## jamesbond

τι έχουμε εδώ?

----------


## Nefalim

δηλαδη τι αλλα?

----------


## jamesbond

πολλά και διάφορα

----------


## gRooV

λίγο απ'όλα...

----------


## ALTAiR

πιάσε ένα δίπιττο.

----------


## tripkaos

κωστα ασε την

----------


## hOG*

βούρτσα και πιάσε....

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

εσύ, εκεί συνέχεια

----------


## Dreamweaver

τον ρωτησε... πεινας?

----------


## ALTAiR

Ουουουουυυυυυυυυυυ,σα λύκος.

----------


## tripkaos

τσιμπα ενα προβατο

----------


## Dreamweaver

να σας τα φερω?

----------


## tripkaos

ειπε το κουναβι

----------


## Nya

ζήλεψε και ο ασβός

----------


## tripkaos

και φτιαξαν ομελετα

----------


## Dreamweaver

μ' αβγά μελάτα και..

----------


## ALTAiR

χωριάτικο Μανιάτικο λουκάνικο!

----------


## tripkaos

αρχισε το φαγοποτι

----------


## sv1bjr

άναψε όμως σαματάς

----------


## ALTAiR

έπεσε μια μπαλωθιά!

----------


## tripkaos

λυποθημισε η ξανθια

----------


## ALTAiR

κολοκύθια με τη ρίγανη.

----------


## hOG*

και φύγαν όλοι.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Το πρωΐ όμως

----------


## fox*

ξύπνησαν και στρίψαν

----------


## dsfak

ένα μπάφο τρικούβερτο !!!

----------


## sv1bjr

πίνοντας απολαυστικά πινακολάτα

----------


## ALTAiR

όντας ευθυνόφοβοι νεοέλληνες.

----------


## tripkaos

αναμεσα σε 10

----------


## sv1bjr

αιθέρια προκλητικά πιπίνια

----------


## vix

ένα απο αυτά

----------


## tripkaos

να παρει μια

----------


## vix

ο tripkaos είναι

----------


## tripkaos

τρελος,παιρνει χαπια

----------


## Nya

η τρέλλα δεν πάει....

----------


## sv1bjr

αλλά πηγαινοέρχεται δώθε-κείθε

----------


## tripkaos

ο κοσμος τοχει τουμπανο

----------


## ALTAiR

και ζήσαν αυτοί

----------


## Nya

όπως να΄ναι

----------


## ChoOSeN

ο οργασμός της

----------


## sv1bjr

αγελάδας με ψύλλο

----------


## ALTAiR

μέσα στην κ.........α.

----------


## BladeWS

και ο λοχίας....

----------


## commando

σε εβγαλε αναφερομενο

----------


## Dreamweaver

Σε πεταξε στην

----------


## tripkaos

κυρα καλιοπη και

----------


## Nya

...έφαγες μια τακουνιά!!!!!!

----------


## hOG*

ακριβώς στα αχαμνά

----------


## Dreamweaver

επεσε κατω και

----------


## sv1bjr

πλατσούρισε στη λυματόλασπη

----------


## dsfak

πίνοντας ευχάριστα ένα...

----------


## lagman

χυμό απο το

----------


## tripkaos

ποτο του αργοναυτη

----------


## DaveGR

και μετα αυτος

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

χωρίς τον αργοναύτη

----------


## tripkaos

εκανε ολη μερα

----------


## fox*

L.a. woman sunday afternoon

----------


## DaveGR

και ξαφνικα το βραδυ

----------


## sv1bjr

έπεσε ολόμαυρο σκοτάδι

----------


## ulysses

ke ir8a ego!!!  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Καλοσορισες του ειπα και

----------


## gRooV

τον έβαλα να κάτσει

----------


## badge

στο πολύχρωμο τζάκι

----------


## ulysses

ke maresi to tzaki!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Ventrix

σαν τις γαρδένιες

----------


## ALTAiR

ανθισμένες και μυρωδάτες

----------


## erasmospunk

ακόμα να ψοφήσει αυτή η μακαλία;

----------


## ulysses

poia na psofisi  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

πιασε το χασισι

----------


## ALTAiR

κιαρχίστε το μαμίσι

----------


## tripkaos

με καποτα,αντισυληπτικα

----------


## sinonick

και πολλά σουβλάκια

----------


## DaveGR

με μπολικο τζατζικι .........

----------


## tripkaos

πιασαν δυο μυρμιγκια

----------


## sinonick

μεθυσμένα για αλκοτέστ

----------


## tripkaos

και ενας καβουροδεινοσαυρος

----------


## ALTAiR

Με σώμα καρδερινόλυκου

----------


## tripkaos

επινε παρδαλο τζατζικι

----------


## sinonick

που φέρνει αέρια

----------


## tripkaos

και δυσεντερεια αλλα

----------


## ALTAiR

τελειώσανε τα simeco

----------


## sv1gft

όλα στα φαρμακεία

----------


## Dreamweaver

και μ΄επιασε κοψιμο

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

έχεσα και παντελόνι

----------


## ulysses

ke vromas re mlk!  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

den grafoyme greeklish!!!(να το πω και στην γλωσσα σου  :: )

----------


## tripkaos

> έχεσα και παντελόνι


πιαστηκε ενα τρομπονι

----------


## ulysses

mazi me ena peponi

----------


## batman_9697

η καρέκλα ξεκαρεκλοποδαρόθηκε  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Bob σφουγκαράκης (Χανιά)

----------


## papako

τετραγωνοπαντελονης

----------


## ulysses

evala mpros na

----------


## ulysses

gino sintoma kolios!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## darkangel

να φυγω για

----------


## tripkaos

λιμανια ξενα που

----------


## Dreamweaver

δεν τ' ειδε κοσμος

----------


## Gfsi

Σε τοπους μακρινους

----------


## Nya

σε άλλους πλανήτες

----------


## tripkaos

με σκοτοδινες σκουλικοτρυπες

----------


## Mixos

και φανταστικούς ήρωες

----------


## ulysses

pou ton pernoun

----------


## tripkaos

εσυ τελικα συνεχιζεις τον χαβασου ε?




> και φανταστικούς ήρωες


που παιζουν μπιριμπα

----------


## ulysses

> εσυ τελικα συνεχιζεις τον χαβασου ε?


goustaro pou ta pernis, les ki ine kana sovaro topic!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

και γράφανε greeklish...

----------


## darkangel

> που παιζουν μπιριμπα


και πινουν μπυρίτσα

----------


## ulysses

amstel h heineken  ::

----------


## Gfsi

Μυθος!!! παντου υπαρχει και ενας

----------


## Dreamweaver

μυθος, πλασμενος απο

----------


## tripkaos

διμετρες μαυρομαλλες κοπελιες

----------


## Mixos

που φορούσαν μαύρα

----------


## darkangel

μαυρη μαυρίλα πλάκωσε

----------


## ulysses

mauri san kaliakouda

(ekei na skasis tripkaos, greeklish tha grafo  ::   ::   :: )

----------


## tripkaos

χα χα αγορακι αν νομιζες οτι θα χαλαστω για παρτυ σου εισιαι πολυ γελασμενος  ::   ::   ::   ::  




> μαυρη μαυρίλα πλάκωσε


και μουχλιασε ολοκορφα

----------


## ulysses

mauri san kaliakouda eipaaaaaaaaa  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nya

προσοχή μοιράζω τακουνιές...

----------


## tripkaos

εφαγα δυο προχτες

----------


## batman_9697

γλώσσεψε την μπέρδα (του)

----------


## tripkaos

μια και δυο

----------


## sv1bjr

γίναμε κιόλας χίλιοιδυό

----------


## verou

και τρωμε παγωτο

----------


## tripkaos

κατω στο σοκακι

----------


## verou

πανω στο παγκακι

----------


## ulysses

xouftono to gomenaki  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> πανω στο παγκακι


πεφτει το παγωτο

----------


## verou

μενει το χωνακι

----------


## mojiro

πιανω ενα παγακι

----------


## kinglyr

λεω στο γκομενάκι

----------


## tripkaos

θα σου πιασω....

----------


## BladeWS

τα ωραία μεγάλα

----------


## tripkaos

αυτια σου αγαπουλα

----------


## sv1bjr

μηηη... μούρχεται αναγούλα

----------


## spyros_28

Ευτυχως που δεν σε λενε Κουλα

----------


## tripkaos

(συρος την επομενη θα φας φαπουλα)

πιασε την ακρουλα

----------


## spyros_28

> (συρος την επομενη θα φας φαπουλα)
> 
> πιασε την ακρουλα


ποτε δεν πιανω για κανεναν την ακρουλα
ολοι κανουν πλακα μην γινεσαι κατινουλα

----------


## tripkaos

ρε χαζουλη αφου στο πα
την τεταρτη παιζει μπομπα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

> ρε χαζουλη αφου στο πα
> την τεταρτη παιζει μπομπα


Προσοχη ο Tripkaos απειλει
οτι την Τεταρτη ο Συλλογος θα καει.  ::   ::

----------


## shadowking

Δε το πιστεύω..

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> εσυ τελικα συνεχιζεις τον χαβασου ε?
> 
> 
> goustaro pou ta pernis, les ki ine kana sovaro topic!!!


Συνεχίζεις ομως και γράφεις!!!  ::

----------


## ulysses

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ulysses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> ...


giafto grafo greeklish!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Δε το πιστεύω..


πιστεψετο χρυσο κουφετο

----------


## ALTAiR

και γλυκό μπακλαβαδάκι...

----------


## verou

εχει και τυρακι  ::

----------


## tripkaos

πιασε ενα μπιφτεκακι

----------


## dsfak

τσάκο ένα π.........ι

----------


## tripkaos

βαλτε πανω χ

----------


## ulysses

pou mpeni XxX

----------


## verou

μπορει και μπιπ

----------


## tripkaos

ολα ειναι rip

----------


## acoul

οι ταράτσες όμως

----------


## JB172

ψήνονται στη ζέστη

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

μέσα όμως fujitsu

----------


## fengi1

Έρχονται ψηλές θερμοκρασίες

----------


## trendy

θα σκάσουν δίσκοι

----------


## ulysses

> οι ταράτσες όμως


ενα δυναμικο comeback

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> οι ταράτσες όμως
> 
> 
> ενα δυναμικο comeback


Λογικό ... "σφίξαν οι ζέστες"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ulysses

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ulysses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Πάμε όλοι-μαζί σε-μιά παραλία.....!!!

----------


## c_access

Αλλος για Χιο τραβηξε....

----------


## JB172

άλλος μένει Αθήνα...

----------


## c_access

και ψηνει συναγριδα

----------


## tristanos

απο την ζέστη

----------


## thalexan

του τη βάρεσε

----------


## acoul

πήρε τα βουνά

----------


## spyros_28

και πηγε στις φωτιες

----------


## Deepshadow

εβαλε και αλλες...

----------


## alexis-13

............σβησαν και αυτες...........

----------


## papako

στο παιχνιδι του badge

----------


## tripkaos

πιασε μια να

----------


## ALTAiR

τελειώσει το παιχνίδι!

----------


## mojiro

... φωναξε η ομορφη

----------


## badge

αντιλόπη που περνούσε

----------


## alexis-13

...............και κρατουσε τσαπα...................

----------


## fengi1

... και κουβαδακι παραλιας ...

 ::

----------


## mojiro

... με μπανανες μιμικος ...

----------


## badge

... και σαγιονάρες migato....

----------


## mojiro

... τιγκα στη λασπη ...

----------


## tripkaos

βουνιες απο αγ-ελλαδα

----------


## JB172

πίσσα και πούπουλα...

----------


## thalexan

...φωτιά και τσεκούρι...

----------


## ALTAiR

Γιάννης ο όμορφος.

----------


## andreas

τακης ο αλβανος

----------


## quam

@mojiro 6231 go on  ::

----------


## fengi1

δεν κολαει τιποτα ....


( mojiro με τα ιερογλυφικα σου )

----------


## ALTAiR

Κολλάει με Araldit!

----------


## sv1bjr

και έπεσε νύχτα...

----------


## gadgetakias

ωραία η παρέλαση

----------


## thalexan

...κοντή η φούστα...

----------


## JB172

λίγο πιο πάνω

----------


## Billouris

Από το κανονικό

----------


## badge

αλλά η ζαρτιέρα

----------


## JB172

έφερε τη ζαρτινιέρα

----------


## sv1bjr

όρμησαν κράζοντας ΑΕΡΑ

----------


## fengi1

και εγκατεστησαν FONERA

----------


## JB172

παίζοντας μαζί φλογέρα

----------


## andreas

και οχι παπαρδελα

----------


## Nefalim

με μια βεντουζα

----------


## romeodan

και 3 ουζα

----------


## Themis Ap

και 2 μπάζα

----------


## sv1bjr

Την ηδονή αναζητούσαν

----------


## badge

οι ξυπόλυτοι παντοκράτορες

----------


## thalexan

και παπουτσωμένοι γάτοι

----------


## Acinonyx

ένα όνειρο παραιτείται...

----------


## Deepshadow

και αμεσως απαιτειται

----------


## JB172

άμεση ανάλυσή του

----------


## badge

φαινομένου του καφεκοπτείου

----------


## fengi1

*πα*με dte *τω*ρα

----------


## kinglyr

να δούμε φιλαράκια...

----------


## panxan

Η DTE τελείωσε

----------


## thalexan

...το AWMN μένει...

----------


## panxan

Happy New Year

----------


## TeslaCoil

Once Upon a Time... awmn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Once_Upon_a_Time..._Space  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## fon_hussan

Αγκαλιά με φορουμάκι?

----------


## bedazzled

Φτιάξε με να...  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

....σε φτιάξω τώρα

----------


## TheLaz

σου δώσω internet  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

φάω σύντομα AWMN-πίτα.....!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

Εγκώ θέλει φλουρί.

----------


## panxan

ή μια παλιοτυρόπιτα

----------


## thalexan

μπουγάτσα με τυρί

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## panxan

φωρώντας κόκκινο βρακί

----------


## tripkaos

να πας στην

----------


## thalexan

Πίτα του Παππού

----------


## tripkaos

να φας αστακομακαροναδα

----------


## fon_hussan

Και αυτό κλειδώνεται μιάς και δε ξεθυμάναν τα πνέυματα.... !!!!

Χαλαρώστε παρακαλώ.

*ΕΝΤΙΤ: 20:03
Καθαρίστηκε από κάποιες καταστροφικές παρεμβάσεις συναδέλφων....και ανοίχτηκε πάλι....
*

----------


## alex-23

fon_hussan 
αυτα που γραφεις ειναι πανω απο 3 λεξεις  ::

----------


## badge

Μετά τη σφουγγαρίστρα....

----------


## bedazzled

έπεσε καλή σκούπα

----------


## geosid

ακομα χαλια ειναι

----------


## panxan

να'ναι πάντα καθαρό

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## fon_hussan

το φλουρί ΑΜΔΑπίτας!

----------


## igna

ποιός το πήρε  ::

----------


## fengi1

να το επιστρεψει

----------


## bedazzled

στο κλουβί με

----------


## JB172

τις τρελλές γρήγορα

----------


## sv1her

και μην ξαναγίνει

----------


## sv1bjr

Ιδρώτας έλουσε εκείνη...

----------


## andreas

και τους εξωγηινους

----------


## TeslaCoil

που ηταν γκρι αντρωπακια

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## TeslaCoil

ειχε κινηση
ετσι σταματησανε να φανε σουβλακια

----------


## andreas

μπα, βρωμικο στον Γιαννη

----------


## bedazzled

Γιατί cheatάρετε εσείς;  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Τους ειπε ενα spουργιτη

----------


## bedazzled

μα μην cheatάρεις  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

και τοτε ενας κομιτης φανικε στο οριζοντα...  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

και το ξεσκίσαμε εντελώς  ::

----------


## andreas

την εφημεριδα μονο

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Με τον Βουδα αρχηγο

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## tripkaos

πισω απο τις λεξεις κρυβετε ο αρταξερξης

----------


## JB172

και ο Αλέξης  ::

----------


## andreas

και η στρουθοκαμηλος

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## TeslaCoil

και τρωγαν παγοτο

----------


## andreas

μεσα στο νερο

----------


## JB172

ήταν όμως κρύο

----------


## tripkaos

αστο να ζεστανει

----------


## sv1her

το κρύο καζάνι

----------


## TeslaCoil

βαλανε Καζαν Ντιπι

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## sv1bjr

δίχως νάχουνε χαρτί.....

----------


## fengi1

χαρτι και καλαμαρι

----------


## tripkaos

του παπα το

----------


## TeslaCoil

μαξιλαρι (  ::  παλα....)

( εχω μια απορια γιατι γραφουμε εδω?  ::   ::  )

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## TeslaCoil

να μας φαν οι καρχαριες


( με καλυψες  ::  )

----------


## Papatrexas

με τα σαγόνια

----------


## LAVRAKAS

του παππού να

----------


## tripkaos

δαγκωνουν ενα ωραιο

----------


## fengi1

Ο`Ο με μανια

----------


## LAVRAKAS

και μεγάλη αγωνια...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

να ανοιξουν οι PDFεφιες ( γνωστα και ως Tutorial  ::  )

----------


## LAVRAKAS

να τρεξουνε οι μπάρες

----------


## tripkaos

να ριξω δυο

----------


## bedazzled

μανίκια και στην

----------


## LAVRAKAS

πρωτη ευκαιρια να

----------


## sv1bjr

χουφτώσω το σφιχτό

----------


## andreas

δεξιο αυτακι της

----------


## bedazzled

και να πιπιλίσω

----------


## tripkaos

την ρωγα...σταφυλιου

----------


## LAVRAKAS

με κομμενη την

----------


## andreas

ανασα της ελεφαντινας

----------


## bedazzled

μα είναι τόφαλος

----------


## JB172

σωστό σε βρίσκω

----------


## sv1bjr

μουρμούρισε ναζιάρικα στ'αυτί

----------


## tripkaos

ο Woody Woodpecker

----------


## yorgos

και μετά ξύπνησε...

----------


## alexis-13

ασχετος ο παπαδοπουλος(παιχτης του παναθηναικου που εχασε το πεναλτι)

----------


## JB172

Ολυμπιακός είναι βρε  ::

----------


## tripkaos

τρικαλα γουσταρω λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## sv1bjr

άλλος για Σαρκαφλιά...;

----------


## LAVRAKAS

και στη κορφή..

----------


## tripkaos

παρτο αυγο και

----------


## JB172

κάντο ομελέτα γρήγορα

----------


## fengi1

Χασαμε τα αυγα

----------


## JB172

και τα πασχάλια

----------


## thalexan

σε μαύρες σακούλες

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## thalexan

βγάλε το DVD  ::

----------


## LAVRAKAS

μεσα απ΄τα σκουπιδια...

----------


## bedazzled

α ρε ζαχόπουλε  ::

----------


## Johny

που αφησες το dvd?

----------


## tripkaos

το πηρε ο

----------


## LAVRAKAS

άνεμος και το...

----------


## lambrosk

...μεταμόρφωσε σε πεταλούδα...

----------


## bedazzled

Χειμώνας και πεταλούδες;  ::

----------


## lambrosk

είπε απορρημένος φωναχτά!

----------


## tripkaos

και εφαγε μπουνια

----------


## sv1bjr

γερή στα αχαμνά

----------


## tripkaos

του τραγου κερατά

----------


## alexis-13

ΜΟΝΑΧΑ ΠΑΟ ΕΣΥ

----------


## JB172

τρως τέσσερα γκολάκια

----------


## alexis-13

πιστευω ομως ακομα

----------


## bedazzled

χωράνε άλλα τέσσερα  ::

----------


## mojiro

κίτρινα διαστημόπλοια στο

----------


## Johny

κοκκινο μου δωματιο...

----------


## andreas

με πορτοκαλι παραθυρο

----------


## LAVRAKAS

και στη κορφή κανέλλα...  ::   ::

----------


## Johny

με γλυκια μπουγατσα

----------


## markymark

πάνω στην ταράτσα

----------


## mojiro

λαδώνοντας τον ιστό

----------


## alexis-13

και βαζοντας πιατα

----------


## lambrosk

κεντράροντας τα λινκ

----------


## sv1gft

μου πεφτει το d-lιnk

----------


## andreas

και χοροπηδαει πανω

----------


## lambrosk

κάτω δώσε νάτο!

----------


## tripkaos

ελα τωρα παρτο

----------


## kabaiver

Σιγά μην τ'άφηνε...

----------


## mojiro

να συνδεθεί όταν

----------


## septic

τι με λες !

----------


## geosid

σ'αρεσει ο πουρες?

----------


## JB172

Με μοσχαράκι κοκκινιστό

----------


## markymark

και τζατζίκι δυνατό

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Πουλί πάνω στο feeder

----------


## JB172

> Πουλί πάνω στο feeder


Τρεις λέξεις βρεεεεεε  ::

----------


## andreas

και φτερνιζεται δυνατα

----------


## lambrosk

που πήγε τελικά?

----------


## markymark

πέταξε πιο μακρυα

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## markymark

ρώτησε το πουλάκι

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## alexis-13

και κλωσαει αυγα

----------


## markymark

μέσα στη φωλιά

----------


## andreas

διπλα στο συντριβανι

----------


## panesak

με μάτια κλειστά...

----------


## markymark

και πόδια ανοιχτα...

----------


## JB172

έπινε το φραπόγαλο

----------


## markymark

kαι έτρωγε ρυζόγαλο

----------


## tripkaos

μπαινει μια ξανθια

----------


## panesak

..γειά σας παιδιά...

----------


## tripkaos

τα παντα καθαρα

----------


## markymark

τα βλέπω τελικά

----------


## tripkaos

ασπρα μωβ κιτρινα

----------


## panxan

καραβάκια στο Αιγαίο

----------


## thalexan

σήμερα είναι δεμένα

----------


## markymark

γιατί φουρτούνα έχει

----------


## LAVRAKAS

και συνέχεια βρέχει...

----------


## tripkaos

κοσμος δεν αντεχει

----------


## markymark

πρέπει να προσέχει

----------


## Vigor

ποιο nickname χρησιμοποιεί

----------


## alexis-13

για να μπει???

----------


## markymark

και ποιον καλύπτει

----------


## Vigor

με δήθεν post

----------


## JB172

και πέρα βρέχει?

----------


## panesak

...πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## markymark

αερολογίες μιας ώρας

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## markymark

κάποιος τα μασάει...

----------


## tripkaos

μια γκομενα μιλαει

----------


## thalexan

και καίει κόσμο

----------


## markymark

και τρώει δυόσμο...

----------


## sotirisk

δενέχουμεακόμα όριο στιςαγγελίες

----------


## sv1bjr

ούτε μασάμε κιμωλίες

----------


## LAVRAKAS

λόγια σταράτα μόνο

----------


## markymark

να έχουνε αλήθεια

----------


## markymark

και όχι παραμύθια

----------


## JB172

πες την αλήθεια

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## markymark

κάτω τα ρατσιστόμουτρα

----------


## markymark

και οι φοβισμένοι...

----------


## tripkaos

ζητω ο θεμος

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## kabaiver

και οι καρ..λες...

----------


## LAVRAKAS

και τα λαμόγια....

----------


## Philip

έξω οι κουφάλες...

----------


## bedazzled

μέσα οι πεταλούδες  ::

----------


## GJP

ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ MIKROTIK

----------


## bedazzled

> ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ MIKROTIK


συφιλιάζεις τον axoul  ::

----------


## Philip

ποιος δίνει αξία...  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Οταν μαγειρευει η Μαρια

----------


## mojiro

καίγεται το Γαλάτσι

----------


## panxan

που το είδες?

----------


## bedazzled

στον ύπνο του

----------


## GJP

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ

----------


## Philip

θα περιμένεις acouliaaa

----------


## alexis-13

3 ο γαυρος.......  ::

----------


## alexis-13

αντι για 5

----------


## python

η και 6

----------


## Philip

Και όποιος αντέξει. ...

----------


## panxan

Δεν έχουμε ρευμάάάάάάάά

----------


## simow

και όμως έχουμε

----------


## bedazzled

*Δ*εν *Έ*χουμε *Η*λεκτρικό

----------


## tripkaos

εχουμε ομως silicondolls  ::

----------


## bedazzled

πήγανε offtopic αυτές  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Δεν έχουμε moderators...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## LAVRAKAS

πωλειται οπως ειναι...

----------


## TeslaCoil

....route-αρισμενο με χιλιαδες....

----------


## bedazzled

«έξυπνες» διαδρομές φίσκα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

παίρνω πάλι ρίσκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## gounara

απόψε πάλι χώσε  ::

----------


## d3X7eR`

μετα πηγαν για σκι.......

----------


## DragonFighter

και έφαγαν πιροσκί  ::

----------


## panxan

Ζωηροί οι mods

----------


## panxan

Αΰπνοτος ο jb172

----------


## panxan

Ετοιμοπόλεμος ο antonisk7

----------


## panxan

Διακριτικός ο badge

----------


## panxan

Καταποντιστικός ο Pater_Familias

----------


## panxan

Νεαρός ο kyros

----------


## panxan

Πειραχτήρι o panxan

----------


## panxan

Που θα φαει ban 
(4 λέξεις αλλά δεν μου έβγαινε)

----------


## panxan

Γράφω λοιπόν εδώ

----------


## panxan

Ότι σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## panxan

Είδαμε το φορουμ

----------


## panxan

Λίγο πιο τεχνικό

----------


## panxan

Αααααχ τα είπα
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## panxan

και ξαλάφρωσα

----------


## KYROS

panxan
πας για στέρηση εξόδου…..  ::

----------


## JB172

> panxan
> πας για στέρηση εξόδου…..


Λες να μην πάρει την 2ώρη άδεια εξόδου σήμερα?  ::   ::

----------


## papako

3 λεξεις μονο

----------


## badge

Panxan την έβαψες  ::

----------


## panxan

Είμαι πολύ τυχερός
Που εξόδου παίρνω
Για αμπελοκαφέ μπορώ
Λιγάκι να πηγαίνω
Εσύ όμως jb
Καιρό νάρθεις έχεις.
Τι έγινε ρε αδερφέ?
Γιάντα δεν συμμετέχεις?
Σε ένα post
Έγραψα τα παραπάνω
Μην λέτε πως
Ήθελα να τρολλάρω

----------


## JB172

Εχει πέσει παντόφλα  ::

----------


## senius

*Α*νεβείτε *σ*τις *τ*αράτσες.
 ::   ::

----------


## panxan

ανεβήκαμε και τσεκάραμε

----------


## panxan

όλα πάνε καλά

----------


## senius

Εισαι ωραίος Πάνο.

----------


## panxan

κάθε τόσο ταρατσάδα
και με κρύο 
και με λιακάδα

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billouris

Στοιχουργοι έχετε βγει  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> κάθε τόσο ταρατσάδα
> και με κρύο 
> και με λιακάδα


άντε κανε την μπουγάδα

----------


## panxan

> άντε κανε την μπουγάδα


με μία αγελάδα

----------


## NetTraptor

Και μια λεμοναδα

----------


## TheLaz

Ρωσάκια για βαρκάδα  ::

----------


## d3X7eR`

με τον μανο και τον κωστα....

----------


## panxan

φτιάχνοντας μιά κομπόστα

----------


## JB172

ήπιε πολύ μπύρα

----------


## antonisk7

καθώς πήγαινε Πατήσια

----------


## panxan

βρήκε τον badge

----------


## badge

και τον manoskol

----------


## tripkaos

ανοιξε ενα μπολ

----------


## panxan

και έφαγε κεφτεδάκια

----------


## d3X7eR`

::   ::   ::  

τελικα τον πρωταγωνιστη μας πως τον λενε?

----------


## panxan

> τελικα τον πρωταγωνιστη μας πως τον λενε?


τρεις λέξεις μπρε

----------


## JB172

> τελικα τον πρωταγωνιστη μας πως τον λενε?


Ο άγνωστος awmnίτης

----------


## ashi

πονάει ο φρονιμίτης

----------


## tripkaos

καγκελο ο αλητης

----------


## acoul

λινκ δεν βγαίνουν

----------


## fengi1

Ποιος το ειπε;

----------


## fengi1

πως δε βγαινουν

----------


## geosid

και ολα μπαζολινκ

----------


## geosid

σαν του fengi

----------


## Jage

Ο γειτονάς μου βάζει δυνατά την μουσική...  ::

----------


## Jage

> Ο γειτονάς μου βάζει δυνατά την μουσική...



Γ@μw το έκλεψα.....

----------


## Jage

Έκανα ένα λάθος...

----------


## JB172

αλλά έχεις πάθος

----------


## d3X7eR`

με τον φιλο μου τον τακη...


Υ.Γ. Ναι το ξερω.. εκλεψα πάλιιι ...ποτε δεν ακολουθω κανόνες  ::  ::  ::

----------


## tripkaos

παρε μου ενα

----------


## acoul

20x zoom ψηφιακό

----------


## badge

με ενσωματωμένο εξακύλινδρο

----------


## tripkaos

σε σκασμενο διαστημικο

----------


## acoul

να δω πιατάκια

----------


## panxan

και μερικά λινκάκια

----------


## Jage

Και όποιος είναι ενεργός....

----------


## acoul

τρεις λέξεις είπαμε !

----------


## JB172

βαράτε γιατί χανόμαστε

----------


## ashi

και αν χαθουμε..

----------


## Jage

Όποιος είναι ενεργός....

----------


## Jage

Βαράτε τον αλλιως!

----------


## gounara

πουλι μου αμ"πώς

----------


## Jage

από πίσω κι'απο μπρος

----------


## Jage

δεν έβγαινε αλλιώς

----------


## Jage

το παραπάνω post

----------


## panxan

πίσω και μπρος  ::

----------


## gounara

ήρθε πάλι καιρός

----------


## Jage

και router OS

----------


## LAVRAKAS

μην ειναι παλιός;

----------


## Jage

ποιος καλέ,ποιός?  ::

----------


## andreas

ο τοτος λεμε

----------


## Jage

> ο τοτος λεμε


λέμε ο τοτος....

----------


## Jage

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ο τοτος λεμε
> 
> 
> λέμε ο τοτος....



θα ήτανε αλλιώς

----------


## andreas

σαν τον παλιο

----------


## acoul

bla bla bla

----------


## tripkaos

on the radio

----------


## Convict

με Guest Star ...

----------


## Dreamweaver

στου Ζαμπουνη το προγραμμα...

----------


## gounara

δεν μου απαντησε

----------


## gounara

τι να κανω  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

φτιαξε ενα τορρεντ

----------


## tripkaos

σε βαρεθηκα ρε

----------


## gounara

τοτε πηγαινε αλλου

----------


## bedazzled

δίπλα στο village

----------


## tripkaos

με μια πιτσα

----------


## bedazzled

από την βιλγαρία?  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

απο παπαδοπουλου λολ

----------


## bedazzled

όχι, από acoul

----------


## gounara

null , null , null

----------


## bedazzled

dev dev null

----------


## tripkaos

give me a

----------


## gounara

what is a

----------


## sv1bjr

letter before b

----------


## gounara

and the next

----------


## JB172

is letter b

----------


## gounara

and the....... c

----------


## sv1bjr

© without circle

----------


## ashi

v for ventouza

----------


## gounara

j for jakouza

----------


## Neuro

p for ......

----------


## JB172

m for macaca  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> m for macaca


έσταξες στα ούλα  ::

----------


## gounara

> p for ......

----------


## gounara

........... den itele grapsei

----------


## sv1bjr

lerosei tetoia toy

----------


## gounara

push and enjoy

----------


## gounara

Η Σουηδια μας

----------


## gounara

πηδηξε την εθνικη

----------


## bedazzled

έρχονται οι τουρίστριες...

----------


## Themis Ap

εμείς π... αυτές

----------


## gounara

και τις Ρωσιδες

----------


## Themis Ap

μα τις Ισπανίδες

----------


## gounara

Ατιμες οι Σουηδεζες

----------


## bedazzled

ενώ οι Ελληνίδες...

----------


## mojiro

είναι όλες παρθένες

----------


## sv1bjr

Με πιστοποιητικό....παρθενοραφής

----------


## PrettyMaids

που λαδωσαν για

----------


## Themis Ap

να το πάρουν

----------


## bedazzled

είμαστε γουρούνια φαλλοκράτες  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

καπου επεσαν βατες

----------


## sv1bjr

καιρός για φάπες

----------


## gounara

και αγριες ταπες

----------


## leadplaya

Αμαν! Οι πατατες...

----------


## PrettyMaids

με αυγα γεματες!

----------


## ashi

το χετε καψει

----------


## sotirisk

όπως τα δάση

----------


## gounara

και πολλα αλλα

----------


## quam

που έχετε θάψει

----------


## tripkaos

νομζω θα πεταξει

----------


## Chrisov

Δεν την παλεύωωωωωωωω

----------


## badge

αναφώνησε ο Ζαχόπουλος

----------


## PrettyMaids

και εκανε dvd

----------


## igna

τσόντες στη TV

----------


## Chrisov

μαζί με δορυφορική

----------


## mojiro

με δώρο TFT

----------


## Chrisov

σε σένιο μαγαζί  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

πάει η εθνική

(εδώ και 11 μέρες αλλά δεν μου ερχόταν κάτι άλλο)   ::

----------


## tripkaos

εγινε πολεμικη

----------


## JB172

Ιστορίες για αγρίους

----------


## mojiro

πολεμιστές του ΤaeKwoDo

----------


## Chrisov

Οϊ μάναμ χίονι!

----------


## PrettyMaids

που ειδες χιονι ?

----------


## commando

ουστ μανι μανι!

----------


## bedazzled

ντριν ντριν ντριιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιν

----------


## quam

μπαμ μπαμ μπαμμμμμμ

----------


## DragonFighter

ξεκόλλησαν τ'αυτιά

----------


## Chrisov

Ενα γόνα τοκαμε!

----------


## PrettyMaids

2 αμα λαχει

----------


## tripkaos

μπηκαν και 3

----------


## andreas

γεματοι χαρα μεσα....

----------


## JB172

σε όλα ήταν...

----------


## tripkaos

μεσα σε μια

----------


## Nemesis

...clips sto utube...

----------


## acoul

οι Έλληνες βέβαια ...

----------


## sv1bjr

Ελληνες αλλά........ΑφροΑλβανοί

----------


## andreas

που κανανε οικοδομη

----------


## tripkaos

αφησανε τα μπικουτι

----------


## andreas

και πιασαν το ....  ::

----------


## tripkaos

παστιτσιο του nettraptor

----------


## bedazzled

workshop για παστίτσιο

----------


## JB172

και για μουσακά

----------


## bedazzled

ποιός θα κάνει;

----------


## tripkaos

η καλη μας

----------


## verou

η θεια με τα μεγαλα τα .....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> η θεια με τα μεγαλα τα .....


είσαι foul όμως ...

----------


## andreas

φρυδια και τα

----------


## quam

... κουκουρούκου ζουμερά απίδια

----------


## tripkaos

και πεταξε δυο

----------


## sv1bjr

σπυριά στον πισινό

----------


## tripkaos

με κρέμα,σαντιγί

----------


## bedazzled

λουκάνικα και πεταλούδες

----------


## tripkaos

δυο κιλα αρκουδες

----------


## quam

και αμέσως έδρασε

----------


## bedazzled

με έκτακτη ΓΣ

----------


## tripkaos

πεφτοντας στο γαλα

----------


## bedazzled

και στο μέλι

----------


## JB172

έκαναν μία τρύπα

----------


## verou

στο νερό

----------


## bedazzled

> στο νερό


3 λέξεις είπαμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

οχι 8 ουτε

----------


## geosid

εκατο δεκα τρεις

----------


## tripkaos

εκτος και αν

----------


## sv1bjr

έλθεις σκύβοντας ευλαβικά

----------


## geosid

εβαλες δυσκολα τωρα

----------


## tripkaos

και θα με

----------


## JB172

κάνεις να γελάσω

----------


## tripkaos

οποτε και σημερα

----------


## Chrisov

τρέχα να προλάβεις

----------


## verou

μπορεί να πάρεις

----------


## Chrisov

Όλα με δόσεις!

----------


## tripkaos

αν πρωτα την

----------


## pathfinder

καρτα εξοφλησεις προτου

----------


## sv1bjr

το χέρι ακουμπήσεις

----------


## 7bpm

βαθιά στην τσέπη

----------


## bedazzled

βγάζοντας καβούρια για

----------


## tripkaos

τα καναρινια της

----------


## pathfinder

που μοιαζαν σαν

----------


## tripkaos

μικρες γαρυδοπυγολαμπιδες γεωργιου

----------


## 7bpm

και είχαν μια

----------


## JB172

κότα λυράτη με

----------


## bedazzled

πολλές ανυπόστατες κατηγορίες  ::

----------


## JB172

που έσπερναν τον

----------


## bedazzled

πανικό με κασέτες  ::

----------


## JB172

το πήγες αλλού

----------


## harrylaos

και ψαχνω λινκ

----------


## bedazzled

για τον ζμπρόξυ  ::

----------


## harrylaos

αυτο ειχε πλακα

----------


## tripkaos

και εφαγα καρτα

----------


## sv1bjr

σκέφτηκα όμως πονηρά

----------


## tripkaos

και πηρα μια

----------


## JB172

μπανάνα κίτρινη που

----------


## tripkaos

ειχε γευση αστακομακαροναδας

----------


## harrylaos

και πηρα NSLU

----------


## sv1bjr

μα όταν βράδυασε

----------


## harrylaos

ειδα μια τσοντα

----------


## tripkaos

με την φιλη

----------


## harrylaos

της κοπελας μου

----------


## geosid

και καναμε τριο

----------


## fengi1

στην κουμπαρα τοπες;

----------


## harrylaos

και αυτη ηρθε

----------


## Dreamweaver

ρωτησε αν μπορει

----------


## geosid

αλλα δεν μπορεσε

----------


## harrylaos

γιατι επαθε γαστρεντεριτιδα

----------


## tripkaos

αλλα την πηρε

----------


## geosid

ο γιατρος της

----------


## tripkaos

και της εκανε

----------


## geosid

σκωλικοηδιτιδα ο μαλακας

----------


## tripkaos

και ετσι πηδηξε

----------


## harrylaos

τον μαυρο επιβητορα

----------


## tripkaos

ηταν gay γιατρος?

----------


## harrylaos

Ρωτα την Χολαντερ

----------


## geosid

Η τον χαιλαντερ

----------


## tripkaos

μηπως τον βλαχαντερ?

----------


## harrylaos

που ξερει απο

----------


## 7bpm

διπλό πίτα γύρο

----------


## geosid

χωρις τζατζικι κρεμμυδι

----------


## bedazzled

i am back

----------


## harrylaos

και φτιαχνω πορνοsite

----------


## JB172

με καρπούζια στρογγυλά

----------


## harrylaos

και οχι μπαγιατικα

----------


## bedazzled

> και φτιαχνω πορνοsite


το mirror bourdela.awmn ?  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Το mirroring απαγορευεται...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

το οφθαλμόλουτρο επίσης

----------


## JB172

το ζωντανό είναι...

----------


## 7bpm

...πάντα πιο νόστιμο!

----------


## bedazzled

και το παράνομο

----------


## harrylaos

νοστιμοτερο! Τωρα ομως

----------


## tripkaos

επειδη μας πιασανε

----------


## harrylaos

τραβαμε μια γρηγορη

----------


## bedazzled

στην μάπα του

----------


## tripkaos

με δυο τσιγκινα

----------


## geosid

βρακια απο armani

----------


## bedazzled

στάξιμο στα ούλα

----------


## 7bpm

και μερικά χαρτομάντιλα

----------


## harrylaos

για να ξανασταξουμε

----------


## tripkaos

την κοπελα τις

----------


## harrylaos

παπαρουνες στην μαπα

----------


## tripkaos

καλητερα τριανταφυλλα κιγαρα

----------


## harrylaos

*σταξιμο στην μαπα*

----------


## bedazzled

έλα πες ποιανού

----------


## harrylaos

του κοντοχοντρου γερου

----------


## bedazzled

που πίνει πολύ;

----------


## harrylaos

και κανει μηνυσεις

----------


## bedazzled

είναι rapidshare "admin"

----------


## harrylaos

μονο οταν πινει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

μα παίρνει €3000  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

δεν κερναει μπυρες

----------


## bedazzled

κερνάει πολλά «καψούλια» ™

----------


## harrylaos

*και traffic shapping*

----------


## tripkaos

με μπεσαμελ γιωτας

----------


## harrylaos

29 κατασκευες Ρουτερ,

----------


## tripkaos

προτιμουν ξανθια καλλονη

----------


## harrylaos

και ενα bacardi,

----------


## tripkaos

η τα χειλια

----------


## harrylaos

ρουφανε το τρομπονι,

----------


## tripkaos

απο ενα σαλιγκαρι

----------


## harrylaos

το οποιο τρωει

----------


## tripkaos

με πατατες ομνι

----------


## harrylaos

αγορασμενη απο ebay

----------


## 7bpm

με κάρτα πιστωτική

----------


## tripkaos

που εκανε visit-ες

----------


## 7bpm

βράδια στα μπαράκια

----------


## tripkaos

πινοντας ενα μακρυ

----------


## harrylaos

μεγαλο και βαθυστοχαστο,

----------


## 7bpm

Blue Οrgasm ποτό

----------


## tripkaos

μαζι με μυδια

----------


## 7bpm

Και στρείδια καπαμά!

----------


## tripkaos

γεωργιου not speaking

----------


## harrylaos

Θελω ατακα Γκουζγκουνη

----------


## tripkaos

σκυψε βλογημενη ειπε

----------


## alexis-13

ΠΑΟ-ΙΝΤΕΡ σημερα

----------


## harrylaos

commando προφητη βαζεις?

----------


## tripkaos

οτι παρεις 100000

----------


## sv1bjr

ψέλλισε χαϊδεύοντας τα

----------


## tripkaos

ωραια και στητα

----------


## harrylaos

νεανικα και χυμωδη

----------


## 7bpm

xωρίς την σιλικόνη!

----------


## harrylaos

Θελω Καρμποναρα τωρα,

----------


## bedazzled

συνταγή καρμπονάρας anyone ?

----------


## 7bpm

Με τρεις λέξεις?

----------


## 7bpm

Καρ μπον άρα!

----------


## harrylaos

Τωρα την τελιωσα

----------


## sv1bjr

τελειώσατε μαζί ;

----------


## harrylaos

μια απλη καρμποναρα

----------


## bedazzled

στο τραπέζι 3

----------


## BladeWS

και 2 μπουκάλια

----------


## harrylaos

Σαμπανια για τον

----------


## bedazzled

«επίτιμο» RapidShare "admin"

----------


## BladeWS

που "seedάρει" όλα

----------


## bedazzled

τα RapidShare uploads

----------


## harrylaos

και περνει 3000

----------


## bedazzled

ευρώπουλα ανά upload  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

το "παντρεψες" τωρα!

----------


## tripkaos

και εκανε δυο

----------


## sv1bjr

ζωντοχήρες να κλαίνε

----------


## ice

που εχει κλεισει

----------


## tripkaos

τραπεζι για τριο

----------


## sv1bjr

αψηφόντας το θηρίο

----------


## 7bpm

που φώναζε στο

----------


## tripkaos

θυροτηλεφωνο της γειτονιας

----------


## 7bpm

με τις πατσοκοιλιές

----------


## tripkaos

και ενα τσιροτο

----------


## bedazzled

για ακατάσχετη αιμορραγία

----------


## tripkaos

απο δολοφονους δρακουλινια

----------


## harrylaos

Φυσα το τρομπονι.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

ένα ζμπρώξε-γλύψε

----------


## tripkaos

η τραβα μπηξε

----------


## 7bpm

Με λίγο βαζελίνη

----------


## tripkaos

μπορει και υδροκυανιο

----------


## bedazzled

και μπόλικη ξυλοκαΐνη

----------


## tripkaos

προσεχως κατσαριδες στο

----------


## sv1bjr

ουζάκι και ακρίδες

----------


## JB172

χωρίς όμως παρωπίδες

----------


## 7bpm

σφίξε τις αντηρίδες

----------


## bedazzled

κλαίνε οι αντηρίδες

----------


## 7bpm

Που έρχεται χειμώνας;

----------


## geosid

αντιριδες by ακατανομαστος

----------


## 7bpm

Τι έχουν αυτές;

----------


## bedazzled

δεν σπάνε ποτέ

----------


## 7bpm

από τι φτιαγμενες;

----------


## geosid

απο αλλα φρουτα

----------


## 7bpm

Εξωτικά ή εγχώρια;

----------


## tripkaos

χοντρα και με

----------


## geosid

με πολλα σπορια

----------


## 7bpm

και μεγάλο μήκος

----------


## geosid

και μεγαλο φαρδος

----------


## 7bpm

είπαμε είναι χοντρά

----------


## bedazzled

μεγάλα καλάμια by

----------


## geosid

mην βαζεις φυτιλιες

----------


## harrylaos

πριν τις 11

----------


## geosid

γιατι παιζει banio

----------


## bedazzled

με μπουκάλια... κατάδυσης

----------


## JB172

έτοιμες οι μπουκάλες;

----------


## geosid

να βαλω μαγιο?

----------


## bedazzled

φέρνω την banιέρα

----------


## JB172

Βάλτο και τρέχα

----------


## geosid

μονος θα παω?

----------


## JB172

θα σε περιμένουν

----------


## geosid

bedazzled ελα μαζι

----------


## bedazzled

βούτα πρώτος εσύ

----------


## geosid

φοβαμαι μονος μου

----------


## JB172

πέστε όλοι μαζί

----------


## bedazzled

μισό να ζμπρώξω

----------


## geosid

χωρας και εσυ  ::

----------


## bedazzled

βάστα, θα ζμπρώξω  ::

----------


## JB172

ποια; την quagga;

----------


## geosid

οχι τη μουλαρα

----------


## bedazzled

quagga για πρωινό

----------


## JB172

24 7 365

----------


## geosid

ποιος ειναι αυτος ?

----------


## 7bpm

το καλό routing

----------


## geosid

μηπως εξυπνες διαδρομες ?

----------


## bedazzled

by...  ::  artificial intelligence (TM)  ::

----------


## JB172

θα πάρει φωτιά

----------


## geosid

ο κωλος μας  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Βαλε βρε καπετανιοοοο…

----------


## geosid

quagga ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΩ

----------


## JB172

θα σε φάω

----------


## bedazzled

πού είστε πυροσβέστες;

----------


## geosid

ΠΑΡΕ το 199

----------


## JB172

φουλ για εμπρησμό

----------


## geosid

ποιος θα παει ?

----------


## bedazzled

πάρε την Σόνια

----------


## JB172

ο router σου

----------


## geosid

δεν περνει χαμπαρι

----------


## JB172

έχει μαύρη τρύπα

----------


## bedazzled

που ρουφάει μπαζόνια

----------


## geosid

απο αιγαλεω μερια

----------


## bedazzled

έξυπνα καλορουτάριστα μπαζόνια

----------


## geosid

με πολύ traffic

----------


## JB172

Λόλα ένα μήλο

----------


## geosid

μην φας ξυλο

----------


## bedazzled

φάε μπουκάλι στον

----------


## geosid

ομορφο αστραγαλο σου

----------


## bedazzled

geosid κακό παιδί

----------


## JB172

όμως άξιο παλικάρι

----------


## geosid

εσεις με κανατε

----------


## bedazzled

καταδύτη με μπουκάλια

----------


## JB172

τρέχουνε τα σάλια

----------


## geosid

παρε μια σαλιαρα

----------


## bedazzled

στάζουνε τα ούλα

----------


## JB172

δώστου μια σακούλα

----------


## geosid

μικρη Η μεγαλη?

----------


## bedazzled

να ξεράσει μέσα

----------


## geosid

οτι εχει φαει

----------


## bedazzled

από το αλκοόλ

----------


## geosid

σα δε ντρεπεσαι!!!

----------


## harrylaos

Στην Υγεια μας!

----------


## geosid

νωρις μας ηρθες

----------


## igna

και έφυγες αργά

----------


## fengi1

βγαλε κανα λινκ

----------


## geosid

δεν εχω τετραπλο

----------


## tripkaos

παρε ενα οκταπλο

----------


## bedazzled

πάρε ένα FTTH

----------


## harrylaos

Ενα εσπρεσσο διπλο...

----------


## fengi1

δυο τους εσπρεσσο

----------


## bedazzled

θέλω transparent avatar

----------


## 7bpm

Θέλω μια Χ6

----------


## harrylaos

Θελω λινκ με

----------


## 7bpm

10 κιλά RapidShare...!!!

----------


## shad0w

Xωρίς Premium account

----------


## 7bpm

Μόλις τους πλήρωσα.!

----------


## senius

αύριο τα καλά

----------


## senius

ενημέρωση έγινε πριν.

----------


## senius

ο τρελλος εδω!

----------


## senius

Ειναι αργά τώρα.

----------


## senius

Ενημερώθηκαν οι MOD!!!!!!!!

----------


## senius

Αύριο τα καλά!!

----------


## senius

Περιμένετε στην σειρα!

----------


## senius

Πράγμα για όλους!

----------


## senius

Αύριο τα καλά!!

----------


## senius

Πάμε για ban.

----------


## harrylaos

Ανεβασες τιποτα καλο?

----------


## harrylaos

Καμια καλη Δισκογραφια?

----------


## senius

Αντε να δούμε.

----------


## senius

Αύριο τα καλά!!

----------


## senius

Ενημερώθηκαν οι MOD

----------


## senius

Πράγμα για όλους!

----------


## senius

Κόψτε αν μπορείτε.

----------


## senius

Πάμε ομαδικό ban.

----------


## senius

Αύριο τα καλά!!

----------


## senius

Πράγμα για όλους!

----------


## senius

Με καλή θέληση.

----------


## 7bpm

> Πάμε ομαδικό ban.


για ποιο πράγμα;

----------


## bedazzled

spam spam spam  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Παχύρευστο κρατά μαστίγιο ???  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

SEE THIS PIC  :: 
[attachment=0:10lejf5y]kaputserver1.jpg[/attachment:10lejf5y]

----------


## bedazzled

> SEE THIS PIC 
> [attachment=0:3gufw4fw]kaputserver1.jpg[/attachment:3gufw4fw]


έξυπνα ποτά + διαδρομές  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Όντως καλό ταξίδι...  :: 

[attachment=0:2s5uzo0f]ist2_2981786-drunk-driving.jpg[/attachment:2s5uzo0f]

----------


## 7bpm

Power by Ballantines.!  :: 
[attachment=0:9p6xmwr2]compudrink.jpg[/attachment:9p6xmwr2]

----------


## zabounis

Προσοχή Attention Aufmerksamkeit

----------


## bedazzled

> Power by Ballantines.! 
> [attachment=0:176iggqz]compudrink.jpg[/attachment:176iggqz]


κουτί για ταρατσοπισί!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν βαριέθθθθαιιιι ... hick!! 

[attachment=0:18bbhczl]drunk.jpg[/attachment:18bbhczl]

----------


## bedazzled

*ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ... !!*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Watch your steps!!!  ::  

[attachment=0:2wgfr3pe]passed_out_drunk_06.jpg[/attachment:2wgfr3pe]

----------


## bedazzled

Για περισσότερο traffic!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## 7bpm

Jhonnie... Keep Walking

----------


## bedazzled

keep drunk routing!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

η καλη μερα

----------


## fengi1

καλην ημερα αρχοντες

----------


## tripkaos

κι αν ειναι

----------


## shad0w

μπα δν είναι...

----------


## harrylaos

ο ορισμος σας,

----------


## tripkaos

απανου στου μπουτακι

----------


## harrylaos

Σημερα Πετρουπολη meeting

----------


## tripkaos

μουρλενιουμ ελα εξω

----------


## bedazzled

θα γίνει χαμός  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

απο την βροχη!  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

όχι, από «άλλον» ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

δεν ειπα καποιον

----------


## harrylaos

Στηνω PC-BSD,

----------


## bedazzled

παρέα με bacardi

----------


## harrylaos

με μπερδεψες μαλλον  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

ειπα ξειπα παρε

----------


## harrylaos

bedazzled φυλλαδιο saturn  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> bedazzled φυλλαδιο saturn


laptop με 300;

----------


## harrylaos

Στειλε info Pμ

----------


## bedazzled

δες φυλλάδιο saturn

----------


## harrylaos

δεν το εχω

----------


## 7bpm

Υπάρχει Saturn website;

----------


## harrylaos

Ανοιξε στην Συγγρου

----------


## bedazzled

> Υπάρχει Saturn website;


δεν παίζει -> http://www.saturn.com.gr !!

----------


## 7bpm

ίσως μια μέρα…

----------


## harrylaos

Τρελες τιμες Σατουρν!!!!

----------


## geosid

λεφτα δεν παιζουν

----------


## 7bpm

να τραβήξουν κόσμο

----------


## geosid

παμε και παλι

----------


## geosid

αυριο τα καλα

----------


## geosid

παμε για μπαν

----------


## geosid

αυριο τα καλα  ::

----------


## harrylaos

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## bedazzled

geosid i love  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

η μικρη Ελεεεεεενη

----------


## bedazzled

έχει πολύ traffic

----------


## geosid

ομως αυριο γελανε

----------


## 7bpm

Όταν δεν κλαίει

----------


## bedazzled

μεθαύριο τα καλά

----------


## bedazzled

θα είναι ΑΚΟΥΣΙΟ  ::

----------


## bedazzled

all COPY by

----------


## geosid

μαστερ οφ traffic

----------


## bedazzled

θα φέρει δικηγόρο!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

θα παμε δικαστηρια ?

----------


## bedazzled

θα είναι ακούσιο!!!

----------


## 7bpm

και όποιος αντέξει!

----------


## geosid

μεχρι τις 6

----------


## bedazzled

ο *Κ*ουμπάρος δεν

----------


## bedazzled

αστειεύεται ούτε παίζει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

κόβει ράβει λινκς

----------


## bedazzled

νονός του AWMN

----------


## bedazzled

φράζει για σεβασμό

----------


## geosid

μα που σεβασμος?

----------


## geosid

αχαριστοι ειναι ολοι

----------


## bedazzled

για να σέβεστε!  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

μονο λινκς ζητανε

----------


## bedazzled

πέφτει φράξιμο πολύ

----------


## geosid

αυριο τα καλα!

----------


## bedazzled

καρβέλια για traffic

----------


## geosid

και χωρις ουισκι

----------


## bedazzled

με κρεμμύδι by

----------


## geosid

ακατανομαστος τραφικ σεντερ

----------


## 7bpm

που είσαι βρε

----------


## 7bpm

κουμπάρε κι’ απόψε?

----------


## bedazzled

το αλκοόλ φταίει

----------


## geosid

εδω κραζω κοσμο

----------


## bedazzled

πολύ καλά κάνεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

Περιμένετε στην σειρα!

----------


## 7bpm

εμένα μην ξεχάσεις

----------


## bedazzled

αύριο τα καλά!

----------


## bedazzled

ποιός έχει σειρά;

----------


## geosid

αλλος για Δικαστηρια

----------


## 7bpm

Θα σας μπανναρω !!!

----------


## bedazzled

άλλος για RapidShare

----------


## geosid

σταυρο ελα msn

----------


## 7bpm

Είμαι ήδη εκει…

----------


## bedazzled

ανοίχτε conference βρε

----------


## 7bpm

I am back...!

----------


## JB172

one more word

----------


## 7bpm

το έκανα edit!

----------


## houseclub

χύνω χύνω χύνω

----------


## bedazzled

στα ούλα του

----------


## 7bpm

Και εγώ πετάω!

----------


## 7bpm

Μουρμουραώ ΛλλλλλλλααααααααααααααααααααΡρρρρρρριιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιΣςςςςςςααααααααααααααααααααααααααα και

----------


## 7bpm

το αστρικό μου

----------


## 7bpm

σώμα αιωρείται παράφορα!!!!

----------


## tripkaos

τουρμπισμενο με χωρις

----------


## 7bpm

μεγάλη κατανάλωση και

----------


## 7bpm

καίει και κηροζίνη

----------


## tripkaos

μπορει και βαλβολινη

----------


## antonisk7

Που βγάζει αυτό ?

----------


## bedazzled

σε  ::  μαύρη τρύπα  ::

----------


## 7bpm

για επιτάχυνση μπαζονίων

----------


## tripkaos

μικρομεγαλης μαζας μαυρης

----------


## 7bpm

και τρισδιάστατης υπόστασης

----------


## tripkaos

του αναξιποτα λεξιλορθμο

----------


## 7bpm

που βγάζει γκόμενα

----------


## bedazzled

ο μπεκρής ξέσπασε

----------


## bedazzled

περαστικά του και

----------


## 7bpm

στην υγεία του

----------


## geosid

αυριο τα καλα !!

----------


## bedazzled

όλο αύριο λες !!

----------


## bedazzled

τι θα γίνει;;;

----------


## 7bpm

Πότε θα έρθει

----------


## harrylaos

αυ_____ριο ττ_____α κ_____ααααλ___α

----------


## 7bpm

αυτή η ώρα;

----------


## bedazzled

τον Φλεβάρη παίδες

----------


## harrylaos

επ_εεεε_σσσ_εεεε τρ____αφφφφφιιι____κ σεη____πιν____γκ

----------


## geosid

εφαγε πορτα εμαθα

----------


## bedazzled

στα ούλα του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

φραγή με τεκμήρια

----------


## bedazzled

τα θαυμαστά έργα

----------


## geosid

νικο εισαι κακος

----------


## bedazzled

δείξε μας έργα

----------


## bedazzled

7 θαύματα του

----------


## harrylaos

12:30 Αρχιζει ΠΑΡΤΥ

----------


## harrylaos

Νικο θες VPN?

----------


## bedazzled

έχω έξυπνα VPN

----------


## harrylaos

Τεσπα τα παραταω

----------


## geosid

KAI καλα κανεις

----------


## bedazzled

πάμε πάλι τώρα

----------


## bedazzled

παραμεθαύριο τα καλά

----------


## harrylaos

κριμα τον ανθρωπο

----------


## harrylaos

ελα τελος σημερα

----------


## geosid

τελος στα δικαστηρια

----------


## geosid

φερτε και μπραβους

----------


## geosid

λιγο ποιο σεμνα

----------


## geosid

θα φατε μπαν

----------


## Neuro

locked by Neuro

----------


## Neuro

Πληροφόρηση καισυνέχεια

----------


## mojiro

είναι πλέον Απρίλης ...

----------


## JB172

μέχρι τις 30

----------


## klarabel

....τέσσερα χρόνια after ......

----------


## JB172

έτσι είναι αυτά

----------


## nektariosko

και συνεχιζει ακαθικτα!

----------


## 7bpm

α ρε mojirα...!

----------


## 7bpm

που το ξέθαψες...!?!

----------


## NetTraptor

το παίζεις σωστά?

----------


## Mhtropoliths

feeder δενβρισκω γιατι?

----------


## devilman

5ghz στον nvak

----------


## geioa

"ολα τα λεφτα"

----------


## JB172

τα πάντα όλα

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπαμ μπαμ μπαμ

----------


## akakios

θα φαμε κατι?

----------


## mojiro

σε 40 λεπτά

----------


## geioa

η θα παμε

----------


## nektariosko

για φαγητό έξω?

----------


## devilman

μεσα θα φαμε!

----------


## tritsako

Μέσα θα πιούμε !

----------


## NetTraptor

να χ... μέσα?

----------


## JB172

Είσαι πονηρό μυαλό

----------


## devilman

πιπερι στο στομα!

----------


## gounara

εδω ειμαι παλι

----------


## NetTraptor

ειμαι μεγάλο καρναβάλι

----------


## mojiro

έχεις πάντως αυτογνωσία

----------


## klarabel

In2 our History !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v...eVZo&vq=medium

----------


## klarabel

In 2 minutes.

----------


## htsopelas

μετα το φαί....

----------


## htsopelas

ηρθαν οι εξωγηινοι....

----------


## NetTraptor

του History Channel

----------


## htsopelas

και μας είπαν....

----------


## akakios

Ελληνες είστε ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ

----------


## NetTraptor

Μουσακά χωρίς μελιτζάνες

----------


## htsopelas

δεν γινεται αυτο....

----------


## geioa

εισαι σιγουρος ομως ?

----------


## ipduh

και όμως γίνεται ...

----------


## htsopelas

τότε πήρα παστίτσιο...

----------


## ipduh

> τότε πήρα παστίτσιο...


iliasbacklinks παράτα μας

----------


## Juan

Μόνο ελαφριά φαγητά

----------


## ipduh

μετά τις 20:00

----------


## geioa

...φατε οτι βρειτε.....

----------


## ipduh

με άσπρο κρασί

----------


## christopher

χωρίς savoir vivre

----------


## Juan

Πέταξε το παπούτσι

----------


## metheeorge

και της κάλτσες

----------


## ydin

και έμεινε τσιτσίδι



Sent from my GT-S6500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπροστά σε μια

----------


## ipduh

κεραία στην Πάρνιθa

----------


## ydin

Με brazilian μαγιω... 



Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## Maiden6610

και εναν αετο!

----------

